# The Last of Us Among the Cosmos (canceled)



## PC Master Race (Apr 3, 2022)

_The world is in ruins.
Forbidden knowledge of what lurks deep in the cosmos was never meant to be discovered, but it was only a matter of time until someone stepped over the threshold.
The truth spread like a plague.
Cults were slowly formed.
No-one noticed, until someone went missing.
No-one took action, until someone was found dead.
Slowly, and gently. This is how religions take a life.
Eventually, these followers became terrorists, their beliefs became sacrifices, and their ideals became destruction.
Their gods, their idols... became death, destroyers of world._



> ... But, if they can bleed, they can die.


_Jin, the local elephant blacksmith.
Always aims to make the best of weapons and make the most out of them. Such is his passion. Such is his business.
Now, he is all business in facing the horrors, and sees no better opportunity for him to test his products.
*So he can end this madness and chaos, as a business.*_



> We'll arrive at the old road.
> A narrow, twisted path, going through these sickening wastelands.


_Eviscerena, an aged boar-lioness famed for her tracking skills and well-calculated, almost merciless kills in her hunts, back in her day, bringing down the most fearsome and ferocious of beasts and monsters as her prizes.
When they fall victim to the corruption of the horrors that are now still slowly consuming the whole world, the old huntress has for her a new purpose.
With these monstrosities, and their corrupted victims, now roam free in her own home, she brings her sharp eyes and cunning wit to the ultimate test.
To collect the biggest, grandest bounty yet, *a hunter must hunt*._



> But, where angels fear to tread, it falls upon our shoulders to reclaim our home, to put these zealots' foolish ambitions to rest, and to send these abominations back to the depths of the abyss where they came from.


_Jin's adopted daughter, Galaxy. An eldritch-cosmic beast herself, but not a monster, instead a bard in her prime. Gifted and talented with a captivating voice and beauty, she has always been a star on the stages, and a superstar for her father.
Now, she readies herself for the biggest act of a lifetime : to betray her own kind and her would-have-been worshippers, to retake her new home.
Her singing voice and dancing steps shall bring forth the force of the storm of the century on the horizon._
*The show has only just begun.*



> So, kill all sons of bitches, rip them apart, tear them open, until they're all done for. That's my final instruction.


_A retired guard and formerly an innkeeper, but not without some fight left in him. A hot-headed minotaur, as fierce and fearsome as a blazing flame.
When the cultists started to become a threat, he knew he was needed for duty again.
And when the monsters showed themselves, he knew there was only death-sentence for all and every single one of them._
*Let there be law, and justice be done, though the heavens fall.*

_Mankind knew, they could not change society.
So instead of reflecting on themselves, they blame the monstrosities that answered their call.
The wheel of fate is turning._

Alright, so this is the rebooted and remastered version of my previous attempt at an eldritch-cosmic (Lovecraftian horror) RP. This time, with a massive nerf hammer to everything and everyone too, especially the powers (and especially me, oof), so it's (hopefully) more manageable and everyone is equal.
It's mainly the natural biological traits of your character's species that make a difference. A wolf's sensitive nose, a rabbit's hearing sense, a cheetah's speed, a tiger's strength, etc. all are important, so I encourage everyone to take those into account too.
I will try to keep this in line and not another infinitely ludicruous power-level ladder out of boundary like the previous ones (even I CRINGE every time I look back too, yikes).
With that said...
*Rip and tear until it's done.*
Good luck, and keep your guard up.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 3, 2022)

(I really want to get back into story rp, but idk how much time I have. Busy schedule. So here's a little intro to establish myself. If needed, anyone can call upon the _Lost Coast _for passage even if I'm not around)


_On the high seas, horrors ride the waves. Only the brave or the foolish venture here, in these terrible times. The crew of the _Lost Coast _are made up of a hearty helping of both. They live for the hunt, fighting the wretched spawn of the deep as well as the corrupted souls that sail the waves. And, for a price, the _Lost Coast _offers passage to any who need it. They're led by Captain Thelenaeus, a wolf born on the sea, no other knows the currents as well as he. With his right arm replaced by an enchanted contraption of metal and wood, and carrying a shovel dredged out of the depths, he fears no beast or god. The sea is his._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (I really want to get back into story rp, but idk how much time I have. Busy schedule. So here's a little intro to establish myself. If needed, anyone can call upon the _Lost Coast _for passage even if I'm not around)


(it's ok, I'll try to see if I can work you back into the plot if you'll be absent for long)



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _On the high seas, horrors ride the waves. Only the brave or the foolish venture here, in these terrible times. The crew of the _Lost Coast _are made up of a hearty helping of both. They live for the hunt, fighting the wretched spawn of the deep as well as the corrupted souls that sail the waves. And, for a price, the _Lost Coast _offers passage to any who need it. They're led by Captain Thelenaeus, a wolf born on the sea, no other knows the currents as well as he. With his right arm replaced by an enchanted contraption of metal and wood, and carrying a shovel dredged out of the depths, he fears no beast or god. The sea is his._


The vast ocean, the lightless depths. The hunting ground for both sides.
There seems to be no end to the monsters that crawl out of the abyss...
... But one Lost Coast, one crew, and one captain, should be enough to keep them at bay.

Jin keeps the ship in one piece, treats the injured, and maintains their weapons at top condition, for their battles.
Galaxy holds off the storms and the crashing tides.
Eviscerena leaves no beast slip through and makes sure every single one encountered is a dead one.
Thelenaeus and Jason see to it that there is order and unity in their survival together.

Though, the journey of the passengers on-board can only continue to a new chapter, when the ship docks at the accursed land.
Galaxy, Evis, Jason and a few others get off the ship.
The elephant stays for one last goodbye, extending his hand towards the wolf for a handshake.

Jin : This is where we must depart. May this be the only time we have to trouble you.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 3, 2022)

_Along with such a group would be a simple retired corporal, one who's time in the field had only recently ended a few months ago, before these events seemed to call for his expertise back on the field.

Quite the call back to action that one couldn't really appreciate.

Cpl. Lith Nightfall, a simple twenty two year old Umbreon of Japanese descent, sported nothing of major power value. Just his own keen senses, his honed long range battle potential, and his trusty M14, along with his survival karambit. Nothing too crazy, just a simple set of two weapons to keep him going.

He had joined the group some time ago during one of his stealth hunts for enemies, and had since taken the role of the supplies manager/long range support, often being the one to either drop a target from afar, or pick off those who still seem to persist, despite any mortal wounds.

With not really much known other than his rank and name, along with light mention of skill, the Umbreon tagged along with the ragtag group, knowing they were up against forces that not even a nightmare could produce.

They were embarking on battles, but the war had yet to be fought._


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

*I was at the center of the earth a place that some mortals said was impossible to get to where I had lived for half my life now fled as my parents had been murdered right in front of me and it was all my fault I had let in a dragon who had murdered them I burst through a mountain onto the earth’s crust and flew a long distance until I got shot by an arrow*


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

“OW OWWWW LEAVE ME ALONE” *I screamed in agony as I fell towards the ground unsure of what happened but I knew I just wanted to be left alone* “NO OW HELP SOMEONE ANYONE HELLLPPPP”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant stays for one last goodbye, extending his hand towards the wolf for a handshake.
> 
> Jin : This is where we must depart. May this be the only time we have to trouble you.


_Thelenaeus reaches out with his mechanical arm and shakes hands gently. _
I'ms glad to be of service to yah and yahrs. Anytime, call upon us and gladly weh'll give passage. Where yah be off to?


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

*I crashed into the ground and skidded five whole yards digging a trench in the ground before stopping* “Owwwwww ohhhhh that hurt!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus reaches out with his mechanical arm and shakes hands gently. _
> I'ms glad to be of service to yah and yahrs. Anytime, call upon us and gladly weh'll give passage. Where yah be off to?


Jin : Our home, taken from us.

He gestures at the place behind him.
A wasteland, where the air is filled of the stench of blood, smoke and death, and almost void of any sign of life.
Even when it's night time, it's not hard to see the blood on the grasses, or the burned, broken-down trees.
But that's just a start.

Jin : Now, we fight our own battles, on-land. Here's hoping that by the time you come by, this place is a bit safer for you to resupply. As for now, this is it. Stay safe out there.

He grips on the wolf's hand, firmly. The wolf could feel that the elephant's grip is just as strong as his mechanical arm.
Then, the elephant also leaves the ship and get on land.
It almost feels as if the ship just slightly floats up a bit as the bulky elephant gets off !


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Our home, taken from us.
> 
> He gestures at the place behind him.
> A wasteland, where the air is filled of the stench of blood, smoke and death, and almost void of any sign of life.
> ...


_Thelenaeus follows Jin down the gangplank, flanked by First Mate Jen_, _a brutal looking female Australian Shepherd, and Quartermaster Shyto, a grey whippet with a peg leg and a jerkiness to his movement caused by a survived bite from a venomous sea monster
Thelenaeus speaks once they reach the dock _
The _Lost Coast_ will be dockin here for a time, for maintenances an procurement of contracts. We be stayin in the region, takin jobs to earn coin for wages and supply. _He chuckles. _While patrollin the high sea may earn us gratitudes an free drink at any pub, it dun pay much. If yah's party wouldn't mind the company, I be glad to assemble a shore party to assist yah for a short time, incase yah runs into any early trouble. We'dn't accompany you long, but it'd still be a time of more firepower for you in these treacherous lands.



(was going to message you but you've got that closed so I'll leave it here. I know I'll be around for a couple days here so I'll keep with you guys, then have them return when that's over with. In a couple weeks I'll have access to here regularly, so I can fully join the campaign then)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus follows Jin down the gangplank, flanked by First Mate Jen_, _a brutal looking female Australian Shepherd, and Quartermaster Shyto, a grey whippet with a peg leg and a jerkiness to his movement caused by a survived bite from a venomous sea monster
> Thelenaeus speaks once they reach the dock _
> The _Lost Coast_ will be dockin here for a time, for maintenances an procurement of contracts. We be stayin in the region, takin jobs to earn coin for wages and supply. _He chuckles. _While patrollin the high sea may earn us gratitudes an free drink at any pub, it dun pay much. If yah's party wouldn't mind the company, I be glad to assemble a shore party to assist yah for a short time, incase yah runs into any early trouble. We'dn't accompany you long, but it'd still be a time of more firepower for you in these treacherous lands.





Mono The Nickit said:


> _Along with such a group would be a simple retired corporal, one who's time in the field had only recently ended a few months ago, before these events seemed to call for his expertise back on the field.
> 
> Quite the call back to action that one couldn't really appreciate.
> 
> ...


They see that the crew will join them. After hearing the captain's side of this ordeal, the exhaustion on the passengers' face is replaced with a bit more lightened-up expression.
In these trying times, companion is key.
The journey they had together on the sea wasn't very long, but the hardship they had to endure together helped to bring them close together.

Jason : Aye, in that case you're welcome to join us. Our old town is down this path.

The minotaur pauses to count all of them present right now.

Jason : Eight. There're eight of us altogether. Let's hope the town can keep all of us there.

The boar-lioness has been keeping to herself most of the time and doesn't really talk much, but she does has something to remind them too.

Eviscerena : On land, the beasts know to stalk their targets, due to the terrain. We won't see them coming as easy as we did in the ocean, and we are more likely to have something slip in between to pick us off. Always be mindful of your surroundings.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> They see that the crew will join them. After hearing the captain's side of this ordeal, the exhaustion on the passengers' face is replaced with a bit more lightened-up expression.
> In these trying times, companion is key.
> The journey they had together on the sea wasn't very long, but the hardship they had to endure together helped to bring them close together.
> 
> ...


_The battered wolf nods to Eviscerena _Aye, we'll keep our wits about us
_He turns to his First Mate _Jen, rally volunteers fer a shore party. Bonus pay, of course. About 14 should do right. I want yah stayin wit our ship, though.
_She salutes him and stalks up the ramp. The Quartermaster salutes his Captain as well and shuffles over to the dock's ship registry station.
Thelenaeus turns back to Jin's party _My men'll be ready an down within twenty minutes, kip.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> They see that the crew will join them. After hearing the captain's side of this ordeal, the exhaustion on the passengers' face is replaced with a bit more lightened-up expression.
> In these trying times, companion is key.
> The journey they had together on the sea wasn't very long, but the hardship they had to endure together helped to bring them close together.
> 
> ...


_The Umbreon gave a small nod, sitting up a little as he rubbed his eyes, having dozed off a bit earlier. Still, he was focused on the task ahead, knowing this battle wasn't going to be anywhere near easy, though he expected as much.

Nothing in life came easy, and with this ragtag group that he had stumbled across, it was the perfect picture of such a thing. Still, the events that had led to this moment wasn't anything short of demanding and brutal, but it was good enough for Lith to consider sticking with them.

Clearly they knew how to handle themselves, seeing as they all were pretty capable, and fairly well rounded when it came to a fight. That brief time on the ocean, albeit minor, was more than enough proof to the ex-corporal that they could stand their ground, if such an event came down to it.

Though he simply nodded, not really speaking at all. He wasn't exactly one of words before, so he mainly communicated through gestures or hand signals, though the signals were easy to understand and such._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The battered wolf nods to Eviscerena _Aye, we'll keep our wits about us
> _He turns to his First Mate _Jen, rally volunteers fer a shore party. Bonus pay, of course. About 14 should do right. I want yah stayin wit our ship, though.
> _She salutes him and stalks up the ramp. The Quartermaster salutes his Captain as well and shuffles over to the dock's ship registry station.
> Thelenaeus turns back to Jin's party _My men'll be ready an down within twenty minutes, kip.





Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Umbreon gave a small nod, sitting up a little as he rubbed his eyes, having dozed off a bit earlier. Still, he was focused on the task ahead, knowing this battle wasn't going to be anywhere near easy, though he expected as much.
> 
> Nothing in life came easy, and with this ragtag group that he had stumbled across, it was the perfect picture of such a thing. Still, the events that had led to this moment wasn't anything short of demanding and brutal, but it was good enough for Lith to consider sticking with them.
> 
> ...


Bodies battered and exhausted, mind weary and tired. But, alas, together through and through, not alone.
Night has fallen, but they have not. They cannot, not yet.
As the wolf captain rallies his men and gets everything prepared, Eviscerena keeps watch of the environment of the sickening land ahead, while Galaxy keeps her gaze at the ocean that houses all kinds of horrors they just endured earlier. Jin helps to treat everyone's injuries and keep their weapons with what little resources there are left, until they can reach a safe spot for better recovery.
Jason walks up to Nightfall.

Jason : How're you holding up so far, young man ?

The minotaur's voice, despite his age and his current health condition at the moment not at his best, still has some fighting spirit left.
And to think, even at his age, he still holds on, still denies those monstrous great old ones what little time he has left.
He's only a retired guard, then an innkeeper... but he makes sure to upkeep the law even up until now.
Especially now. When there is no law to be upheld.


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

*I woke up to find myself in a creature’s cave bound and gagged tight*”_where am I?” _*I thought as I struggled to get free my body still hurting from the crash and bleeding golden blood*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Bodies battered and exhausted, mind weary and tired. But, alas, together through and through, not alone.
> Night has fallen, but they have not. They cannot, not yet.
> As the wolf captain rallies his men and gets everything prepared, Eviscerena keeps watch of the environment of the sickening land ahead, while Galaxy keeps her gaze at the ocean that houses all kinds of horrors they just endured earlier. Jin helps to treat everyone's injuries and keep their weapons with what little resources there are left, until they can reach a safe spot for better recovery.
> Jason walks up to Nightfall.
> ...


_Despite the relentless persistence of the beasts that seek the annihilate their very way of life, not a single member aboard this ship seemed to waver. If they were to stagger, it was to recover from a blow, and return one with equal, if not, double the force.

It was something the Umbreon could truly respect, seeing as even though some weren't soldiers, they had the souls of one. The sheer relentlessness that they had was something along the lines of true perseverance....and maybe even a bit of crazy.

Playing it safe in a world like this, is nigh impossible.

Lith looked up as the minotaur asked how he was doing, giving him a smile and a thumbs up, indicating that he was doing just fine. Despite a few cuts and cruises from their earlier scuffles with beasts beyond description, he still was ready to dish out some more support.

His arm had been knocked against the firm part of the ship, so it caused a bit of a hassle when holding his rifle. The way he would gingerly move said arm was a clear giveaway as to how his aiming arm was holding up. Battered, but none done in._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _His arm had been knocked against the firm part of the ship, so it caused a bit of a hassle when holding his rifle. The way he would gingerly move said arm was a clear giveaway as to how his aiming arm was holding up. Battered, but none done in._




_The shore party from the _Lost Coast j_oins them, laden with supplies and armed to the teeth with everything from boarding axes to revolving rifles. Old weapons, but the best available in the _Lost Coast_'s armoury.
One of them, an apprentice of the ship's surgeon, checks in on Lith._
How's your arm doing, Corporal? _the young feline asks_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The shore party from the _Lost Coast j_oins them, laden with supplies and armed to the teeth with everything from boarding axes to revolving rifles. Old weapons, but the best available in the _Lost Coast_'s armoury.
> One of them, an apprentice of the ship's surgeon, checks in on Lith._
> How's your arm doing, Corporal? _the young feline asks_


_The Umbreon made a gesture that would indicate partially well, but clearly he was still battling through the pain, as such could be seen on his face with even the slightest movement. He had taken quite the hit there, though the Japanese Corporal had endured worse.

He didn't want to admit it, but it definitely hurt, and he couldn't hide it as well as he thought he could._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Umbreon made a gesture that would indicate partially well, but clearly he was still battling through the pain, as such could be seen on his face with even the slightest movement. He had taken quite the hit there, though the Japanese Corporal had endured worse.
> 
> He didn't want to admit it, but it definitely hurt, and he couldn't hide it as well as he thought he could._


_The surgeon shook his head. "_Sit down, please, and I will get to work. You cannot fight enemies while also fighting your own body."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The surgeon shook his head. "_Sit down, please, and I will get to work. You cannot fight enemies while also fighting your own body."


_Lith sighed softly, knowing that was indeed true. After all, he of all people should know that fighting while ailed was never proper combat, especially against forces such as these. He didn't want to say it, but the feline was right.

Willingly, he sat down, slinging his M14 over his other arm to let the feline do his thing, doing his best to keep still and such._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

( @Mono The Nickit @The_Happiest_Husky slow down a bit pls ; I'm trying to get my reply here too, heh)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Mono The Nickit @The_Happiest_Husky slow down a bit pls ; I'm trying to get my reply here too, heh)


(Sure thing! Apologies!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Umbreon made a gesture that would indicate partially well, but clearly he was still battling through the pain, as such could be seen on his face with even the slightest movement. He had taken quite the hit there, though the Japanese Corporal had endured worse.
> 
> He didn't want to admit it, but it definitely hurt, and he couldn't hide it as well as he thought he could._





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The surgeon shook his head. "_Sit down, please, and I will get to work. You cannot fight enemies while also fighting your own body."


A voice could be heard from nearby, too. The voice that can be heard across a conference room without the need for a mic.

Jin : Ey, medic and old man, could you get him over here please.

Sounds like he wants them to take Lith to him. Even while treating everyone's injuries and repairing their weapons at the same time.
With his unmatched strength and toughness of an elephant, he does the heavy jobs of keeping everyone in good shape, safe from harm, and making sure their weapons are properly maintained throughout the fights. When supplies are low, even his limited powers prove to be invaluable.



Universe said:


> *I woke up to find myself in a creature’s cave bound and gagged tight*”_where am I?” _*I thought as I struggled to get free my body still hurting from the crash and bleeding golden blood*


The dragon's injury from the arrow earlier, and the crash-landing on the ground, has taken its toll and knocks him out, as his consciousness fails him.
When he wakes up, he finds himself tied up in a cave.
He could feel himself on top of something flat, smooth and cold, almost like stone. The way he is bound, feels like his arms and legs are tied to four corners. His neck and tail is kept in place, too.
It's almost like he's tied up on some kind of stone table... or altar.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> A voice could be heard from nearby, too. The voice that can be heard across a conference room without the need for a mic.
> 
> Jin : Ey, medic and old man, could you get him over here please.
> 
> ...


_It wasn't the easiest pain to deal with, but it was manageable, something that he could tolerate for the time being. He looked over at Jin, tilting his head a little when he requested him to be brought over, wondering how he would help his arm.

Knowing the elephant, even for those few short minutes, he was confident that he could do his best, and was remotely wondering what could be done. Still, the Umbreon was keen to oblige, wondering if the feline would as well._


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> A voice could be heard from nearby, too. The voice that can be heard across a conference room without the need for a mic.
> 
> Jin : Ey, medic and old man, could you get him over here please.
> 
> ...


“MMMMPH!” *I cried out in a panic not sure what was going on. Whatever it was I didn’t like it I started to wiggle trying to get free to no avail the ropes were too tight.* _Oh no I hope someone comes to save me soon._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “MMMMPH!” *I cried out in a panic not sure what was going on. Whatever it was I didn’t like it I started to wiggle trying to get free to no avail the ropes were too tight.*


It's more clear for the dragon when he can see fire at the corner of his eyes. It looks to be from candles, or torches.
Either way, this is not going to end well.
... But, as the dragon struggles and cries out, he could feel his teeth biting into the ropes in his mouth. A few of them even fall apart.


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It's more clear for the dragon when he can see fire at the corner of his eyes. It looks to be from candles, or torches.
> Either way, this is not going to end well.
> ... But, as the dragon struggles and cries out, he could feel his teeth biting into the ropes in his mouth. A few of them even fall apart.


_This is bad what are they planning to do to me. _*I thought still wiggling trying to get free* “MMMMMPH! NOOOMMPH” *The ropes were still too tight and I couldn’t move my body*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> _This is bad what are they planning to do to me. _*I thought still wiggling trying to get free* “MMMMMPH! NOOOMMPH” *The ropes were still too tight and I couldn’t move my body*


Unknown to Universe, the ropes in his mouth are being chewed off little by little as he frantically bites into them.
Maybe if he keeps at it...


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Unknown to Universe, the ropes in his mouth are being chewed off little by little as he frantically bites into them.
> Maybe if he keeps at it...


*I yelled and wiggled in a panic trying not to think about what was going to happen only what was going to happen when I escaped* “MMMMPH MMMMPH MMMMPH!” *My muffles echoed out of the cave as I chomp on the ropes in my mouth*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 5, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _It wasn't the easiest pain to deal with, but it was manageable, something that he could tolerate for the time being. He looked over at Jin, tilting his head a little when he requested him to be brought over, wondering how he would help his arm.
> 
> Knowing the elephant, even for those few short minutes, he was confident that he could do his best, and was remotely wondering what could be done. Still, the Umbreon was keen to oblige, wondering if the feline would as well._


_The young surgeon gathers his medical supplies back into his bag, pausing for a moment to take a swig of what smells like a sharp whiskey. He hurries to join Lith in walking over_


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

“MMMMMPH HELPH MMMMPH” *I cried wiggling with all my might to try and break free but with no avail the ropes were just too darn tight.* “NNNNOOOOOOMMMPH”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The young surgeon gathers his medical supplies back into his bag, pausing for a moment to take a swig of what smells like a sharp whiskey. He hurries to join Lith in walking over_


_The Umbreon smiled a bit at the elephant as he made his way over, looking back at the feline as his nose caught the faint whiff of whatever he was drinking. Surprisingly, the bre himself didn't do much on the drinking perspective of things, though he didn't mind others doing so.

He went to Jin, knowing he can do his best. That was someone who had adopted him during their fair share of torment aboard the ship after all.

Lith trusted him with pretty much everything at this point. No questions asked._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The young surgeon gathers his medical supplies back into his bag, pausing for a moment to take a swig of what smells like a sharp whiskey. He hurries to join Lith in walking over_





Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Umbreon smiled a bit at the elephant as he made his way over, looking back at the feline as his nose caught the faint whiff of whatever he was drinking. Surprisingly, the bre himself didn't do much on the drinking perspective of things, though he didn't mind others doing so.
> 
> He went to Jin, knowing he can do his best. That was someone who had adopted him during their fair share of torment aboard the ship after all.
> 
> Lith trusted him with pretty much everything at this point. No questions asked._


Still the same method that Jin has been using during his time on the ship with the crew, to keep them in shape. At least when they have the time to rest, and not in the midst of chaos fighting for their lives.
He is actually not so much an actual medic, judging by the way he heals injuries : with his light-based powers, rather than any actual medical equipment.
But, they're at least still effective to an extent.
As they get the umbreon over, Jin moves the weapons to a side, and lets the umbreon lay down.
Despite his times handling weapons and other metallic materials, his hands now all roughened up and bruised, he's still just as delicate and careful in treating injuries as he is in maintaining weapons.
For the time being, the umbreon's arm seems fairly OK on the outside, minus the cuts and bruises.
The elephant's breathing is noticeably slower, a sure sign of when he tries to concentrate and focus his power.
A faint glow emits from one of his hands and surround all of the umbreon's arm, with light blue and yellow color. One could feel the mild cold and see electrical sparks from the light.


Spoiler: Cosmic frost moonlight



A special type of frost/water in pure light form with absolutely no impurities whatsoever, even cleaner than normal distilled water. Jin uses this to close injuries, in a sense somewhat similar to melding metals together, effectively healing the injuries.





Spoiler: Cosmic electrical starlight



A special type of electricity in pure light form that can function as energy boosters of sort. Jin uses this to "charge up", or "recharge", the patients' internal organs, nerve system, limbs and such, to help them recover faster and temporarily improve their resistance / immunity system.


As the light engulfs the umbreon's arm, the bruises and cuts are slowly healed up. When the light fades away, his arm is somewhat more tolerable, as long as there is proper recovery.
Jin's powers are not much, but certainly invaluable, in order to preserve medical supplies for extreme emergency situations.

Jin : Try to avoid rough actions, kid. Give your arm rest. Can you handle a different weapon with your other hand ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As the light engulfs the umbreon's arm, the bruises and cuts are slowly healed up. When the light fades away, his arm is somewhat more tolerable, as long as there is proper recovery.
> Jin's powers are not much, but certainly invaluable, in order to preserve medical supplies for extreme emergency situations.
> 
> Jin : Try to avoid rough actions, kid. Give your arm rest. Can you handle a different weapon with your other hand ?


_The surgeon nods in approval. "_Some good magic, a lot cleaner than medicine. We've been trying to hire someone with healing magic for a long time to serve on the Lost Coast, but so few have it and none I've known but you are willing suffer the trials and hardship we face on the seas"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Still the same method that Jin has been using during his time on the ship with the crew, to keep them in shape. At least when they have the time to rest, and not in the midst of chaos fighting for their lives.
> He is actually not so much an actual medic, judging by the way he heals injuries : with his light-based powers, rather than any actual medical equipment.
> But, they're at least still effective to an extent.
> As they get the umbreon over, Jin moves the weapons to a side, and lets the umbreon lay down.
> ...


_It was a rather comforting feeling, to say the least. After all, it almost felt like a gentle soothing water washing over his arm, if he were to actually put the experience into words.

Of course, he expected such tender notions, seeing as despite the elephant's roughed up hands, healing his allies was as simple as it was before, though with the keen noticing of concentration being applied into this, showing that great effort was needed for a complete recovery.

Once his arm had been restored to a point, Lith gave a thankful bow, nodding in understanding at what his dad had told him. It would be a simple task, yet also challenging, for the Umbreon was a marksman by heart. Of course, since the years had changed to him, he had went from retired military personnel to an assassin, operating on the whim and notion as to which anyone could hire such services.

Thankfully, all that past experience can be applied now, so single handed weapons were usable for the Dark type. Though, he made a sign of warning, noting the key factors that he'd have to use a closer range weapon, something like a knife or needle, for a more pinpoint attack. One hand alone can suffice for such a notion, though it would leave little room for error, something the former corporal/assassin would be able to accomplish.

Though he'd need to rely heavily on his allies to provide said opening, in order to be combat efficient.  And he made this clear to Jin with his movements, using his arms to gesture to knives for his examples.

Hopefully, something could be figured out._


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*The ropes in my mouth started weakening as I cried out for help* “MMMMMMPH” _I hope someone comes soon this is very uncomfortable. _*I thought my body aching badly*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The surgeon nods in approval. "_Some good magic, a lot cleaner than medicine. We've been trying to hire someone with healing magic for a long time to serve on the Lost Coast, but so few have it and none I've known but you are willing suffer the trials and hardship we face on the seas"


A simple compliment can go a long way, and the surgeon could see it on the elephant's lightened-up expression after hearing it, as he wipes his forehead, like he was energized. He sure is grateful even if he doesn't really show it.

Jin : Medicine is still better for when you're in a hurry, such as having crazy fishes jumping at your face with spears in their hands... and I can't focus my magic when there are crazy fishes jumping at my face with spears in their hands.

He chuckles, and finishes up the treatment for his adopted son's injuries.



Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Though he'd need to rely heavily on his allies to provide said opening, in order to be combat efficient. And he made this clear to Jin with his movements, using his arms to gesture to knives for his examples.


Jin sees the gesture to the knife, but shakes his head right away. Making a stern but also gentle statement in response.

Jin : Don't do that, too risky. You got a handgun or something ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “MMMMMPH HELPH MMMMPH” *I cried wiggling with all my might to try and break free but with no avail the ropes were just too darn tight.* “NNNNOOOOOOMMMPH”





Universe said:


> *The ropes in my mouth started weakening as I cried out for help* “MMMMMMPH” _I hope someone comes soon this is very uncomfortable. _*I thought my body aching badly*


With the dragon's struggles, the ropes in his mouth get chewed off more and more. At least that's some progress for him, if nothing else.
As he tries to break free, he suddenly hears some fighting noises from outside a cave. Although the voice is clearly of some people, whatever "language" they yell and shout sounds like incoherent gibberish of a drunkard.
The noises sound like someone are getting beaten up with a blunt object. Lethal, no... painful, definitely yes.


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> With the dragon's struggles, the ropes in his mouth get chewed off more and more. At least that's some progress for him, if nothing else.
> As he tries to break free, he suddenly hears some fighting noises from outside a cave. Although the voice is clearly of some people, whatever "language" they yell and shout sounds like incoherent gibberish of a drunkard.
> The noises sound like someone are getting beaten up with a blunt object. Lethal, no... painful, definitely yes.


“MMMMMPH?!” *I yelped my heart pounding a mile a minute not sure what is going on.* “Hellmmmph?” *I couldn’t understand what they were saying*


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

_I hope they can hear me. _*I thought my arm muscles aching from all the strain of the rope* _this really hurts bad!_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> A simple compliment can go a long way, and the surgeon could see it on the elephant's lightened-up expression after hearing it, as he wipes his forehead, like he was energized. He sure is grateful even if he doesn't really show it.
> 
> Jin : Medicine is still better for when you're in a hurry, such as having crazy fishes jumping at your face with spears in their hands... and I can't focus my magic when there are crazy fishes jumping at my face with spears in their hands.
> 
> ...


_The Umbreon nodded slowly, though a look of disappointment came over his face as he reached in the bag he had donned for this battle, gently withdrawing something delicately wrapped up in a soft cloth. After taking some time to unfold it, the saddened expression that Lith seemed to show only grew as his eyes fell upon his trusty second: a tan M9 Beretta. Though, it wasn't the gun that brought him grief.

It was the fact that a brute had smashed it clean in two. 

The barrel had been smashed free from the rest of the handgun, the broken half lying in a scattered heap, though the rest of the handgun seemed to be in optimal condition. Unfortunately, that was an error he couldn't work around, as the Umbreon had made it clear he would use no other sidearm, other than his trusty Beretta. _


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*The ropes in my muzzle snap off and I was finally able to speak* “HELP ME HEELLLLPPPPP ME PLEASE” *I yelled at the top of my voice which was pretty loud for a small dragon that was still bleeding badly* “please help me” *I whimpered*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “MMMMMPH?!” *I yelped my heart pounding a mile a minute not sure what is going on.* “Hellmmmph?” *I couldn’t understand what they were saying*





Universe said:


> _I hope they can hear me. _*I thought my arm muscles aching from all the strain of the rope* _this really hurts bad!_





Universe said:


> *The ropes in my muzzle snap off and I was finally able to speak* “HELP ME HEELLLLPPPPP ME PLEASE” *I yelled at the top of my voice which was pretty loud for a small dragon that was still bleeding badly*


The dragon's yell is stopped when he suddenly sees a paw reaching to him and closes his mouth, followed by a quiet whisper.

??? : Đừng có kêu nữa ! Bọn nó lại dậy bây giờ !
_< Stop yelling or you'll wake them up ! >_

(this character can only speak Vietnamese)

Then, the unknown figure quickly cuts off the ropes holding the dragon down.
It's a blue cat, armed with a spear and a small dagger. There is what looks like water aura around his arms.





As soon as he gets the dragon off the table, it comes into full view as a stone altar with four torches at the four corners, and the dragon would have been the offering to be sacrificed.
The cat looks around, then quickly wipes off the blood on the altar, just to be sure. Then looks back at the dragon.

??? : Anh có bị thương ở đâu không ?
< Are you injured ? >


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon's yell is stopped when he suddenly sees a paw reaching to him and closes his mouth, followed by a quiet whisper.
> 
> ??? : Đừng có kêu nữa ! Bọn nó lại dậy bây giờ !
> _< Stop yelling or you'll wake them up ! >_
> ...


*I nodded scared out of my mind.* “Who-Who are you?” *I asked shaking badly and trying hard not to cry as my body really hurt*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded scared out of my mind.* “Who-Who are you?” *I asked shaking badly and trying hard not to cry as my body really hurt*


The cat tilts his head when he hears the dragon's question, in confusion, and scratches his head.
The look on the cat's face suggests that he seems to have some trouble understanding him.
He points at himself.

??? : Miuko. Miuko Asuko.

Then he notices the dragon shaking so much, and takes another look at the dragon, from head to toe and tail.

Miuko : Đứng yên.
< Stand still. >

The cat then takes a deep breath and breathes a lot slower to focus his power, as water begins to swirl up around his paws. He then begins to move his paws on the dragon's neck, across his shoulders and arms to his wrists, then down his legs to his ankles. As he moves his paws, the water begins to cover around the dragon.
Once done, the water aura starts to have a bit of red hue to it... almost like blood.
The dragon could feel his blood being warmed up a bit from inside out to ease the aching muscles. Meanwhile, the bruises on his neck, wrists and ankles are covered by the water and healed up, while the pain is eased a bit.


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat tilts his head when he hears the dragon's question, in confusion, and scratches his head.
> The look on the cat's face suggests that he seems to have some trouble understanding him.
> He points at himself.
> 
> ...


*I gasped in surprise not expecting this* “what what are you doing?” *I said yawning and feeling woozy as the adrenaline left my system*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gasped in surprise not expecting this* “what what are you doing?” *I said yawning and feeling woozy as the adrenaline left my system*


The cat has done healing the dragon, somewhat. He then takes out what looks like photo. There's him, being held by an elephant taur with no fur at all.
He points at the elephant.

Miuko : Jin.

Then he points at himself, and the dragon.

Miuko : My dad. Your. Our dad.


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat has done healing the dragon, somewhat. He then takes out what looks like photo. There's him, being held by an elephant taur with no fur at all.
> He points at the elephant.
> 
> Miuko : Jin.
> ...


*I smiled exhausted* “Daddy?” *I sounded relieved that I would have a father again and started to fall onto the floor* “so happy”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 6, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The Umbreon nodded slowly, though a look of disappointment came over his face as he reached in the bag he had donned for this battle, gently withdrawing something delicately wrapped up in a soft cloth. After taking some time to unfold it, the saddened expression that Lith seemed to show only grew as his eyes fell upon his trusty second: a tan M9 Beretta. Though, it wasn't the gun that brought him grief.
> 
> It was the fact that a brute had smashed it clean in two.
> 
> The barrel had been smashed free from the rest of the handgun, the broken half lying in a scattered heap, though the rest of the handgun seemed to be in optimal condition. Unfortunately, that was an error he couldn't work around, as the Umbreon had made it clear he would use no other sidearm, other than his trusty Beretta. _


_The surgeon frowns at the broken sidearm _"That's unfortunate. Truly a far better weapon than anything we have in our armoury."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The Umbreon nodded slowly, though a look of disappointment came over his face as he reached in the bag he had donned for this battle, gently withdrawing something delicately wrapped up in a soft cloth. After taking some time to unfold it, the saddened expression that Lith seemed to show only grew as his eyes fell upon his trusty second: a tan M9 Beretta. Though, it wasn't the gun that brought him grief.
> 
> It was the fact that a brute had smashed it clean in two.
> 
> The barrel had been smashed free from the rest of the handgun, the broken half lying in a scattered heap, though the rest of the handgun seemed to be in optimal condition. Unfortunately, that was an error he couldn't work around, as the Umbreon had made it clear he would use no other sidearm, other than his trusty Beretta. _





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The surgeon frowns at the broken sidearm _"That's unfortunate. Truly a far better weapon than anything we have in our armoury."


Jin watches as the umbreon takes out the broken handgun. He looks at the weapon for a bit, then gently takes the gun and puts it in his... pouch.
A kangaroo-like pouch, on his belly.
Then he gives the umbreon something else. Looks to be a typical handgun, nothing too fancy in the design.




Jin : I'll fix it when we get back, kid. For now, try this.

It seems to be a spare one, since it's almost never seen throughout the entire time they were in the sea, only just now. But it has the same design as the other weapons that Jin has.
Then he turns to the surgeon.

Jin : I can keep everyone's weapons reinforced for a short while yet, but someone else will need to help me with the heavy firepower. Who's the strongest in your crew ? I'm talking someone that can carry the M60 and Franchi SPAS-12 that I have.








The elephant definitely wasn't kidding when he said "let's attack aggressively" as he first got on the ship.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I smiled exhausted* “Daddy?” *I sounded relieved that I would have a father again and started to fall onto the floor* “so happy”


The cat doesn't have time to hear the dragon's response, his eyes widen as the dragon just simply falls over. He tries to catch him, but his slim body build doesn't allow for much strength to hold a big individual. The dragon almost pulls him to the ground too !
He scratches his head at the dragon literally sleeping in what looks to be a cave of the cultists... and they would not stay unconscious for long.
The cat then, out of options, just repeatedly beats the dragon's tail with the blunt end of his spear to wake him up.

Miuko : Này ! Dậy ngay ! Đừng có ngủ ngay chỗ này như thế chứ !?
< Hey ! Get up already ! Don't just doze off in a place like this ! >


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat doesn't have time to hear the dragon's response, his eyes widen as the dragon just simply falls over. He tries to catch him, but his slim body build doesn't allow for much strength to hold a big individual. The dragon almost pulls him to the ground too !
> He scratches his head at the dragon literally sleeping in what looks to be a cave of the cultists... and they would not stay unconscious for long.
> The cat then, out of options, just repeatedly beats the dragon's tail with the blunt end of his spear to wake him up.
> 
> ...


“Ow what was that for?!” *I groaned waking up. I was not amused by that* “oh right let’s get out of here”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I can keep everyone's weapons reinforced for a short while yet, but someone else will need to help me with the heavy firepower. Who's the strongest in your crew ? I'm talking someone that can carry the M60 and Franchi SPAS-12 that I have.
> 
> 
> The elephant definitely wasn't kidding when he said "let's attack aggressively" as he first got on the ship.


"Ask the Captain, he'll know who he wants with them."
_The surgeon chuckles "_Probably Yevchen"


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I grabbed the cat and flew out of the cave with him going as fast as my wings could carry me and him* “Where are they?” *I asked listening as I had really good ears*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ow what was that for?!” *I groaned waking up. I was not amused by that* “oh right let’s get out of here”





Universe said:


> *I grabbed the cat and flew out of the cave with him going as fast as my wings could carry me and him* “Where are they?” *I asked listening as I had really good ears*


The cat just simply gets startled when the dragon zooms out of the cave.
This turns out to be a bad idea, as the two could hear some shouting from below... and judging by that kind of "language", it's clear that they've attracted some unwanted attention.
The cat hisses, grunts and growls, while trying to shake all around to get the dragon to notice.

Miuko : Bay xuống ngay ! Anh bị làm sao thế hả !? Có muốn lại bị bắt không !?
< What is wrong with you !? Get down ! Do you wanna get caught again !? >


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I landed* “What is wrong with you?” *I asked annoyed* “I don’t understand a single word you are saying”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I landed* “What is wrong with you?” *I asked annoyed* “I don’t understand a single word you are saying”


The cat quickly leaps off the dragon's back and takes a deep breath to calm down, then searches around his small bag and takes out a bunch of small papers, each with a phrase in it.
Then he points at a direction, seemingly through the woods, and shows the papers to the dragon, in order.
_"Your injuries are not fully healed. Don't do heavy actions. You need to rest."
"Please come with me."
"We'll go home."
"This way."
"Keep quiet, or the cultists will find us."_
Apparently the cat isn't really good at English, so he has to rely on this.
Then he pulls the dragon's hand to urge him to follow.


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat quickly leaps off the dragon's back and takes a deep breath to calm down, then searches around his small bag and takes out a bunch of small papers, each with a phrase in it.
> Then he points at a direction, seemingly through the woods, and shows the papers to the dragon, in order.
> _"Your injuries are not fully healed. Don't do heavy actions. You need to rest."
> "Please come with me."
> ...


*I followed because I didn’t want to get caught again* “Who were those and what were they going to do to me?” *I asked getting exhausted*


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2022)

*I muttered in celestial* “Father I wish you had told me were to go” *my body was aching due to fatigue* “my body is so TIRED”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin watches as the umbreon takes out the broken handgun. He looks at the weapon for a bit, then gently takes the gun and puts it in his... pouch.
> A kangaroo-like pouch, on his belly.
> Then he gives the umbreon something else. Looks to be a typical handgun, nothing too fancy in the design.
> 
> ...


_Curiously, the Umbreon looked over the handgun, seeming more fascinated by the unique color pattern it sported, as well as slight curiosity as to what kind of kick it might have. Of course, one handed shooting wasn't something that the dark fox wasn't familiar with, though he would try it until his other arm was back on par.

Still, he thanked the elephant with a gentle little hug, flashing an appreciative smile as he went back to examining the hangun, mostly in awe from the texture and design. It was unlike anything he'd seen, and he had been on quite the missions!

His ears perked slightly at the mention of a SPAS 12 and M60, a bit taken aback by such hefty firepower. Such weapons weren't exactly lightweights, and each of which packed a serious punch in their respective fields, so it seems Jin was indeed serious about his plan of full frontal assault.

Hopefully, they could answer the call to arms with an immediate rush of fervor. _


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

*I had no idea where the Cat was taking me I hoped it was someplace I could rest, Suddenly I felt a burning sensation in my throat.*”what’s happening to me?,ow my throat burns”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ask the Captain, he'll know who he wants with them."
> _The surgeon chuckles "_Probably Yevchen"





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Curiously, the Umbreon looked over the handgun, seeming more fascinated by the unique color pattern it sported, as well as slight curiosity as to what kind of kick it might have. Of course, one handed shooting wasn't something that the dark fox wasn't familiar with, though he would try it until his other arm was back on par.
> 
> Still, he thanked the elephant with a gentle little hug, flashing an appreciative smile as he went back to examining the hangun, mostly in awe from the texture and design. It was unlike anything he'd seen, and he had been on quite the missions!
> 
> ...


Jin hugs the umbre back and gently pets his ears.
Meanwhile, Galaxy is busy with what seems to be a small notebook.
She keeps to herself, sitting at the dock, shifting her gaze between the sky and the waters.
During her time with the crew, when they were not busy with crazy sea creatures jumping on them, she could be seen jotting down notes and rhymes in her small handbook, or sitting at the top, singing. Letting her voice go with the wind, taking it to the sky above the clouds, and into the cosmos beyond.
Her voice was like a lullaby, as beautiful as the aurora waves and the nebula clouds above them, but some other times also just as immersive as if telling a story. It's even more clear when she performed her favorite sea shanty "Wellerman" with the crew.
Now, she has her rest time for herself to put her thoughts into written words on the pages of her old handbook, as memories of her journey.


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

*I ran through the woods when suddenly I opened my muzzle to say something and a huge beam of fire came out of my mouth into the sky* _what the— _*I thought in my head completely confused having no idea what was happening to me and was getting really scared*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I followed because I didn’t want to get caught again* “Who were those and what were they going to do to me?” *I asked getting exhausted*





Universe said:


> *I muttered in celestial* “Father I wish you had told me were to go” *my body was aching due to fatigue* “my body is so TIRED”





Universe said:


> *I had no idea where the Cat was taking me I hoped it was someplace I could rest, Suddenly I felt a burning sensation in my throat.*”what’s happening to me?,ow my throat burns”


The cat hears the dragon, but his response is in an unknown language. The language barrier really tests the two's cooperation and teamwork skills, especially when they're making a run for it away from the cultists, which the dragon could be heard from a distance far behind them.
The two go through the woods, as quietly as they can, but...


Universe said:


> *I ran through the woods when suddenly I opened my muzzle to say something and a huge beam of fire came out of my mouth into the sky* _what the— _*I thought in the head completely confused having no idea what was happening to me and was getting really scared*


The cat suddenly stops and quickly covers both their mouths, followed by a quiet "shhh !" while looking dead in the dragon's eyes.
Following the cat's paw, in a distance in fron of them, is what looks like a large jellyfish monstrosity slowly floating by. Its tendrils look like bent/distorted light rays, while its "head" looks like a brain.
Judging by its movements, it's coming towards the two. They could vaguely see a large eyeball on the front of its head.
The cat freaks out, quickly and desparately pulling the dragon away to avoid the monster. The two get behind a bush before the monster arrives.
They could hear loud heartbeats coming from... that monster.


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat hears the dragon, but his response is in an unknown language. The language barrier really tests the two's cooperation and teamwork skills, especially when they're making a run for it away from the cultists, which the dragon could be heard from a distance far behind them.
> The two go through the woods, as quietly as they can, but...
> 
> The cat suddenly stops and quickly covers both their mouths, followed by a quiet "shhh !" while looking dead in the dragon's eyes.
> ...


*I was shaking not knowing what had happened since I’ve lived at the center the earth for most of my life. I then pulled out a book and started to read it.* “What’s going on here?” *I muttered under my breath my snout still smoking from the blast of firebreath I unintentionally fired earlier* “I have no idea what’s going on here.”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin hugs the umbre back and gently pets his ears.
> Meanwhile, Galaxy is busy with what seems to be a small notebook.
> She keeps to herself, sitting at the dock, shifting her gaze between the sky and the waters.
> During her time with the crew, when they were not busy with crazy sea creatures jumping on them, she could be seen jotting down notes and rhymes in her small handbook, or sitting at the top, singing. Letting her voice go with the wind, taking it to the sky above the clouds, and into the cosmos beyond.
> ...


_The Umbreon was happy to return the affection to his dad, cheerily giving a small little nuzzle as well. He would be sure not only to take care of the hand-gun he was given, but also to cherish it as well, until his own was repaired anyways.

Once they parted, Lith's gaze shifted over to Galaxy, watching keenly as she hastily jotted something down. Interest was indeed piqued there, but the dark fox knew not to look for too long. After all, it was rude to stare in some departments, so he made sure to keep it at a glance, then leave it at that.

Besides, with his new weapon, he needed to get accustomed to the thing, mainly by holding and drawing purposes. Since his main shooting arm was recovering for the moment, that would either mean that the Umbreon would need to find areas of relative advantage to score precision blows on his foes, or simply stand at a moderate distance, though without harming the overall range and performance of the gun.

First things first, how does it hold up in terms of size? Going over to the edge of the ship, the fox would practice drawing and aiming the weapon, mainly just to ensure that he didn't accidentally shoot anyone, and also to test the weight and balance of the gun, in hopes he could be combat effective._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _First things first, how does it hold up in terms of size? Going over to the edge of the ship, the fox would practice drawing and aiming the weapon, mainly just to ensure that he didn't accidentally shoot anyone, and also to test the weight and balance of the gun, in hopes he could be combat effective._


_After Lith practices for a few minutes, he feels as if he's being watched. Turning to look behind him, he's surprised to see the _Lost Coast_'s head surgeon there, a furred dragon with matted dull grey-tan fur and bloodstained clothing. Notably, he wore a white cloth blindfold and was clearly blind, though he navigated the ship well, likely due to familiarity. Not speaking, the head surgeon proffered what appeared to be an attachment for the sidearm providing a forearm brace and securing strap, likely to assist in firing a weapon one-handed._


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _After Lith practices for a few minutes, he feels as if he's being watched. Turning to look behind him, he's surprised to see the _Lost Coast_'s head surgeon there, a furred dragon with matted dull grey-tan fur and bloodstained clothing. Notably, he wore a white cloth blindfold and was clearly blind, though he navigated the ship well, likely due to familiarity. Not speaking, the head surgeon proffered what appeared to be an attachment for the sidearm providing a forearm brace and securing strap, likely to assist in firing a weapon one-handed._


_The Umbreon blinked a bit, turning around to see what this nagging feeling was. He was quite surprised to see that it was indeed a dragon, though with some sort of cloth of light proportions on his face. It was rather clear to see....nope, he was indeed blind.

Lith felt slightly guilty for getting ready to tell the dragon off, sighing softly as he looked down at the offer of an attachment for the forearm, most likely to aid for his single handed shooting method.

Pondering for a bit, the corporal nodded, seeing as he'd need all the assistance available in order to be effective with his undesired position. Thankfully, this would all be temporary until his arm was back into proper condition.

The Umbreon nodded, going over to the dragon, looking the cast over as he determined how he was going to put this on._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The Umbreon nodded, going over to the dragon, looking the cast over as he determined how he was going to put this on._


_The head surgeon folds his arms behind his back and waits_


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

*I was about to ask what the heck was going on when the creature turned so I decided not to and went back to my book.It was so boring just sitting there doing nothing it would have been hunting time back home boy was I homesick missing the hot springs and the ocean.* _I miss home why couldn’t my parents had survived_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The head surgeon folds his arms behind his back and waits_


_After about a few minutes, he managed to fit the little brace on, nodding a bit as he checked it out. It seemed to function quite well, and after testing it for a bit, he looked back to the head doctor and smiled.

The Umbreon bowed his head, then remembered he couldn't see, giving an awkward, semi-nervous smile. How should he thank him?_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _After about a few minutes, he managed to fit the little brace on, nodding a bit as he checked it out. It seemed to function quite well, and after testing it for a bit, he looked back to the head doctor and smiled.
> 
> The Umbreon bowed his head, then remembered he couldn't see, giving an awkward, semi-nervous smile. How should he thank him?_


_The surgeon had been listening, and hearing Lith cease movement, he took it as the Umbreon being done. The dragon gave a deep bow with his left hand knuckling his forehead, and walked off, walking slowly but with a confident step back to the gangplank_


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

*I waited with the cat for what felt like forever* “can we move now?” *I whispered quietly a little anxious to get out of here and to this home he spoke of* “I’m getting bored”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was about to ask what the heck was going on when the creature turned so I decided not to and went back to my book.It was so boring just sitting there doing nothing it would have been hunting time back home boy was I homesick missing the hot springs and the ocean.* _I miss home why couldn’t my parents had survived_





Universe said:


> *I waited with the cat for what felt like forever* “can we move now?” *I whispered quietly a little anxious to get out of here and to this home he spoke of* “I’m getting bored”


While tne dragon is too busy with his book, the cat has been observing the monster from afar. The heartbeats get louder and faster from it, also making the two a bit anxious. The cat just ignores the dragon's question, he's trying to keep an eye on the monster.
As the creature is investigating, the cat quickly pulls the dragon's paw and urges him to move.
The woods reek of stench of blood. The ground is full of dried, dead leaves. The winds howl in the air and screech through the trees.
What little moonlight there is, in the sky, is all blocked off in this accursed forest. Thankfully, the two have good eyesight to see where they're going.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> First things first, how does it hold up in terms of size? Going over to the edge of the ship, the fox would practice drawing and aiming the weapon, mainly just to ensure that he didn't accidentally shoot anyone, and also to test the weight and balance of the gun, in hopes he could be combat effective.


It seems a bit bigger than a usual one-handed gun, but lightweight enough to hold and shoot with one hand.



Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> After about a few minutes, he managed to fit the little brace on, nodding a bit as he checked it out. It seemed to function quite well, and after testing it for a bit, he looked back to the head doctor and smiled.


Now, to see how the recoil fare against the umbre's arm, with the brace on...


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It seems a bit bigger than a usual one-handed gun, but lightweight enough to hold and shoot with one hand.
> 
> 
> Now, to see how the recoil fare against the umbre's arm, with the brace on...


_Preparing himself, the Umbreon weighed it once more in his paw, happy to see that is was relatively lighter than he had expected, seeing that it would indeed be manageable on combat. At least he'd be able to hold his own too, which made this all the more worthwhile.

He braced himself now, knowing that he would have to test that recoil eventually. He went over to the back of the ship, away from any of the members of the crew of his family, just to ensure that nobody would get him. Slightly angling the aim from the sky a little forward, the bre squeezed the trigger, keeping his balance intact as he waited for that familiar recoil pattern to settle in._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Preparing himself, the Umbreon weighed it once more in his paw, happy to see that is was relatively lighter than he had expected, seeing that it would indeed be manageable on combat. At least he'd be able to hold his own too, which made this all the more worthwhile.
> 
> He braced himself now, knowing that he would have to test that recoil eventually. He went over to the back of the ship, away from any of the members of the crew of his family, just to ensure that nobody would get him. Slightly angling the aim from the sky a little forward, the bre squeezed the trigger, keeping his balance intact as he waited for that familiar recoil pattern to settle in._


The gun lets loose of a bullet, coated with a very thin layer of gravity energy around it except the tip, as it flies forward.
The recoil is... almost non-existent ! The umbre might feels his hand jolting backward a tiny bit, but despite the loud noise of the gun, his aim feels like it's the same even at the moment it fires.
The bullet also travels a fairly long distance compared to normal handguns, thanks to the gravity energy keeping it from being pulled down, thus retaining its speed for longer.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The gun lets loose of a bullet, coated with a very thin layer of gravity energy around it except the tip, as it flies forward.
> The recoil is... almost non-existent ! The umbre might feels his hand jolting backward a tiny bit, but despite the loud noise of the gun, his aim feels like it's the same even at the moment it fires.
> The bullet also travels a fairly long distance compared to normal handguns, thanks to the gravity energy keeping it from being pulled down, thus retaining its speed for longer.


_What shocking results! Lith looked back at the gun in amazement, then back to the far traveling round, astonished at his little test. Seems as if this handgun is more akin to that of a handheld sniper! It wasn't something he had come to expect, but he was more so pleased with the results, especially with that minimal kick.

He would take note of that very small, practically unnoticeable recoil, seeing how it would be paramount to his aim overall. Thankfully, his aim wouldn't be hindered in the slightest, making this quite reliable as well!_


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> While tne dragon is too busy with his book, the cat has been observing the monster from afar. The heartbeats get louder and faster from it, also making the two a bit anxious. The cat just ignores the dragon's question, he's trying to keep an eye on the monster.
> As the creature is investigating, the cat quickly pulls the dragon's paw and urges him to move.
> The woods reek of stench of blood. The ground is full of dried, dead leaves. The winds howl in the air and screech through the trees.
> What little moonlight there is, in the sky, is all blocked off in this accursed forest. Thankfully, the two have good eyesight to see where they're going.


*I let him lead me glad to be moving at last.* “finally” *I said to myself ecstatic to be close to my  dad I couldn’t wait to see him again*


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

“Oh man it feels good to be alive.” *I said to myself running through the woods my fear turning into joy and impatience* “woohoo” *I let out a whoop of joy*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 11, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _What shocking results! Lith looked back at the gun in amazement, then back to the far traveling round, astonished at his little test. Seems as if this handgun is more akin to that of a handheld sniper! It wasn't something he had come to expect, but he was more so pleased with the results, especially with that minimal kick.
> 
> He would take note of that very small, practically unnoticeable recoil, seeing how it would be paramount to his aim overall. Thankfully, his aim wouldn't be hindered in the slightest, making this quite reliable as well!_





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The surgeon had been listening, and hearing Lith cease movement, he took it as the Umbreon being done. The dragon gave a deep bow with his left hand knuckling his forehead, and walked off, walking slowly but with a confident step back to the gangplank_


While waiting for the crew to prepare themselves for the on-land march into this hellish landscape, the old huntress by the name of Eviscerena takes her time to scout ahead and makes the terrains known to her, thus less deadly for the others.
She vanishes into the shadow without a sound, armed with only a hunting rifle, a machete and an axe.
Despite her age, she's still one hell of a hunter herself, and the best one at climbing trees thanks to her lion half, allowing her to get the vantage points where not possible without wings.
When she returns... there's bad news written all over her face.

Eviscerena : Armed cultists and.eldritch monsters up ahead. Threat level, extremely dangerous. Do not attempt to engage in melee.

During her time with the crew, she was with the harpoon gun on the ship. Her aim helped to find where to hurt the monstrosities the most, and her strength helped to make sure their blood feed their own kind in the accursed depths down below.
But, she does not allow herself to get careless, even with the help of others.
Every hunt could be her last.
But the season, has only just begun.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> While waiting for the crew to prepare themselves for the on-land march into this hellish landscape, the old huntress by the name of Eviscerena takes her time to scout ahead and makes the terrains known to her, thus less deadly for the others.
> She vanishes into the shadow without a sound, armed with only a hunting rifle, a machete and an axe.
> Despite her age, she's still one hell of a hunter herself, and the best one at climbing trees thanks to her lion half, allowing her to get the vantage points where not possible without wings.
> When she returns... there's bad news written all over her face.
> ...


_Once the Umbreon had situated himself with his newfound handgun, he looked back to the hunter boar, nodding slowly. Such odds was something that would be of utter peril for any normal group. Thankfully, this wasn't your average band of survivors.

This was a group who's will was as unshakable as the earth itself.

Though, he would need to revise his tactics, since the area was littered with enemies. Would he be able to find relative points of key advantage? Perhaps have the ability to strike in the shadows without being seen in any way? It would require thick cover, and possibly a suppressed weapon...something he wasn't sure if this gun could do.

Nevertheless, he would do his best. After all, it wasn't just one person, it was a whole group at the ready, with the allies aboard this ship being armed to the teeth, prepared for a battle that had only reached the beginning phases. He was ready, his nerves had been calmed, and his mind steeled for what was to come.

Let the battle for survival commence once more._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I let him lead me glad to be moving at last.* “finally” *I said to myself ecstatic to be close to my  dad I couldn’t wait to see him again*





Universe said:


> “Oh man it feels good to be alive.” *I said to myself running through the woods my fear turning into joy and impatience* “woohoo” *I let out a whoop of joy*


Just a short while after the dragon letting out the whoop, the both of them suddenly hear shouting noises from a distance away.
Still that familiar, yet incoherent giberrish kind of "language" that sounds like from a drunkard.
But they would know... the cultists have heard them.
And right after that, they would hear movements and even dogs barking.
The cat doesn't say anything, only letting out a hiss and gripping tight on the spear, then quickly pulls the dragon into another bush.
He does that "shhhhh !" gesture again, making sure the dragon stays quiet while waiting for the cultists to leave.


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Just a short while after the dragon letting out the whoop, the both of them suddenly hear shouting noises from a distance away.
> Still that familiar, yet incoherent giberrish kind of "language" that sounds like from a drunkard.
> But they would know... the cultists have heard them.
> And right after that, they would hear movements and even dogs barking.
> ...


“Do these guys give up?” *I muttered  under my breath starting to get annoyed with those pesky Cultists* _They’ve got to get tired at some point. *_I thought impatiently*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eviscerena : Armed cultists and.eldritch monsters up ahead. Threat level, extremely dangerous. Do not attempt to engage in melee.
> 
> During her time with the crew, she was with the harpoon gun on the ship. Her aim helped to find where to hurt the monstrosities the most, and her strength helped to make sure their blood feed their own kind in the accursed depths down below.
> But, she does not allow herself to get careless, even with the help of others.
> ...


_The fifteen sailors of the shore party ready their gear, Thelenaeus at their head having a last discussion and issuing of orders with First Mate Jen Morey, who is staying behind to command the _Lost Coast_. The bunch making up the shore party are the most vicious of the crew. One member of the group who stands over a head taller than the rest, Yev, often called Yevchen (meaning 'Little Yev'), laughs at Evis's report and shoulders a massive 4-gauge shotgun._
"Hah, zey vill bee kryink like babies ven vee are done vis zem"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The fifteen sailors of the shore party ready their gear, Thelenaeus at their head having a last discussion and issuing of orders with First Mate Jen Morey, who is staying behind to command the _Lost Coast_. The bunch making up the shore party are the most vicious of the crew. One member of the group who stands over a head taller than the rest, Yev, often called Yevchen (meaning 'Little Yev'), laughs at Evis's report and shoulders a massive 4-gauge shotgun._
> "Hah, zey vill bee kryink like babies ven vee are done vis zem"


The aged huntress responds with a smile, but still keeps her stern voice about this, to know that this is no laughing matter.

Eviscerena : Do not underestimate them. One mistake could very well be enough to be the last you would make...

She knows well this hulking beast of a crew, known as Yev, is one of the main heavy firepower among them, but her experience throughout her hunts throughout her whole life up until now has taught her that you can never be too careful.

Eviscerena : ... But you are more than welcome to prove my concern wrong.

She chuckles at Yev's confidence, though.

(Question, what species and gender is Yev ?)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Question, what species and gender is Yev ?)


(Burmese mountain dog, male. One of the _Lost Coast_'s blacksmiths)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The aged huntress responds with a smile, but still keeps her stern voice about this, to know that this is no laughing matter.
> 
> Eviscerena : Do not underestimate them. One mistake could very well be enough to be the last you would make...
> 
> ...


_Yevchen smiles back, giving her a mock salute. A couple other sailors slap him on the back and they break into a session of joking and laughter as they finish the final checks on their carry gear_


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I suddenly felt warm* _Phew is it hot out here or is it just me? _*I thought concerned about my own health* _what is happening to me? *_I started panting quietly*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Once the Umbreon had situated himself with his newfound handgun, he looked back to the hunter boar, nodding slowly. Such odds was something that would be of utter peril for any normal group. Thankfully, this wasn't your average band of survivors.
> 
> This was a group who's will was as unshakable as the earth itself.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yevchen smiles back, giving her a mock salute. A couple other sailors slap him on the back and they break into a session of joking and laughter as they finish the final checks on their carry gear_


When all is done and sorted out, Jason takes one last check at the whole team that will go with them to the town.
He has for himself a sawed-off shotgun. That's all he needs, to teach them a lesson about law and order. He's served in the guard rank, then he retired and served in a tavern. Now, he serves the law once more, when there is none.


Spoiler: JASON















Galaxy also finishes up her notes with her handbook and comes in, too. Now, in her hands is a sword and a dagger, and on her back a claymore sword, all of matching design. She even wears a belt of claymore bombs around her waist.
There are faint electrical starlight, aurora waves and nebula clouds along the blades.
Tonight, there will be bloodshed, and it will be one of her thunderous performance.
Let there be light and action, for the bard is ready for the whole cosmos to behold.


Spoiler: Galaxy















Eviscerena holds her trusty hunting rifle and moves her hand along its length, coating with a thin layer of frost aura. One shot, one kill, one less threat on this earth and one more trophy for her display.


Spoiler: EVISCERENA














Jin has done treating the injured along with the other medics, and repairing their weapons along with other blacksmiths of the crew.
Now he gets himself ready for the march ahead.
He is quite literally the biggest, heaviest, with the biggest and heaviest firepower of them all : a custom-made M60 twice the size of the standard one, and a large SPAS-12.
And he's going to make this one hell of a grand opening to his new season of weapons in the shop, soon to come.


Spoiler: JIN























( @The_Happiest_Husky oh ya forgot, these are the pics of the team so far ; I'm pretty sure Jin is literally the biggest of them all, heh)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> When all is done and sorted out, Jason takes one last check at the whole team that will go with them to the town.
> He has for himself a sawed-off shotgun. That's all he needs, to teach them a lesson about law and order. He's served in the guard rank, then he retired and served in a tavern. Now, he serves the law once more, when there is none.
> 
> 
> ...





_Lith looked around, seeing his allies prepare themselves with quite the confidence, knowing full well this was something that they would have to do. Now that danger was among their midst, it was time to prepare, and time to finally get ready for the battle that he had braced himself for.

Even though he wasn't at his maximum, he was more than ready for a battle of such proportions. Anything revolving around this aspect would rattle anyone else, but not him. After all, his group seemed unshakable in how they were setting up. It wasn't guaranteed to be a smooth run, and this wasn't a promise of safety, but where in survival is safety assured?

He checked over his handgun once more, glancing in annoyance at his injured arm. Despite the wound, he'd work past it, since he had to do his best. He would make sure that he and his allies would do their best, and the Umbreon would ensure that he did his best to cover their blind spots. 

It would be a daunting task, possibly with the chance of not being able to make it out alive, but that's what they were here for. They came this far, no point in stopping now.

Time to get the war started, albeit the first of possibly many._


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I was starting to get scared again but I still felt warm for some reason* _why am I so warm? *_I thought to myself as I watched through the bush*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Do these guys give up?” *I muttered  under my breath starting to get annoyed with those pesky Cultists* _They’ve got to get tired at some point. *_I thought impatiently*





Universe said:


> *I suddenly felt warm* _Phew is it hot out here or is it just me? _*I thought concerned about my own health* _what is happening to me? *_I started panting quietly*





Universe said:


> *I was starting to get scared again but I still felt warm for some reason* _why am I so warm? *_I thought to myself as I watched through the bush*


The cat is too busy to keep an eye out for the cultists looking for them, to notice what the dragon is dealing with right now. The cat only hopes the dragon can take care of himself and not accidentally give away their location again.
Until...
The sounds of the cultists searching the area are slowly drowned out by the sounds of a beating heart. It's almost as if they're hearing a beating heart right in the open.
Almost the same freakish sounds as when that brain-like monstrosity gets near them.
Through the leaves, they could see a white light, getting brighter and brighter with every second... and the beating heart, louder and louder.
The cat gulps and grips his spear tight, his breathing a lot slower as he tries to stay alert and waits for it to get near enough.
As soon as something peaks out over the bush, it's going to meet the tip of his spear, through and through.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat is too busy to keep an eye out for the cultists looking for them, to notice what the dragon is dealing with right now. The cat only hopes the dragon can take care of himself and not accidentally give away their location again.
> Until...
> The sounds of the cultists searching the area are slowly drowned out by the sounds of a beating heart. It's almost as if they're hearing a beating heart right in the open.
> Almost the same freakish sounds as when that brain-like monstrosity gets near them.
> ...


*I suddenly blasted the monster with fire from my hands* “cool!” *I said confused* “now I wish I knew how I did that!” *I said to myself not sure how I did it*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I suddenly blasted the monster with fire from my hands* “cool!” *I said confused* “now I wish I knew how I did that!” *I said to myself not sure how I did it*


Unfortunately for Universe, the blast didn't hit the monster, as it was nowhere near them.
But the bush catches fire and quickly starts burning.
Just as the cat quickly gets back to avoid the fire, there is a low rumble from afar, followed by the monstrosity coming at them.
Now, in full view, its "head" really is a brain, but as big as a wrecking ball. In the front is a massive vertical mouth, with multiple rows of sharp teeth inside... and multiple eyeballs in between those rows of teeth.
Its tendrils are pure light rays, but bent and distorted by gravity energy ; at the tip of them are white, stone-like shards.
The cat could feel his fur standing on end at the monster and quickly closes his eyes, then covers the dragon's eyes as well. He pulls the dragon's hand as hard as possible, trying to get the dragon to run away from the monster.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Unfortunately for Universe, the blast didn't hit the monster, as it was nowhere near them.
> But the bush catches fire and quickly starts burning.
> Just as the cat quickly gets back to avoid the fire, there is a low rumble from afar, followed by the monstrosity coming at them.
> Now, in full view, its "head" really is a brain, but as big as a wrecking ball. In the front is a massive vertical mouth, with multiple rows of sharp teeth inside... and multiple eyeballs in between those rows of teeth.
> ...


“Ok bad idea” *I said running from the monster* “WHY DID I THINK THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _It would be a daunting task, possibly with the chance of not being able to make it out alive, but that's what they were here for. They came this far, no point in stopping now.
> 
> Time to get the war started, albeit the first of possibly many._


_The fourteen sailors of the shore party stand ready behind their captain. While carrying inferior weapons, many decades or more out of date, the crewmen know each other well and are practiced in acting as one, as well as carry an assortment of magic items collected during their travels and battles. 
Thelenaeus shoulders his shovel and salutes his First Mate aboard the Lost Coast, who now is wearing his battered tricorne and seems to have a better leash on her rage than usual, as she salutes back and manages a small smile. 
At the last minutes before the gangplank is pulled in, a wolfdog with long cinnamon fur hurries her way off the ship onto the docks. Named Morag Atkinson, she is dressed in an ankle length green dress, slit up the sides to the hip revealing brown trousers and augmented with various belts carrying gear, pouches, and a couple musical instruments. One of the few other passengers aboard the Lost Coast, she seems to have changed her mind about traveling with the ship to the next port. She goes straight to the captain, and asks to join them, to which he agrees. _
_Jin and his party don't trust her much, though Thelenaeus and his First Mate seemed fine with her._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok bad idea” *I said running from the monster* “WHY DID I THINK THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA”


The dragon could just slightly feel something sharp poking at the tip of his tail, right before he gets pulled away by the cat.
The cat may have quite a thin body build, but his adrenaline helps him to get the heavy dragon away as fast as possible, before the monster could get any closer.
But, as the two make a run for it, they hear what sounds like a roar from behind... a roar that sounds like that of a dinosaur, mixed with hundreds of skeletons cracking and breaking into pieces.
They could feel something prickly on the ground, as if they're stepping on jagged stones, and it's definitely painful...
The cat looks down and lets out a yelp at what he sees : there are white stalagmite-like stone shards, rising up from the ground.



Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Time to get the war started, albeit the first of possibly many.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Jin and his party don't trust her much, though Thelenaeus and his First Mate seemed fine with her.


Although they have their suspicion at this individual named Morag, they keep it to themselves for now. At the very least, at the end of all things considered, the benefit of the doubt is still better than full distrust, especially in hard times like this.
Best to at least leave each other alone, than expecting to get a back-stab.
They hope that the crew also think that way and won't actually try anything funny.
But, as Morag gets on the dock and joins them...
Lith @Lithaliusolavetivosavius and everyone else, including the crew @The_Happiest_Husky could hear a faint roar from a distance, deep in the woods in their view.
Whatever that roar is, it's certainly not of any normal animal...
At a time like this, "normal" is something rare. Even "lucky", if for a person or a creature.
Eviscerena steps up with her rifle, her ears perking up.

Evis : ... Brain Leech.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon could just slightly feel something sharp poking at the tip of his tail, right before he gets pulled away by the cat.
> The cat may have quite a thin body build, but his adrenaline helps him to get the heavy dragon away as fast as possible, before the monster could get any closer.
> But, as the two make a run for it, they hear what sounds like a roar from behind... a roar that sounds like that of a dinosaur, mixed with hundreds of skeletons cracking and breaking into pieces.
> They could feel something prickly on the ground, as if they're stepping on jagged stones, and it's definitely painful...
> ...


_The Umbreon's ears raise fully at what she said, concerned on whatever such a creature could be. A brain leech? Just what on Earth could produce such an awful monstrosity? Given this current moment, and everything that was happening, it wouldn't be too far out of the picture.

Still, that roar was unearthly...it made the very fur on the bre's neck raise to such a hideous cry. What kind of foul creature could generate such an awful noise? Most importantly....how dangerous was it?

It was too late to weigh out the dangers though, since they were already nearing the area of conflict. Clutching onto his handgun, Lith steeled his shaky nerves, always being ready for a fight, no matter the cost.

Safe to say...he wasn't ready for what nightmares he would battle against._


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon could just slightly feel something sharp poking at the tip of his tail, right before he gets pulled away by the cat.
> The cat may have quite a thin body build, but his adrenaline helps him to get the heavy dragon away as fast as possible, before the monster could get any closer.
> But, as the two make a run for it, they hear what sounds like a roar from behind... a roar that sounds like that of a dinosaur, mixed with hundreds of skeletons cracking and breaking into pieces.
> They could feel something prickly on the ground, as if they're stepping on jagged stones, and it's definitely painful...
> ...


“WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE?” *I yelped in a panic having an adrenaline spike* “WHY DID I EVEN COME TO THE EARTH’S CRUST TO BEGIN WITH?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“I WANT TO GO HOME!” *I then started to cry as I was still pretty much a hatchling* “I WANT MY DADDY!!!!” *I wailed terrified because I didn’t know what was going on*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE?” *I yelped in a panic having an adrenaline spike* “WHY DID I EVEN COME TO THE EARTH’S CRUST TO BEGIN WITH?”





Universe said:


> “I WANT TO GO HOME!” *I then started to cry as I was still pretty much a hatchling* “I WANT MY DADDY!!!!” *I wailed terrified because I didn’t know what was going on*


They could feel the jagged stones on the ground cutting their feet as they try to run for their lives away from the monstrosity that looks like it wants to swallow and devour them whole in ways no-one dares even imagine. Nothing lethal... yet. But certainly frightening through the core and down the spine.
Halfway through their attempt to escape, the cat suddenly remembers something and quickly pulls the dragon to go a different direction.
From a far distance up ahead, there is a watch tower, seemingly empty. The cat tries to get the dragon's attention by smacking on his wings, while pointing at the top of the watch tower.

Miuko : Lên kia !
< Up there ! >


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Evis : ... Brain Leech.


_Thelenaeus smirks. _"Looovely welcomin' party fer us. What be our plan of action, kips?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Safe to say...he wasn't ready for what nightmares he would battle against.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus smirks. _"Looovely welcomin' party fer us. What be our plan of action, kips?"


The minotaur takes a look at everyone present and ready to head on into the woods.

Jason : ... Kill all sons of bitches.

He loads his shotgun.

Jason : That's my final, official, instruction.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The minotaur takes a look at everyone present and ready to head on into the woods.
> 
> Jason : ... Kill all sons of bitches.
> 
> ...


_Lith nodded, knowing this was the signal of war. The calm before the storm. The rest before the action. This was the call to arms that had been given, the declaration of prime slaughter of all those who might be willing to put their safety at risk. There was no more caution, safety's off for this one. Whatever restraint he had shown before quickly melted away, replaced with a confident rush of adrenaline that surged through him like a fire. No more fear is allowed anymore, no more room for doubt. It was time to strike down the wicked.

Into the storm they go._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason : That's my final, official, instruction.


_Thelenaeus turns and calls for his shore party to make ready weapons, and a chorus of clicks and racks follows. He turns back to Jason. _"_Lost Coast _shall support us fer as long as we be in sight, then good Jen will take her to safer port."

(what's the terrain like, btw?)


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> They could feel the jagged stones on the ground cutting their feet as they try to run for their lives away from the monstrosity that looks like it wants to swallow and devour them whole in ways no-one dares even imagine. Nothing lethal... yet. But certainly frightening through the core and down the spine.
> Halfway through their attempt to escape, the cat suddenly remembers something and quickly pulls the dragon to go a different direction.
> From a far distance up ahead, there is a watch tower, seemingly empty. The cat tries to get the dragon's attention by smacking on his wings, while pointing at the top of the watch tower.
> 
> ...


*I fly up with the cat and land on the watchtower still crying* “I-I want my daddy!” *I was shaking in fear and needed a hug*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

(Something I just thought I might share, I designed the _Lost Coast_ and her crew, the whole theme for them, while listening to this. Very good music  )


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

*my throat burns again* “NOW MY THROAT BURNS!” *I wailed in pain*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“DADDYYYYYY” *I yelled in desperation and suddenly the beam of fire that came out of my mouth earlier came out as bright as the sun but much hotter*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> ...beam of fire...bright as the sun but much hotter


(Have you read the Wheel of Time? please tell me you have  this is pretty much a line out of one of the books when they're first describing balefire)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Into the storm they go.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus turns and calls for his shore party to make ready weapons, and a chorus of clicks and racks follows. He turns back to Jason. _"_Lost Coast _shall support us fer as long as we be in sight, then good Jen will take her to safer port."
> 
> (what's the terrain like, btw?)


Before them is a dead forest void of any signs of life. Like a forest straight from the underworld, if such image even exists.
The trees have long dried to death due to lack of water, their branches now not unlike deformed skeletal hands. Tangled together, almost twisted into each other like roots, they still block off what faint moonlight and starlight there could be, behind the clouds of smokes up above. The entire area is sunken into darkness.
The bushes are unusually large, the rotten leaves and dead animal corpses inside them giving off a stench of nothing but filth and decay.

Jin : ... We could proceed with full lights on to see the path in this area, but at the risk of leaving ourselves easily detectable. Or we follow with the shadow to avoid whatever threats may lurk in here, at the cost of getting lost easier, and worse, even losing our members if something stalks and picks us off one by one. What's your call, people ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Something I just thought I might share, I designed the _Lost Coast_ and her crew, the whole theme for them, while listening to this. Very good music  )


(I designed the weapons and the hero forge models cuz I am at heart with the forge, hehe)


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Have you read the Wheel of Time? please tell me you have, this is pretty much a line out of one of the books when they're describing balefire)


(That title sounds familiar)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I fly up with the cat and land on the watchtower still crying* “I-I want my daddy!” *I was shaking in fear and needed a hug*





Universe said:


> *my throat burns again* “NOW MY THROAT BURNS!” *I wailed in pain*





Universe said:


> “DADDYYYYYY” *I yelled in desperation and suddenly the beam of fire that came out of my mouth earlier came out as bright as the sun but much hotter*


The cat catches on the dragon's back as they fly up into the watch tower.
Still feeling his heart racing after that dreaded escape, but his mind still in a panic and not even half sure if they're safe yet, he tries his best to calm the dragon down. He knows the dragon is calling for dad, and he assumes he means Jin, but that's all he knows, which doesn't exactly help much, due to the language barrier.
All the cat sees, is that the dragon, despite his size, seems to be a (pretty damn big) baby dragon.
Just when he's already in a panic at the crying dragon as well, the beam of fire (thankfully not actually that bright or hot) blasting out so suddenly catches the cat off guard, making him let out a loud "MEOW !!!" as he literally jumps up and holds on the ceiling, his fur all stands on end, until the fire is out.
Thankfully the watch tower doesn't catch the fire.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Before them is a dead forest void of any signs of life. Like a forest straight from the underworld, if such image even exists.
> The trees have long dried to death due to lack of water, their branches now not unlike deformed skeletal hands. Tangled together, almost twisted into each other like roots, they still block off what faint moonlight and starlight there could be, behind the clouds of smokes up above. The entire area is sunken into darkness.
> The bushes are unusually large, the rotten leaves and dead animal corpses inside them giving off a stench of nothing but filth and decay.
> 
> Jin : ... We could proceed with full lights on to see the path in this area, but at the risk of leaving ourselves easily detectable. Or we follow with the shadow to avoid whatever threats may lurk in here, at the cost of getting lost easier, and worse, even losing our members if something stalks and picks us off one by one. What's your call, people ?


_Thelenaeus thinks for a moment. _"I'd have us keep lanterns out, but Lith, yeh've got more tactical experience on land than I, so I defer to yer judgement"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Before them is a dead forest void of any signs of life. Like a forest straight from the underworld, if such image even exists.
> The trees have long dried to death due to lack of water, their branches now not unlike deformed skeletal hands. Tangled together, almost twisted into each other like roots, they still block off what faint moonlight and starlight there could be, behind the clouds of smokes up above. The entire area is sunken into darkness.
> The bushes are unusually large, the rotten leaves and dead animal corpses inside them giving off a stench of nothing but filth and decay.
> 
> ...


_The Umbreon looked around, shuddering a bit at the sight of such a dead forest, completely void of anything lively as it used to be. It used to be beaming with life, coming into fruition with various different elements, though unfortunately, such sights were gone now. All he had left was just the gnarled husk of what was, no more.

He made a gesture, pressing his finger to his maw, preferring to go the silent route more than anything. He made a sneaking gesture with his paw, mainly to show he wanted to exploit the elements of stealth, use the shadows to their advantage as to prevent any sort of detection.

Strike from the shadows, remain unseen...the perfect cover._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus thinks for a moment. _"I'd have us keep lanterns out, but Lith, yeh've got more tactical experience on land than I, so I defer to yer judgement"





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The Umbreon looked around, shuddering a bit at the sight of such a dead forest, completely void of anything lively as it used to be. It used to be beaming with life, coming into fruition with various different elements, though unfortunately, such sights were gone now. All he had left was just the gnarled husk of what was, no more.
> 
> He made a gesture, pressing his finger to his maw, preferring to go the silent route more than anything. He made a sneaking gesture with his paw, mainly to show he wanted to exploit the elements of stealth, use the shadows to their advantage as to prevent any sort of detection.
> 
> Strike from the shadows, remain unseen...the perfect cover._


It appears that they still have yet to come to an agreement on how to approach this hellhole of a forest yet.
Until Jason makes a suggestion.

Jason : We split up. One group stays on the main path, keeps the light up so as not to get lost. The other, sticks to the shadow and keeps an eye out for threats, while following the main-path group from a distance.

Then, the beast herself, Galaxy, adds in.
Her voice is a stark contrast of her ferocious appearance.

Galaxy : I can keep a telepathy link to everyone so you can co-ordinate without having to shout. My dad has 3rd-person view to see the surrounding and make sure nothing gets to our blind side. How's that ?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It appears that they still have yet to come to an agreement on how to approach this hellhole of a forest yet.
> Until Jason makes a suggestion.
> 
> Jason : We split up. One group stays on the main path, keeps the light up so as not to get lost. The other, sticks to the shadow and keeps an eye out for threats, while following the main-path group from a distance.
> ...


_It was a solid game plan, with one group keeping on the main path, and the others going and sneaking about in the shroud of darkness, scanning for threats. It was a good blend of tactics, and it would ensure a resounding result if they were to proceed with the overall idea. Of course, he would vouch to be part of the group that sticks to the shadows, seeing as he performed best in such territory.

Overall, he agreed with the idea completely, and gave a nod of agreement, along with a thumbs up, seeing it as a solid plan for the most part. It worked out well too, since he wouldn't be ideal for up close combat, so sticking to the shadows would ensure he could score critical hits on any foe, one the weak points are mapped.

Also, scouting for danger was a good one too, since a keen eye and a sharp ear could detect many things. Wit these two elements mixing in with one another, it was bound to assure a solid tactic, as to cover the weak points of the strong, all while dealing their own forms of damage. Or simply, to alert others of incoming danger, giving the powerhouses room to work with the warning in advance._


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat catches on the dragon's back as they fly up into the watch tower.
> Still feeling his heart racing after that dreaded escape, but his mind still in a panic and not even half sure if they're safe yet, he tries his best to calm the dragon down. He knows the dragon is calling for dad, and he assumes he means Jin, but that's all he knows, which doesn't exactly help much, due to the language barrier.
> All the cat sees, is that the dragon, despite his size, seems to be a (pretty damn big) baby dragon.
> Just when he's already in a panic at the crying dragon as well, the beam of fire (thankfully not actually that bright or hot) blasting out so suddenly catches the cat off guard, making him let out a loud "MEOW !!!" as he literally jumps up and holds on the ceiling, his fur all stands on end, until the fire is out.
> Thankfully the watch tower doesn't catch the fire.


*I was curled up crying in terror* “d-d-daddyyyyyy” *I was shaking badly my tears were actually green diamonds*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It appears that they still have yet to come to an agreement on how to approach this hellhole of a forest yet.
> Until Jason makes a suggestion.
> 
> Jason : We split up. One group stays on the main path, keeps the light up so as not to get lost. The other, sticks to the shadow and keeps an eye out for threats, while following the main-path group from a distance.
> ...


_Thelenaeus nods _"Aye, good plan."


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

*I didn’t know what the monsters wanted I just wanted to go home* “AHHHH AHHH AHHHHHH!!!!!” *I screamed in terror*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

(took a spin at Hero Forge, here's Thelenaeus. None of the prosthetics they had were like his tho, so I just left this with an amputated arm)


Spoiler









(Also, here's Morag from the ref I have of her (she's my other fursona besides Natani, who's my pfp))


Spoiler


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was curled up crying in terror* “d-d-daddyyyyyy” *I was shaking badly my tears were actually green diamonds*





Universe said:


> *I didn’t know what the monsters wanted I just wanted to go home* “AHHHH AHHH AHHHHHH!!!!!” *I screamed in terror*


The cat, in fear of the dragon giving away their hiding spot, and frustrated at the dragon's behavior, just lets out a hiss then slaps him across the face. Both to get his attention, and to make him stop.
Then the cat grabs his phone and types in something, extremely quick, and shows it to the dragon.
It's Google Translate, and it seems to be what the cat wants to say, but can't due to language barrier.

_"Anh im ngay cái mồm hộ tôi cái ! Đừng có mít ướt như thằng mới lên ba như vậy có được không !? Lúc nào cũng cứ luôn mồm gọi bố ơi bố ơi, anh không nhắc đến bố khoảng năm giây thì anh chết à !? Im cái mồm đi không con quái vật kia tìm được thì chết cả hai, lúc đấy thì anh khỏi phải gọi bố nữa, nghe chưa !?"

"You shut your mouth for me right now!  Don't be so bitter like a three-year-old, okay!? Always keep calling daddy daddy, you don't mention dad for about five seconds then you die!?  Shut up or the other monster will die if you find them, then you won't have to call dad anymore, do you hear!?"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 13, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Overall, he agreed with the idea completely, and gave a nod of agreement, along with a thumbs up, seeing it as a solid plan for the most part.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus nods _"Aye, good plan."


Jason : Alright, we split up then. Thel, Jin, Galaxy... uh, Yev, right ? And me. We'll stick to the main path and keep the lights up. Eviscerena and Lith, stay in the shadow. Everyone else, take your pick, and we'll head off. Come on folks, it's almost midnight already.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason : Alright, we split up then. Thel, Jin, Galaxy... uh, Yev, right ? And me. We'll stick to the main path and keep the lights up. Eviscerena and Lith, stay in the shadow. Everyone else, take your pick, and we'll head off. Come on folks, it's almost midnight already.


_Thelenaeus salutes Jason, and he takes Yev and 8 other sailors to take the main path. The remaining five sailors, the best of the shore party at sneaking, join the off-trail group along with Morag. The main path crewmen light a set of electric lanterns and a couple oil lanterns, and Yev concentrates for a moment and summons a flame above his palm that puts out a little more light than one of the oil lanterns_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason : Alright, we split up then. Thel, Jin, Galaxy... uh, Yev, right ? And me. We'll stick to the main path and keep the lights up. Eviscerena and Lith, stay in the shadow. Everyone else, take your pick, and we'll head off. Come on folks, it's almost midnight already.


_The Umbreon nodded, knowing his goals now. He went on over to an area he considered of relative advantage, nodding his approval as he still maintained a good sight line of the group, all while being perfectly shroud in darkness.

It helped that his fur really sold the stealth aspect, as if his rings didn't glow as bright, he'd be completely hidden. He crouched down, getting his handgun ready, keeping those words of avoiding melee in mind as he moved along silently, keeping an eye and an ear out for any threats in the nearby vicinity. 

The hunt was on, though nobody here was the prey._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus salutes Jason, and he takes Yev and 8 other sailors to take the main path. The remaining five sailors, the best of the shore party at sneaking, join the off-trail group along with Morag. The main path crewmen light a set of electric lanterns and a couple oil lanterns, and Yev concentrates for a moment and summons a flame above his palm that puts out a little more light than one of the oil lanterns_


Jin and Galaxy also add to the light source of the team with their own powers. Jin creates above his palm a large orb combined of the sunlight, moonlight and starlight, but the brightness just as equal as the electric lanterns.
Galaxy conjures a wave of nebula clouds and aurora waves that "connect" the light from the lanterns, Yev's flame and her dad's light orb. The light sources are a bit less bright, but now spread out to around everyone.
With all that is set, they start heading into the forest, following the twisted path that is only vaguely visible, with the poisonous earth now encroaching in from the corrupted forest around them. Corruption has soaked the soil, sapping all good life from these groves.
But, at the very least, the light offers a feeling of safety. If there is any threat coming their way, they can see it coming.
Better than getting stressed out at anticipating the incoming threat, and then still getting jumped when least expecting it.
Jin stays at the back line with Yev due to their hulking body build, and to provide support and keep watch of anything that dares to stalk them. Galaxy is at the middle to maintain the light ray throughout the formation. Jason and Thel take the lead in the front.



Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The Umbreon nodded, knowing his goals now. He went on over to an area he considered of relative advantage, nodding his approval as he still maintained a good sight line of the group, all while being perfectly shroud in darkness.
> 
> It helped that his fur really sold the stealth aspect, as if his rings didn't glow as bright, he'd be completely hidden. He crouched down, getting his handgun ready, keeping those words of avoiding melee in mind as he moved along silently, keeping an eye and an ear out for any threats in the nearby vicinity.
> 
> The hunt was on, though nobody here was the prey._


The lioness' fur coat is quite bright when it comes to stealth, but she relies on hiding out of sight, rather than blending in with the environment to do her job.
She quickly moves in and gets into the shadow, along with Lith and other crew members.

Eviscerena : When it comes to stealth, nothing's better than physical, frost and venom/poison. No light, no heat, no noise. If you have any of those, get 'em ready.

She then glances at Lith, keeping her voice down to a whisper... but she clearly has some issue she wants to address, now that she's got him here. She tries not to get too aggressive, but at this age it's

Eviscerena : And, I know you're the silent type, but communication is key in this, kid. So do me a favor and speak up. I know you're not mute. Not many people here get what you mean through your gestures, and second guesses can lead to nothing but disasters. And I don't have to remind you how awkward it was when you tried to do gestures to a blind dragon. What were you thinking ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat, in fear of the dragon giving away their hiding spot, and frustrated at the dragon's behavior, just lets out a hiss then slaps him across the face. Both to get his attention, and to make him stop.
> Then the cat grabs his phone and types in something, extremely quick, and shows it to the dragon.
> It's Google Translate, and it seems to be what the cat wants to say, but can't due to language barrier.
> 
> ...


*I whimpered then nodded* “I’m scared” *I curled up in a ball* “I just want to go home”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin and Galaxy also add to the light source of the team with their own powers. Jin creates above his palm a large orb combined of the sunlight, moonlight and starlight, but the brightness just as equal as the electric lanterns.
> Galaxy conjures a wave of nebula clouds and aurora waves that "connect" the light from the lanterns, Yev's flame and her dad's light orb. The light sources are a bit less bright, but now spread out to around everyone.
> With all that is set, they start heading into the forest, following the twisted path that is only vaguely visible, with the poisonous earth now encroaching in from the corrupted forest around them. Corruption has soaked the soil, sapping all good life from these groves.
> But, at the very least, the light offers a feeling of safety. If there is any threat coming their way, they can see it coming.
> ...


_Once they were secure in the shadows, the Umbreon got himself set, making sure he had a good grip on his weapon, keeping an eye out on the terrain ahead, despite visibility not exactly being pristine. His ears perked a bit when he saw Evis make her attempt to address the issues she had with his silent demeanor, listening to her concerns fully.

When she was done, he nodded, his ears lowering just a bit in guilt when it came to the blind dragon incident. In truth, he had no clue the dragon was blind, and only found that out when he actually got a better look at him. Still though, she was right. He would need to speak at some point, eventually.

Giving a nod of understanding, Lith agreed with what she was saying wordless in his agreement. He was simply....biding his time. It was more so a slight internal issue with speaking, not really an issue with the group. That, and it was safe to say the corporal had some...trust issues when i came to other members of the group, for obvious reasons. He was used to his tight knit group of soldiers, but it would be too late to find them now.

He would have to speak at some point, but the time was not yet right. Just a little longer..._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 14, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Once they were secure in the shadows, the Umbreon got himself set, making sure he had a good grip on his weapon, keeping an eye out on the terrain ahead, despite visibility not exactly being pristine. His ears perked a bit when he saw Evis make her attempt to address the issues she had with his silent demeanor, listening to her concerns fully.
> 
> When she was done, he nodded, his ears lowering just a bit in guilt when it came to the blind dragon incident. In truth, he had no clue the dragon was blind, and only found that out when he actually got a better look at him. Still though, she was right. He would need to speak at some point, eventually.
> 
> ...


_Morag steps deftly through the forest at the back of the off-path group, avoiding any thorns or branches that might catch on her dress. Ever since entering the forest, she's had a worried expression, and has been gently touching trees and bushes with almost a caress as she passes them_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag steps deftly through the forest at the back of the off-path group, avoiding any thorns or branches that might catch on her dress. Ever since entering the forest, she's had a worried expression, and has been gently touching trees and bushes with almost a caress as she passes them_


_He caught a bit of notice of Morag as she moved through the path, taking note of how she seemed to feel sorry for the desecrated wilderness. It was a sad sight to see for sure, and it wasn't the most ideal picture for those who actually enjoyed nature.

He would make good note of this, and hopefully, manage to do something, albeit minor, to at least relieve that pain of witnessing the destroyed trees, and dry bushes._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 14, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Once they were secure in the shadows, the Umbreon got himself set, making sure he had a good grip on his weapon, keeping an eye out on the terrain ahead, despite visibility not exactly being pristine. His ears perked a bit when he saw Evis make her attempt to address the issues she had with his silent demeanor, listening to her concerns fully.
> 
> When she was done, he nodded, his ears lowering just a bit in guilt when it came to the blind dragon incident. In truth, he had no clue the dragon was blind, and only found that out when he actually got a better look at him. Still though, she was right. He would need to speak at some point, eventually.
> 
> ...


However, for her... there's no time. And she has no patience either.
When she sees the nod, she just grunts.

Eviscerena : _You're making this hard for us. And I won't tolerate it if our situation gets compromised just because you refuse to open your mouth. Believe me when I tell you, you were not adopted by Jin just for keeping your mouth shut._

Then she just leaves and heads on.
She may not be as hot-headed as the old man Jason... but she has that same no-nonsense attitude when it comes to life and death scenarios like this.
And she's made herself perfectly clear, whether Lith likes it or not.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag steps deftly through the forest at the back of the off-path group, avoiding any thorns or branches that might catch on her dress. Ever since entering the forest, she's had a worried expression, and has been gently touching trees and bushes with almost a caress as she passes them_





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _He caught a bit of notice of Morag as she moved through the path, taking note of how she seemed to feel sorry for the desecrated wilderness. It was a sad sight to see for sure, and it wasn't the most ideal picture for those who actually enjoyed nature.
> 
> He would make good note of this, and hopefully, manage to do something, albeit minor, to at least relieve that pain of witnessing the destroyed trees, and dry bushes._


As she heads forward, taking the lead of the scout group through the shadows, she catches a glance of Morag trying her best not to get her dress ruined.
The aged lioness wonders how Morag would survive this hellhole of a forest if she worries about her dress that much, with every step.
But at observing her touching on the trees and bushes, the lioness gets a different impression that she's just someone that cares for nature, which makes this scene even more heart-breaking to witness, when it's no less than an abandoned, now defiled graveyard for trees and plants.
But she doesn't see it like Morag does. She's a predator, a huntress, and she's now responsible for taking the lead of this group through the darkness, to ensure everyone's safety.
The group in on the main path has the advantage of firepower in the offense, but it falls upon these ones in the shadow to pick off and eliminate all possible threats first, before they could even happen. And until they all reach the town safely... she won't mind ripping someone's dress apart if it means less nuisance in this ordeal.
But for now, she only tries to make sure everyone's on the move, and no-one is left behind.
Even Lith.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> However, for her... there's no time. And she has no patience either.
> When she sees the nod, she just grunts.
> 
> Eviscerena : _You're making this hard for us. And I won't tolerate it if our situation gets compromised just because you refuse to open your mouth. Believe me when I tell you, you were not adopted by Jin just for keeping your mouth shut._
> ...


_He knew she was right. He of all people should know communication holds a life or death balance in the end of all things. His negligence to speak might cost the very allies he promised to protect their lives, all because he wanted to remain silent, keep his upper hand in play.

Though when she put it like that....there was virtually no more reason to stay quiet. She was right after all. If he didn't speak, and tried to frantically sign when an enemy was coming, it would prove worthless! he'd be putting everyone at risk more than anything, so there was no need.

Should danger ever be present, he would indeed speak, for there was no other alternative. He had no choice after something like that, and it wouldn't just be shooting alone that could make up for his silence. Sharp of an eye he may have, but it pales if there's no communication.

He crept along in thought, still pondering this over._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 14, 2022)

_Both on and off the path, the sailors march on. Many look at least a bit uncomfortable at the state of the forest, being used to both the fresh, openness of the sea as well as the lush vegetation of the many islands. Despite still only being a short distance from the shore, whatever evil has cursed this forest blocks the salty offshore breeze from following them into the forest_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I whimpered then nodded* “I’m scared” *I curled up in a ball* “I just want to go home”


The cat takes a deep breath, then goes to lock the door shut.
But they start to hear that faint heart-beating noise again. Those same, freakish beating noises from outside.
The cat keeps the dragon at the far end of the opposite side of the room, then readies his spear, as he focuses all his remaining power into the tip.
Water starts to surround the spear tip and compress down enough to cut through metals. Then, there is wind and lightning sparks coming in as well, electrifying the water and increasing its sharpness, overall increasing its damage potential.
If the monstrosity is indeed trying to climb up... he got one shot to hopefully take it down.
But then he hears the cultists from below, followed by the watch-tower shaking.
He takes a deep breath and slows down his breathing, his gaze staying affixed at the door.
Let them come in.
Let there be bloodshed.


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

_“I’m sorry I just lost my mother and father today”_ *I said telepathically to the cat* “_I didn’t know that the earth’s crust had gotten this bad.”_


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I growled a low growl in the back of my throat* “leave us alone or I’ll cook you all alive” *I had no idea how I was going to do that as I had no idea how to do it*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 14, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> He crept along in thought, still pondering this over.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Both on and off the path, the sailors march on. Many look at least a bit uncomfortable at the state of the forest, being used to both the fresh, openness of the sea as well as the lush vegetation of the many islands. Despite still only being a short distance from the shore, whatever evil has cursed this forest blocks the salty offshore breeze from following them into the forest_


While the crew feels slightly unsettled at the sight of the forest... Jin, Jason, Eviscerena and Galaxy are a tad bit more confident, shown in their strides.
The vast ocean gave them the fear of the unknown, the thought of a massive horror lurking right beneath them in the sunless depths down below gave them chills.
Only made worse by that they only had the ship to be around.
Now, on land. The terrain has been deformed, the soil corrupted, the very core tainted by this eldritch nightmare fuel... but at least they see it right here, right there, before their very eyes.
Just like the crew helping them get through the dangerous sea... now they help the crew get through this forest.

*As the main-path group continues on, someone might see something on the side of the road. Remains of a beast, perhaps ?
As for the off-path group following them, someone might notice movements in the dark, and hear wet slippery noises...*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> While the crew feels slightly unsettled at the sight of the forest... Jin, Jason, Eviscerena and Galaxy are a tad bit more confident, shown in their strides.
> The vast ocean gave them the fear of the unknown, the thought of a massive horror lurking right beneath them in the sunless depths down below gave them chills.
> Only made worse by that they only had the ship to be around.
> Now, on land. The terrain has been deformed, the soil corrupted, the very core tainted by this eldritch nightmare fuel... but at least they see it right here, right there, before their very eyes.
> ...


_The Umbreon sneaked along the darkness, keeping his glow to a low dull hue as he crept along the bushes, swiftly and silently making steady progress as they went about the path. As they went about, his ears caught onto something, judging from the frantic stiffness that soon took place.

He picked up some sort of sound....wet, possibly slippery noises. Last he recalled, there were no wildlife here to report...nor any other signs of life other than the crew, and his adoptive family.

It didn't feel right, as if there was a disturbance in the area that hung over the bre's head like a faint mist of doom. Whatever that sound could be....it wasn't a good sign. Yet, he couldn't report anything yet...he couldn't get his team all riled up from a simple hunch.

But at the same time, it's best to be safe than sorry. Who knows what that might be?

At long last, he finally spoke, his tone light, seemingly akin to that of a youth's voice.

The now feline shed his little disguise, his silver eye glowing faintly as he looked about, wondering what exactly he had heard that worried him so much. It was best to let the group know now...._

"Heads up...something doesn't sound right over here...," Lith said the his colleagues, loud enough for them to hear, yet quiet enough to still maintain a stealth approach. His gaze fixated directly in front of him, keeping a sharp look out for anything out of the ordinary, his ears focused to pick up any sound it might get.


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I could smell something burning* “who’s cooking barbecue?” *I asked not knowing that my hands were really on fire* “I don’t know how to control my powers”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> _“I’m sorry I just lost my mother and father today”_ *I said telepathically to the cat* “_I didn’t know that the earth’s crust had gotten this bad.”_


The cat is too focused in anticipating the enemies' break-and-enter into the room, he doesn't even hear the dragon. The noises from outside just pretty much droown out what he could've heard from the dragon.



Universe said:


> *I growled a low growl in the back of my throat* “leave us alone or I’ll cook you all alive” *I had no idea how I was going to do that as I had no idea how to do it*





Universe said:


> *I could smell something burning* “who’s cooking barbecue?” *I asked not knowing that my hands were really on fire* “I don’t know how to control my powers”


Soon enough, there is banging on the door, and the window. The sounds of metal clashing at one another.
The cat holds the spear with one hand in a ready-to-lunge position, and raises his other hand up for the dragon to see.

Miuko : One... two...


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat is too focused in anticipating the enemies' break-and-enter into the room, he doesn't even hear the dragon. The noises from outside just pretty much droown out what he could've heard from the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I suddenly pictured fire in my head and I summoned a plasma ball like the Sun* “that’s new never knew I could do that sweet” *It wasn’t very big in fact it was the size of a basketball* “what is happening to me?”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> *As the main-path group continues on, someone might see something on the side of the road. Remains of a beast, perhaps ?.*


_Thelenaeus, at point of the group, spots a carcass at the side of the path. Horribly mangled, nothing is clear about what it was except that it was killed brutally, and recently_
"Keep yer wits 'bout you, lads. A creature may be about, look tah port as yah make yahr way. Carcass, there."

_One of the crewmen further back speaks up upon seeing it. _"We got a killer to watch outs for. That body gots too much meats on it, it sas killed for sports, not for foods"


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I waited for the monster to break in* “bring it on you monstrous freak” *I muttered under my breath*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 14, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> "Heads up...something doesn't sound right over here...," Lith said the his colleagues, loud enough for them to hear, yet quiet enough to still maintain a stealth approach.


Eviscerena perks her ears up when she hears the slippery, wet noises too, as well as Lith's warning.
She frowns in disgust, as she readies her gun and narrows her eyes.

Evis : Sounds like chewing noises... everyone, ready your weapon-

But she stops midway when she sees what she believes to be movement not of the crew, at the corner of her eyes. But when she looks in that direction, there's nothing, and the noises have stopped.

Evis : ... Something is following us. Ears up, eyes wide open. I do not like this.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus, at point of the group, spots a carcass at the side of the path. Horribly mangled, nothing is clear about what it was except that it was killed brutally, and recently_
> "Keep yer wits 'bout you, lads. A creature may be about, look tah port as yah make yahr way. Carcass, there."
> 
> _One of the crewmen further back speaks up upon seeing it. _"We got a killer to watch outs for. That body gots too much meats on it, it sas killed for sports, not for foods"


Upon closer inspection, the flesh of the beast carcass looks to have been rotten, decayed and even... corroded, maybe.
The bones have been deformed just as bad too, with small, shallow holes here and there. The holes have a smooth edges around, not jagged and cracked.
The stench is unbearable. The sight, revolting.
Judging from the size and what's left, this seems to be the rib cage of quite a large animal... which means whatever killed it, yet left the remains here, is quite the nightmare fuel.
The minotaur covers his nose and walks past it.

Jason : Gross...


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eviscerena perks her ears up when she hears the slippery, wet noises too, as well as Lith's warning.
> She frowns in disgust, as she readies her gun and narrows her eyes.
> 
> Evis : Sounds like chewing noises... everyone, ready your weapon-
> ...


_Indeed, something or someone had been following them, and judging by the ceasing in noises, there was definitely someone among them. Who might it be, it was up to imagination, which was potentially limitless given the nightmares they had encountered thus far.

Still, it was concerning, to have someone or something along with them, yet not being able to see it. Darkness options went both ways in terms of benefit and disadvantages, but one thing was clear...

They needed to be alert, and on guard. _


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I growled softly ready to attack with my plasma ball* “now you shall die” *I whispered now angered*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 14, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Indeed, something or someone had been following them, and judging by the ceasing in noises, there was definitely someone among them. Who might it be, it was up to imagination, which was potentially limitless given the nightmares they had encountered thus far.
> 
> Still, it was concerning, to have someone or something along with them, yet not being able to see it. Darkness options went both ways in terms of benefit and disadvantages, but one thing was clear...
> 
> They needed to be alert, and on guard. _


_Morag slides something out of one of her pouches and fingers it idly, though it's too dark to see what it is
The crewmen bring their weapons to ready, and scan the forest in unison, each covering a separate arc_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I suddenly pictured fire in my head and I summoned a plasma ball like the Sun* “that’s new never knew I could do that sweet” *It wasn’t very big in fact it was the size of a basketball* “what is happening to me?”





Universe said:


> *I waited for the monster to break in* “bring it on you monstrous freak” *I muttered under my breath*


The banging noises get heavier and louder with each time. The door could be seen actually vibrating a bit with every bang.
The barricaded window gets broken apart more and more.
The cat stands there and waits... until he sees that strikingly recognizable white color of the clothes.

Miuko : THREE !!!

Then he clenches his fist, points at the window, but then lunges the spear straight ahead, blasting all stored energy forward, and using the thrust motion for extra momentum/force.
The combined power of water, wind and lightning shoots out and shatters the old cracked window apart. The shards are blasted outward, right at the cultists outside ; the cat and the dragon could hear some of them falling down until there is a loud "thud" on the ground.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> They needed to be alert, and on guard.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag slides something out of one of her pouches and fingers it idly, though it's too dark to see what it is
> The crewmen bring their weapons to ready, and scan the forest in unison, each covering a separate arc_


The lioness' trained eyesight in the dark has helped her to see through this kind of low-light environment, somewhat. Despite agee and lack of sleep up until now, she still tries to hold herself together and makes sure her eyes don't fail her.
They press on, as quiet as they can, in order to be able to pick up any unusual noise around them, and without alerting whatever is nearby.
...
The slippery wet noises occur again. This time, slightly louder. It seems to come from their right side, but behind.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The lioness' trained eyesight in the dark has helped her to see through this kind of low-light environment, somewhat. Despite agee and lack of sleep up until now, she still tries to hold herself together and makes sure her eyes don't fail her.
> They press on, as quiet as they can, in order to be able to pick up any unusual noise around them, and without alerting whatever is nearby.
> ...
> The slippery wet noises occur again. This time, slightly louder. It seems to come from their right side, but behind.


_Lith's ears perk up slightly at the noise that followed, listening keenly to that sound. That same slippery noise from before, yet closer, louder in a way. Something was definitely following them...and judging from the sounds of it, was at their rear, supposedly.

Glancing back briefly, the feline looked around, tilting his head a bit at such a noise. Just what was it? Where was it going to strike from? Was it friend or foe, or perhaps....just a passerby? A scared critter? 

The possibilities at this given rate were indeed endless, but also frightening as well. Hopefully, Lith thought, he was just overreacting, and this was just a trick of the mind. Maybe.

Still, he remained alert. In his line of work, being too careless could lead to imminent demise._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Lith's ears perk up slightly at the noise that followed, listening keenly to that sound. That same slippery noise from before, yet closer, louder in a way. Something was definitely following them...and judging from the sounds of it, was at their rear, supposedly.
> 
> Glancing back briefly, the feline looked around, tilting his head a bit at such a noise. Just what was it? Where was it going to strike from? Was it friend or foe, or perhaps....just a passerby? A scared critter?
> 
> ...


_The sailors turn and face to the rear, 3 scanning where the sound was last heard and the other two watching their flanks_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Glancing back briefly, the feline looked around, tilting his head a bit at such a noise. Just what was it? Where was it going to strike from? Was it friend or foe, or perhaps....just a passerby? A scared critter?





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors turn and face to the rear, 3 scanning where the sound was last heard and the other two watching their flanks_


There is movement in the dark.
Someone could see something slipping by.
This time, the noises continue.
Whatever it is, its form and size is unidentified.
But, one might notice a rather alarming smell from that direction...
A faint sour smell of something acidic.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> There is movement in the dark.
> Someone could see something slipping by.
> This time, the noises continue.
> Whatever it is, its form and size is unidentified.
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors turn and face to the rear, 3 scanning where the sound was last heard and the other two watching their flanks_


_Now this is what really set the feline on edge, that scent. What on earth was that faint smell? Was it slightly with that pungent scent of acidic properties?

That worried Lith so much he stopped moving completely, almost stiffening like a deer in headlights to actually catch that scent, his fur going stiff as he sniffed the air, his instincts kicking in as he tried to identify what creature could possess such a scent.

Was it the creature, or it's defensive scent? Could it be the warning smell before an attack? Or possibly, some sort of neurotoxin that could be issued into the air? it was alarming to think about, and that faint sight of seeing something slipping along worried him more.

Still, he didn't want to bring worry to the group....yet at the same time, he couldn't ignore his senses, which were basically going off at this rate with how much he worried. That faint sour scent, the inability to determine his foe's size or figure...

*It was a reason to fear the unknown.*_


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The banging noises get heavier and louder with each time. The door could be seen actually vibrating a bit with every bang.
> The barricaded window gets broken apart more and more.
> The cat stands there and waits... until he sees that strikingly recognizable white color of the clothes.
> 
> ...


*I was getting ready for the vexing monster* “DARN MONSTER GET READY TO DIE!” *I yelled extremely angry*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I growled softly ready to attack with my plasma ball* “now you shall die” *I whispered now angered*





Universe said:


> *I was getting ready for the vexing monster* “DARN MONSTER GET READY TO DIE!” *I yelled extremely angry*


After the cat's attack which apparently sends one of the cultists straight to the ground, he points at the broken window.

Miuko : Fire in the hole !

Then he shoves the dragon's hand towards the direction of the window, as if to tell him to cast the fire attack.


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> After the cat's attack which apparently sends one of the cultists straight to the ground, he points at the broken window.
> 
> Miuko : Fire in the hole !
> 
> Then he shoves the dragon's hand towards the direction of the window, as if to tell him to cast the fire attack.


*I unleashed the plasma ball on to the cultists* “eat plasma you kidnappers” *I yelled as I did so”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _*It was a reason to fear the unknown.*_


_The crewmen smelled it too, and kept scanning the forest. One of them speaks over her shoulder in a hoarse whisper. _"Should we alert our folk on the road?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> That worried Lith so much he stopped moving completely, almost stiffening like a deer in headlights to actually catch that scent, his fur going stiff as he sniffed the air, his instincts kicking in as he tried to identify what creature could possess such a scent.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The crewmen smelled it too, and kept scanning the forest. One of them speaks over her shoulder in a hoarse whisper. _"Should we alert our folk on the road?"


The lioness sure catches the smell too, and she's really on edge right now. In her times hunting, this kind of caustic scent is usually from poisonous/venomous animals like the saliva of a komodo dragon...
But, when it's certain that there is no animal in this area, the only possibility left is something that makes even the experienced huntress growls.

Eviscerena : ... Pay attention to the grass and the ground. If you feel something *slimey*, alert them immediately.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eviscerena : ... Pay attention to the grass and the ground. If you feel something *slimey*, alert them immediately.


"Aye, understood" _The sailor whispers back_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The lioness sure catches the smell too, and she's really on edge right now. In her times hunting, this kind of caustic scent is usually from poisonous/venomous animals like the saliva of a komodo dragon...
> But, when it's certain that there is no animal in this area, the only possibility left is something that makes even the experienced huntress growls.
> 
> Eviscerena : ... Pay attention to the grass and the ground. If you feel something *slimey*, alert them immediately.


_Lith made no sudden movements, stiffened with an attentive glare at the unknown, unsure as to what his senses had picked up on. It was with certainty that he was concerned about what lurked among the shadows, and his worries were indeed proven to be true.

For an inkling of a second, he glanced over at the huntress, seeing as she had taken notice to the unknown noise too. He nodded at her words, making sure that this didn't pass him by. His paws lightly dug into the earth, waiting to feel something that could set him off at the right moment.

If he felt anything of sticky factors, anything at *all, *he would let them know. There was no way he'd risk his group's safety due to silence.

Now, he waited, sensing, awaiting the sticky feeling to alert his allies. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, understood" _The sailor whispers back_





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Lith made no sudden movements, stiffened with an attentive glare at the unknown, unsure as to what his senses had picked up on. It was with certainty that he was concerned about what lurked among the shadows, and his worries were indeed proven to be true.
> 
> For an inkling of a second, he glanced over at the huntress, seeing as she had taken notice to the unknown noise too. He nodded at her words, making sure that this didn't pass him by. His paws lightly dug into the earth, waiting to feel something that could set him off at the right moment.
> 
> ...


Someone could indeed feel a thin, wet trail on the ground ; the direction seems to be towards the beast carcass that the main-path group saw earlier.
The trail also seems to go to... behind them.
What's worse, is that it also has the same acidic smell.

Meanwhile, back to the main path, someone else might have picked up something else, from a distance up ahead.
A faint flash of light, barely noticeable through the gaps between the tree branches. It was pretty bright, like a flare of sort.
Could it be s rescue signal ?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Someone could indeed feel a thin, wet trail on the ground ; the direction seems to be towards the beast carcass that the main-path group saw earlier.
> The trail also seems to go to... behind them.
> What's worse, is that it also has the same acidic smell.
> 
> ...


_The feline's attention shifted quickly to that feeling, that odd feeling of thin wetness. He couldn't put his finger on what exactly it was....though at the same time, that small direction headed to the corpse.

So a good sign then.

Though that wasn't the case, seeing as that same trail seemed to go....behind them? So whatever was here....did it finish off the beast that was once alive, and was now stalking them as well? If that was the case...

Then this was more dangerous than he thought. They were being hunted by an unseen predator....and their actions determined whether they were predator as well...

Or prey._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile, back to the main path, someone else might have picked up something else, from a distance up ahead.
> A faint flash of light, barely noticeable through the gaps between the tree branches. It was pretty bright, like a flare of sort.
> Could it be s rescue signal ?


_A few of the sailors pick out a light, barely making it through the canopy but piercingly bright where it did so
Thelenaeus calls out _"Light ahead, lads! March double time, we may yet make it with nary a fight!"

( @PC Master Race note for you)


Spoiler



I've sketched out a simple magic for Yevchen, sometime during this run during a big fight you should hit him with fire (magic, flame breath, flame thrower, whatever). I have something cool planned, will be good for a dramatic moment


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I've sketched out a simple magic for Yevchen, sometime during this run during a big fight you should hit him with fire (magic, flame breath, flame thrower, whatever). I have something cool planned, will be good for a dramatic moment


(fire, eh ? a'ight, I'll see what I can do, heh)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline's attention shifted quickly to that feeling, that odd feeling of thin wetness. He couldn't put his finger on what exactly it was....though at the same time, that small direction headed to the corpse.
> 
> So a good sign then.
> 
> ...


Either this trace was from the beast that is now that carcass.
Or from something that did it in to the beast like so.
By sensing the ground more carefully, one might notice that the trail is more dry towards the carcass... and more wet towards the flank of the off-path group.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _A few of the sailors pick out a light, barely making it through the canopy but piercingly bright where it did so
> Thelenaeus calls out _"Light ahead, lads! March double time, we may yet make it with nary a fight!"


However, their attention is taken off whatever is stalking them right now, when the wolf captain calls out to them about what he identifies as a flare from afar.
It's such a stress relief in an tiresome night like this.
The sight of light. The sign of life and hope.
Good enough to relieve them of the aching muscles and exhaustion they're trying to put up with at the moment, if only for a while, but also to lift up their spirits.

But, right after his rally call, whatever is causing movement in the dark all this time, seems to be alerted.
The acidic smell is a bit stronger and more noticeable now.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Either this trace was from the beast that is now that carcass.
> Or from something that did it in to the beast like so.
> By sensing the ground more carefully, one might notice that the trail is more dry towards the carcass... and more wet towards the flank of the off-path group.
> 
> ...


_The feline took a good look, peering at the fallen beast's carcass, only to spot that the trail leading to it had been dry for some time. Then that means...

He quickly looked to the start of the path before, glancing and feeling at the floor carefully, only to feel the very thing he dreaded.

It had definitely been tailing them for sure, though where it was exactly....was unknown.

Lith's gaze never parted from the bushes, keeping his eyes locked on the darkness behind them, keeping a lookout for anything that would dare move. At the slightest noise, or even motion, he'd be sure to alert his allies, and make sure it was loud enough to get everyone on watch._


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I got angry* “I JUST WANT TO GO HOME IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?” *My hands caught fire and I threw the fire at the cultists for good measure*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I unleashed the plasma ball on to the cultists* “eat plasma you kidnappers” *I yelled as I did so”





Universe said:


> *I got angry* “I JUST WANT TO GO HOME IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?” *My hands caught fire and I threw the fire at the cultists for good measure*


The fire keeps getting blasted out the window. While not actually hitting the cultists at all, at least they keep the cultists away for a brief moment. The cat then grabs the dragon's hand and pushes him towards the window, then hops on the dragon's back.

Miuko : GO ! GO ! GO !!!

He says so, while preparing what's left of his power and charging up electricity into the tip of the spear, aiming at the metallic floor.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The fire keeps getting blasted out the window. While not actually hitting the cultists at all, at least they keep the cultists away for a brief moment. The cat then grabs the dragon's hand and pushes him towards the window, then hops on the dragon's back.
> 
> Miuko : GO ! GO ! GO !!!
> 
> He says so, while preparing what's left of his power and charging up electricity into the tip of the spear, aiming at the metallic floor.


*I took off flying quickly* “I hope I don’t get hit by another arrow that sucker hurt” *I was flying pretty fast* “please don’t hit me with another arrow”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I took off flying quickly* “I hope I don’t get hit by another arrow that sucker hurt” *I was flying pretty fast*


The cat waits for when the dragon starts to flap his wings, and raises his spear up, as he grits his teeth and lets out a battle cry of sort.

Miuko : *VIỆT ! NAM ! VÔ ĐỊCH !!!!!
< VIET ! NAM ! UNSTOPPABLE !!!!! >*

Then as the dragon takes off, the cat thrusts the spear downward, the electricity comes in contact with the metal floor and sends a shock-wave throughout the entire watch-tower. Not enough to actually kill the cultists outright, but enough to send them to the ground... and let gravity do the rest.
They take off into the sky, above the forest.
At the corner of their eyes, the monster is floating right outside the watch-tower.
It was watching them... and when they fly off above the forest, it simply casts its gaze following them, silently... before leaving, into the shadow of the forest below, and vanishing out of sight.
The cat points at a direction. There seems to be light up ahead.

Miuko : Home ! There !


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I flew towards the light right as I got hit by another arrow* “AGGGHHHHH NOT AGAIN” *I cried out in pain but I managed to fly close enough to the light then fell crashing into the ground hard* “owwwww”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

“Owwwww what is it with arrows and the wing awww that smarts!” *I groaned barely conscious through the pain* “and of course I crash into the ground hard that hurts too”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> But, right after his rally call, whatever is causing movement in the dark all this time, seems to be alerted.
> The acidic smell is a bit stronger and more noticeable now.


_On the path, the sailors troop on, staying aware of their surroundings. But, they focus more on what is ahead than what is behind, and with less attention to detail that the land dwellers of the party have. On land, the sailors are still great warriors, but they are not longer hunters like they are at sea.

The same goes for the sailors with the off-path group. Scanning the forest carefully, they are still relegated to a more reactionary role due to their inexperience in inland forests. Especially one as cursed and dangerous as this, which bears no resemblance to the lush tropical environment of the islands they are used to. _


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _On the path, the sailors troop on, staying aware of their surroundings. But, they focus more on what is ahead than what is behind, and with less attention to detail that the land dwellers of the party have. On land, the sailors are still great warriors, but they are not longer hunters like they are at sea.
> 
> The same goes for the sailors with the off-path group. Scanning the forest carefully, they are still relegated to a more reactionary role due to their inexperience in inland forests. Especially one as cursed and dangerous as this, which bears no resemblance to the lush tropical environment of the islands they are used to. _


*I could barely look up the path towards them* “hello! Over here!” *I groaned loudly in both pain and frustration*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

*steps on a small twig, making a sharp cracking sound that echos through the forest*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I flew towards the light right as I got hit by another arrow* “AGGGHHHHH NOT AGAIN” *I cried out in pain but I managed to fly close enough to the light then fell crashing into the ground hard* “owwwww”


As the dragon crashes the landing to the ground, the cat falls off as well and grunts. He's already exhausted from pushing himself too much with using his magic earlier, now this.


Universe said:


> *I could barely look up the path towards them* “hello! Over here!” *I groaned loudly in both pain and frustration*


He looks at the direction the dragon is calling towards. He can see the light from them, but that's the opposite of where he told the dragon earlier. He's worried that they may be the cultists coming for them.
The cat then crawls towards the dragon and tries to grab his mouth to make him shut up, then points at where he said there was light.
From the distance far ahead, it looks to be a village of sort.
The cat is too tired right now, his communication consisting mostly of grunts and hisses.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As the dragon crashes the landing to the ground, the cat falls off as well and grunts. He's already exhausted from pushing himself too much with using his magic earlier, now this.
> 
> He looks at the direction the dragon is calling towards. He can see the light from them, but that's the opposite of where he told the dragon earlier. He's worried that they may be the cultists coming for them.
> The cat then crawls towards the dragon and tries to grab his mouth to make him shut up, then points at where he said there was light.
> ...


*I groaned barely able to move* “Owwwwwww” *I tried to wiggle there*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> On the path, the sailors troop on, staying aware of their surroundings. But, they focus more on what is ahead than what is behind, and with less attention to detail that the land dwellers of the party have. On land, the sailors are still great warriors, but they are not longer hunters like they are at sea.


As they head on, the acidic scent gets strong enough that Jin, and maybe Yev too, staying at the back line, could catch it, due to their smelling sense and their closer distance to the source of the scent.
The elephant could see around the whole group thanks to his 3rd-person view giving him a sort of overhead look from above, but not so much in the darkness of the forest. The scent is the only thing he can detect and identify as unusual, so far.

Jin : Anyone smell something ? It's like acid.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The same goes for the sailors with the off-path group. Scanning the forest carefully, they are still relegated to a more reactionary role due to their inexperience in inland forests. Especially one as cursed and dangerous as this, which bears no resemblance to the lush tropical environment of the islands they are used to.


The scent is even more noticeable to the off-path group... and Eviscerena, following her instinct, looks back.
There is no mistakes in this stalker anymore. She alerts the others in the off-path group with whispers, hopefully loud enough for them to hear her.

Eviscerena : Acid ectoplasm behind us. Lure it to the main path so we can kill it with fire.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Anyone smell something ? It's like acid.


_A few sailors answer _"Aye"
_Thelenaeus calls back down the line to Jin, speaking just loudly enough to be heard_ "Should weh search, kip? Or just set ar guard an let the offpaths cover us?"



PC Master Race said:


> Eviscerena : Acid ectoplasm behind us. Lure it to the main path so we can kill it with fire.


_The sailor who spoke earlier whispers to Evi again. _"Ectoplasm, eh? Does it gots physical forms we can hit? Or we lettin you magics it? We gots no fire, save flares"


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

*I groaned putting up with the pain until I got to the village* “help me please owwwwwww” *I yelped in pain still trying to get the arrow out to no avail*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As they head on, the acidic scent gets strong enough that Jin, and maybe Yev too, staying at the back line, could catch it, due to their smelling sense and their closer distance to the source of the scent.
> The elephant could see around the whole group thanks to his 3rd-person view giving him a sort of overhead look from above, but not so much in the darkness of the forest. The scent is the only thing he can detect and identify as unusual, so far.
> 
> Jin : Anyone smell something ? It's like acid.
> ...


_Giving a small nod, the feline looked back, before getting ready to advance to the main group, albeit slowly to ensure that he would be followed.

Seeing as their fears had definitely been confirmed was indeed a threat, though he wasn't worried in the slightest. The faster they disposed of them, the faster they could get back on task. After all, nothing was more dangerous than a lurking threat.

Slowly, he made his way through the bushes, advancing on the main group slowly. He did so as to meticulously place himself in front of the heavier damage dealers, hoping to draw the fiend out of hiding, where it would be swiftly put down.

Hopefully this works._


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailor who spoke earlier whispers to Evi again. _"Ectoplasm, eh? Does it gots physical forms we can hit? Or we lettin you magics it? We gots no fire, save flares"





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Giving a small nod, the feline looked back, before getting ready to advance to the main group, albeit slowly to ensure that he would be followed.
> 
> Seeing as their fears had definitely been confirmed was indeed a threat, though he wasn't worried in the slightest. The faster they disposed of them, the faster they could get back on task. After all, nothing was more dangerous than a lurking threat.
> 
> ...


The huntress nods and whispers back.

Eviscerena : Flare works, but if we use it here, we risk starting fire and even burning this whole forest. At worst, we risk getting smoked alive in here too. Best to stick to your guns.

She readies her weapon as well.

Eviscerena : Keep your distance and open fire as soon as you see movement, but otherwise keep going with the main-path team. Can't afford to stall just for these slime freaks.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _A few sailors answer _"Aye"
> _Thelenaeus calls back down the line to Jin, speaking just loudly enough to be heard_ "Should weh search, kip? Or just set ar guard an let the offpaths cover us?"


The beast shakes her head, and has the same idea as the huntress, thanks to the telepathy link that she keeps between everyone.

Galaxy : Threat identified, acid ectoplasm in these woods. There's bound to be more than just one around here, but we can't afford to seach. Attack on sight, but otherwise we need to keep moving.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

(sorry for the posts getting worse in terms of quality ; I don't want to rush it out because I'm seriously sick these days, but I also don't want to keep you waiting)
@The_Happiest_Husky @Lithaliusolavetivosavius @Universe


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (sorry for the posts getting worse in terms of quality ; I don't want to rush it out because I'm seriously sick these days, but I also don't want to keep you waiting)
> @The_Happiest_Husky @Lithaliusolavetivosavius @Universe


(Ey no worries at all mate, none at all. You take care of yourself, hope you feel better soon)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The huntress nods and whispers back.
> 
> Eviscerena : Flare works, but if we use it here, we risk starting fire and even burning this whole forest. At worst, we risk getting smoked alive in here too. Best to stick to your guns.
> 
> ...


"Aye-aye, kip" _The sailor replies. Seeing Lith move forwards, the sailors rearrange their formation to cover him while still watching the flanks_



PC Master Race said:


> The beast shakes her head, and has the same idea as the huntress, thanks to the telepathy link that she keeps between everyone.
> 
> Galaxy : Threat identified, acid ectoplasm in these woods. There's bound to be more than just one around here, but we can't afford to seach. Attack on sight, but otherwise we need to keep moving.


_Thelenaeus waves back in an affirmative gesture, and they keep up their double-time. Next to Jin, Yev dismisses his flame and draws his 4-gauge shotgun out of its back slung holster, readying the weapon_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (sorry for the posts getting worse in terms of quality ; I don't want to rush it out because I'm seriously sick these days, but I also don't want to keep you waiting)
> @The_Happiest_Husky @Lithaliusolavetivosavius @Universe


(We could simply pause! I'd hate for you to push yourself while sick! Take the time to get better, no need to force it!)


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (sorry for the posts getting worse in terms of quality ; I don't want to rush it out because I'm seriously sick these days, but I also don't want to keep you waiting)
> @The_Happiest_Husky @Lithaliusolavetivosavius @Universe


(Get well soon)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 18, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Giving a small nod, the feline looked back, before getting ready to advance to the main group, albeit slowly to ensure that he would be followed.
> 
> Seeing as their fears had definitely been confirmed was indeed a threat, though he wasn't worried in the slightest. The faster they disposed of them, the faster they could get back on task. After all, nothing was more dangerous than a lurking threat.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye-aye, kip" _The sailor replies. Seeing Lith move forwards, the sailors rearrange their formation to cover him while still watching the flanks_


As Lith moves out of the way and gets to the front line, the others (including Eviscerena) all ready their weapons at the flank... and just as they expect, there are more movements in the dark now. There is something in their sight. Formless. Shapeless.
This time, the acidic, caustic stench is unmistakable. The disgusting noises of something chewing on flesh and bone, also come out from it too.
With trained eyesight to see in the dark, one might see that it's like a pretty large blob of slime... possibly enough to completely devour a whole person into its mass.
And if the acid is as strong as its smell, one can only imagine the horrible fate of its previous / would-be victims.
The huntress growls and takes aim with her gun.
A hunter, a predator, like her, now being stalked like this, is truly a slap in the face for her pride.
Now, time to make this non-sentient freak of organism to know fear.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Thelenaeus waves back in an affirmative gesture, and they keep up their double-time. Next to Jin, Yev dismisses his flame and draws his 4-gauge shotgun out of its back slung holster, readying the weapon


Meanwhile, the main-path team can barely navigate through the woods, due to there being so many trees around them, the scenery almost all the same, and the path just barely visible. They're only getting through thanks to the cobble stones sunken into the earth beneath them.
As they move forward, they start to see a few more corpses and carcass strewn about along the road... same acidic, caustic smell as the one that they may have noticed from their flank.
But, almong those corpses, one has... a few unusual-looking mushrooms, grown on it. Right on its decaying, rotting flesh.
Yev might notice just how disgusted and freaking-out Jin is, by the look on his face. Almost as bad as having your phobia kicked in.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Meanwhile, the main-path team can barely navigate through the woods, due to there being so many trees around them, the scenery almost all the same, and the path just barely visible. They're only getting through thanks to the cobble stones sunken into the earth beneath them.
> As they move forward, they start to see a few more corpses and carcass strewn about along the road... same acidic, caustic smell as the one that they may have noticed from their flank.
> But, almong those corpses, one has... a few unusual-looking mushrooms, grown on it. Right on its decaying, rotting flesh.
> Yev might notice just how disgusted and freaking-out Jin is, by the look on his face. Almost as bad as having your phobia kicked in.


_Yev glances over at Jin, who seems close to vomiting after they had passed the most recent carcass. _"Are you all right, kiprekht? You are not lookink so good. I have schnapps, if zat vould help your shtomach." _Despite the formality of his speech and displaying little emotion, Jin can tell from his time spend with Yev that the tall sailor is quite concerned for him_



PC Master Race said:


> As Lith moves out of the way and gets to the front line, the others (including Eviscerena) all ready their weapons at the flank... and just as they expect, there are more movements in the dark now. There is something in their sight. Formless. Shapeless.
> This time, the acidic, caustic stench is unmistakable. The disgusting noises of something chewing on flesh and bone, also come out from it too.
> With trained eyesight to see in the dark, one might see that it's like a pretty large blob of slime... possibly enough to completely devour a whole person into its mass.
> And if the acid is as strong as its smell, one can only imagine the horrible fate of its previous / would-be victims.
> ...


_A haunting, airy melody drifts through the forest. At the back of the group, Morag has begun playing a set of pan pipes. The notes mix together and increase in complexity, giving a feeling of growth, chaotic but in harmony with nature. Around the slime creature, vines and creepers creep out of the ground, corrupt and thorny but growing rapidly. They snake along the ground, then in time with a new burst of notes, wrapping around and spearing into the acid ectoplasm. The sailors are initially surprised by the magic, but quickly open fire on the creature, firing rounds from their three revolving rifles and two large-calibre bolt actions._


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*I made it to the village wounded and scared* “Help me please!” *I managed to say before passing out*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev glances over at Jin, who seems close to vomiting after they had passed the most recent carcass. _"Are you all right, kiprekht? You are not lookink so good. I have schnapps, if zat vould help your shtomach." _Despite the formality of his speech and displaying little emotion, Jin can tell from his time spend with Yev that the tall sailor is quite concerned for him_


The elephant shakes his head, but his body is slightly shaking as well.

Jin : No, no, my stomach is fine, thanks. I'm just really uncomfortable right now, but I'll be fine-



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> A haunting, airy melody drifts through the forest. At the back of the group, Morag has begun playing a set of pan pipes. The notes mix together and increase in complexity, giving a feeling of growth, chaotic but in harmony with nature. Around the slime creature, vines and creepers creep out of the ground, corrupt and thorny but growing rapidly. They snake along the ground, then in time with a new burst of notes, wrapping around and spearing into the acid ectoplasm. The sailors are initially surprised by the magic, but quickly open fire on the creature, firing rounds from their three revolving rifles and two large-calibre bolt actions.


There is something spine-chilling and cursed about it, catching everyone off-guard.
Judging by the sailors' reaction, this must be the first time they see this type of nature-controlling magic in action, which could be understandable, giving that they spend most of their times at sea.
Or, it's the first time they hear this particular melody.
Whatever the case may be, Morag has helped with opening up the attack, with the vines attempting to pin down the ectoplasm.
There is a mess of gurgling, slurping noises as the ectoplasm gets pierced through and through. However, its acidic mass already start to melt the vines off.
Eviscerena and the sailors quickly seize the opportunity to open fire. The bullets rip through the creature's mass, and the huntress' frost-elemental shots help to slow down the creature and keep it from breaking free.
Jin takes aim with his heavy machine gun and gives it some more bullet hell.
Galaxy kneels down amd stabs her blades on the ground to send lightning bolts from there straight to the ectoplasm as well, electrifying it.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*I slowly woke up in a medical hut* “Ahh where am I? Oh not again!” *I groaned annoyed*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> There is something spine-chilling and cursed about it, catching everyone off-guard.
> Judging by the sailors' reaction, this must be the first time they see this type of nature-controlling magic in action, which could be understandable, giving that they spend most of their times at sea.
> Or, it's the first time they hear this particular melody.
> Whatever the case may be, Morag has helped with opening up the attack, with the vines attempting to pin down the ectoplasm.
> ...


_Thelenaeus performs an about-face and raises his shovel, rallying his crew into a firing line. A nasty smile spreads across his face. It's time at last for a fight, and this is what he lives for._
"Line up, yeh scurvy bastards! Maaaake ready! Fire at will!"
_Seven rifles open fire on the ectoplasm, while Thelenaeus keeps up his rallying call. The two remaining sailors, Yev and another, watch the forest behind the line to guard them against any attacker sneaking up behind._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 19, 2022)

(I should probably wait for Lith to get in here now before entering more, sorry )


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (I should probably wait for Lith to get in here now before entering more, sorry )


(Yeah we'll wait a bit)



Universe said:


> *I made it to the village wounded and scared* “Help me please!” *I managed to say before passing out*





Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up in a medical hut* “Ahh where am I? Oh not again!” *I groaned annoyed*


(Please wait until it's your turn kid, I'm trying to progress)


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

(Sorry daddy)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As Lith moves out of the way and gets to the front line, the others (including Eviscerena) all ready their weapons at the flank... and just as they expect, there are more movements in the dark now. There is something in their sight. Formless. Shapeless.
> This time, the acidic, caustic stench is unmistakable. The disgusting noises of something chewing on flesh and bone, also come out from it too.
> With trained eyesight to see in the dark, one might see that it's like a pretty large blob of slime... possibly enough to completely devour a whole person into its mass.
> And if the acid is as strong as its smell, one can only imagine the horrible fate of its previous / would-be victims.
> ...


_It didn't irk the cat as much as it did Evis, but it did unnerve him slightly. Mainly because of the fact that something of that caliber was watching them the whole time, and simply waited until one of them slipped, or made a mistake in the element of stealth.

No so much an insult to one's pride, but now...an opportunist being exposed, more so.

At least, that's how Lith saw it.

He crept out to the front of the group, making sure that slime thing was following. Once he caught sight of what exactly it was, it sent shudders down his spine. Truly a freak of nature for sure...from whatever cursed realm this thing had been summoned from. It was horrid, truly a creature of nightmarish proportions, not something he'd want to battle in the open...or at all, if given the chance.

And since that arm was still in recovery for the most part, one handed shooting will have to do. Of course, he would rely more on his allies to deal the brunt of the attack, seeing as his stealth advantage was lost. 

Quickly, he got out of the way, making sure that blob creature was in front of the group, then prepared for whatever carnage would ensue, waiting for the majority to commence the assault so he could look for an opening. He studied the formless mass closely, hoping to find some sort of core, or weak spot to exploit with enough damage._


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

(Also, thanks to you guys for waiting!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus performs an about-face and raises his shovel, rallying his crew into a firing line. A nasty smile spreads across his face. It's time at last for a fight, and this is what he lives for._
> "Line up, yeh scurvy bastards! Maaaake ready! Fire at will!"
> _Seven rifles open fire on the ectoplasm, while Thelenaeus keeps up his rallying call. The two remaining sailors, Yev and another, watch the forest behind the line to guard them against any attacker sneaking up behind._





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Quickly, he got out of the way, making sure that blob creature was in front of the group, then prepared for whatever carnage would ensue, waiting for the majority to commence the assault so he could look for an opening. He studied the formless mass closely, hoping to find some sort of core, or weak spot to exploit with enough damage._


The sailors open fire at the acidic monstrosity like a firing squad. Even when it's on land, surrounded by the trees and obscured by the darkness, with what little light they have from the lanterns, the ferocity of the sailors are still clearly shown through the loud gunfire that rips through the night and tears it apart through and through.
The defenseless monster takes the full force of the bullet hell from the sailors and the on-land survivors, but as it gets shredded to pieces and its mass shot down, the vines also have less and less of it to grip into.
Morag might notice this, seeing that it's trying to take advantage of everyone's assult to attempt its escape. Even Eviscerena's frost-coated gunshots won't be enough to slow it down for long... but the huntress does not notice it yet, probably due to her bad eyesight in this dark area.
But, as everyone focuses their fire on the monster, Jason, Yev and one other would notice something else in the opposite of the forest... and this time it doesn't take them long to identify the new threat.
The corpses along the path are starting to move. More or less akin to reanimated.

Jason : Zombies ! We got zombies incoming !


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The sailors open fire at the acidic monstrosity like a firing squad. Even when it's on land, surrounded by the trees and obscured by the darkness, with what little light they have from the lanterns, the ferocity of the sailors are still clearly shown through the loud gunfire that rips through the night and tears it apart through and through.
> The defenseless monster takes the full force of the bullet hell from the sailors and the on-land survivors, but as it gets shredded to pieces and its mass shot down, the vines also have less and less of it to grip into.
> Morag might notice this, seeing that it's trying to take advantage of everyone's assult to attempt its escape. Even Eviscerena's frost-coated gunshots won't be enough to slow it down for long... but the huntress does not notice it yet, probably due to her bad eyesight in this dark area.
> But, as everyone focuses their fire on the monster, Jason, Yev and one other would notice something else in the opposite of the forest... and this time it doesn't take them long to identify the new threat.
> ...


_The feline bid his time carefully, waiting for an opening, or more so waiting to see if this full frontal assault would put this nightmare down for good. Though, when he heard what Jason said, it was as if this came straight from a movie.

Zombies. Wonderful.

He quickly spun around, taking aim with his good arm, closing one eye to ensure that it would be a definite surefire shot. Spectral Vision wouldn't work on the undead, seeing as they had no pulse to latch on to, so it made it hard for the cat to determine how many undead were in the area. All he knew was to shoot first, check to see if it moves, then shoot till it stops moving.

Thankfully, one shot should be enough. Lith got some distance from the undead, took aim for the head, and fired one shot, testing his theory if one bullet would be enough to end them. Hopefully that was the case...

He didn't want to have to shoot more than once._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The sailors open fire at the acidic monstrosity like a firing squad. Even when it's on land, surrounded by the trees and obscured by the darkness, with what little light they have from the lanterns, the ferocity of the sailors are still clearly shown through the loud gunfire that rips through the night and tears it apart through and through.
> The defenseless monster takes the full force of the bullet hell from the sailors and the on-land survivors, but as it gets shredded to pieces and its mass shot down, the vines also have less and less of it to grip into.
> Morag might notice this, seeing that it's trying to take advantage of everyone's assult to attempt its escape. Even Eviscerena's frost-coated gunshots won't be enough to slow it down for long... but the huntress does not notice it yet, probably due to her bad eyesight in this dark area.
> But, as everyone focuses their fire on the monster, Jason, Yev and one other would notice something else in the opposite of the forest... and this time it doesn't take them long to identify the new threat.
> ...


_Yev lets out a roar and sends a massive slug flying at the next zombie behind the one Lith fired at. His shooting isn't very accurate, but that slug will do a lot of damage no matter where it hits. He racks the shotgun open and loads another slug, as due to the size of the shells, the weapon only carries four rounds in the tube and a fifth in the chamber. The 4 in the tube are buckshot, and with the zombies still at some distance away he needs slugs to be effective, hence he must manually load each slug shell. The sailor next to him aims carefully and fires a rifle round at another zombie, the weapon cycling with the distinctive sound of a toggle-lock mechanism.

Behind them, Thelenaeus carefully watches as the slime is shot apart. As it shrinks and begins to slink aside, he makes his move._
"Open lines! Kick to it, about face and reform! Engage those blasted undead!"
_At the command, the sailors step apart and he steps through the gap, tossing his shovel in the air and catching it in his mechanical arm. The clawlike hand spins about as he raises the shovel in an overhead grip like a javelin. Hurling it with mechanically-enhanced force, the shovel flies true and spears through the ectoplasm, penetrating the ground. A moment later, saltwater gushes from the ground and up through the ectoplasm.

Seeing the change in danger, Morag changes her melody slightly. The withering vines around the acid ectoplasm fall still and begin to quickly die like the rest of the forest's plants. The pipe's tune increases in complexity again, sounding almost as if two people were playing in harmony. New vines sprout around the path of the zombies, and begin to inhibit the zombies' progress. However, if anyone looks closely at Morag, they can see that something is wrong. Her face is screwed up in intense concentration, her body shakes, and a black corruption is spreading across the pan pipes. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Lith got some distance from the undead, took aim for the head, and fired one shot, testing his theory if one bullet would be enough to end them.


The shot leaves a hole the size of a table-tennis ball right on the corpse's head ! Needless to say, hard for it to wake up after that.
True to Jin's statement when making his weapons. "If it takes more than one shot, you aren't using my gun."



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev lets out a roar and sends a massive slug flying at the next zombie behind the one Lith fired at.


The slug crashes through the zombie's whole chest and knocks it to the ground with a loud thud. There is definitely no way it can get back up after that one hell of a gunshot.
Even the ground is busted up a little as the slug falls down.
The weapon may not be as modern as what Jin has, but the firepower is still comparable in terms of frighteningly devastating.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The sailor next to him aims carefully and fires a rifle round at another zombie, the weapon cycling with the distinctive sound of a toggle-lock mechanism.


While not as lethal as the one Lith fires with Jin's gun, or as the whole slug from Yev's gun, it messes up the zombie's legs enough to prevent it from getting up, forcing it to stay on ground.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Hurling it with mechanically-enhanced force, the shovel flies true and spears through the ectoplasm, penetrating the ground. A moment later, saltwater gushes from the ground and up through the ectoplasm.


The ectoplasm is wrecked apart even more from the shovel. While it definitely gets hurt from such an attack that adds up along with other gunfire assaults, it's also closer to getting away. However, even if it does manage to get away, and the combined force of Eviscerena's frost gunshots and Morag's vines are not enough to slow it down enough, the saltwater helps to act as damage over time to make sure it's done for.
Everyone could hear sizzle sounds from where it is, like something is boiling...
... or being boiled.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Seeing the change in danger, Morag changes her melody slightly. The withering vines around the acid ectoplasm fall still and begin to quickly die like the rest of the forest's plants. The pipe's tune increases in complexity again, sounding almost as if two people were playing in harmony. New vines sprout around the path of the zombies, and begin to inhibit the zombies' progress. However, if anyone looks closely at Morag, they can see that something is wrong. Her face is screwed up in intense concentration, her body shakes, and a black corruption is spreading across the pan pipes.


The few zombies not ripped and torn to shreds by gunfire are pinned down by the vines. At least the crew and the survivors have some breathing room.
... Until Eviscerena notices the black on the pan pipes, as well as Morag not looking too good. Out of instinct, she tries to wrench the pipes off.

Eviscerena : Hey ! Get it off !


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The shot leaves a hole the size of a table-tennis ball right on the corpse's head ! Needless to say, hard for it to wake up after that.
> True to Jin's statement when making his weapons. "If it takes more than one shot, you aren't using my gun."
> 
> 
> ...


_Evi easily pulls the pipes from her grasp. Breaking from her concentration like being snapped out of a trance, Morag immediately falls to her knees and vomits. She stays down, shaking, struggling to not collapse into her own pool of vomit.
Behind them, the sailors move in groups, guarding each other, as they finish off the zombies on the ground. A good decision, as the moment the pipes left Morag's hands and the music stopped, the vines began dying and drying out_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up in a medical hut* “Ahh where am I? Oh not again!” *I groaned annoyed*


The dragon finds himself, along with the cat, in a small room, actually. There are about 6 beds, all occupied.
The cat is sleeping in a nearby one.
Both of them have bandages on their body.
He could a board on the wall, which details the rules of the hospital, in two languages : one is English, and the other looks to be the "strange" language that he saw from the cat's phone screen earlier, at the google translate part. It's Vietnamese.
The equipment in the room is modest, to say the least. Nothing of high tech or fancy magical quality. But, at least everything ids clean and upkept pretty well.
When the dragon wakes up, it's still night time.
Still the same night, in fact.
There are other patients and injured people in the room, visited by their family members and relatives. The dragon could hear the language they speak... sounds similar to what the cat speaks, in fact.
There is also someone else, sitting by the window looking out. She looks to be a bat-mouse hybrid, with a long snout and tail of a mouse, but fangs, wings and pointy ears of a bat.
She wears a white, sleeve-less, buttoned shirt, and white pants. There is a white band with a red cross on her right arm, and a name tag on her shirt that reads :
Lê Ngọc / Mina
Y tá / Nurse


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon finds himself, along with the cat, in a small room, actually. There are about 6 beds, all occupied.
> The cat is sleeping in a nearby one.
> Both of them have bandages on their body.
> He could a board on the wall, which details the rules of the hospital, in two languages : one is English, and the other looks to be the "strange" language that he saw from the cat's phone screen earlier, at the google translate part. It's Vietnamese.
> ...


“Huh? Where am I?” *I asked scared out of my mind* “What is going on?” *I then winced* “Ah”


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

*I was refreshed but feeling a little lightheaded* “What is this place?” *I muttered hoping somebody here knew English*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh? Where am I?” *I asked scared out of my mind* “What is going on?” *I then winced* “Ah”





Universe said:


> *I was refreshed but feeling a little lightheaded* “What is this place?” *I muttered hoping somebody here knew English*


The other patients hear the dragon and glance at him, but they don't exactly understand what he says.
The bat-mouse nurse hears and looks over to the dragon, then walks to the bed.

Mina : Hey, easy there.

She sits down next to him and gently places her hand on his forehead.

Mina : You're in a hospital. We found you and him near the entrance of the village, injured, so we got you in.

Then she rubs his belly.

Mina : How are you feeling right now, big guy ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The other patients hear the dragon and glance at him, but they don't exactly understand what he says.
> The bat-mouse nurse hears and looks over to the dragon, then walks to the bed.
> 
> Mina : Hey, easy there.
> ...


“My wing aches badly” *I said trying hard not to cry* “stupid arrow” *I said annoyed with the cultists* “I think I feel a little lightheaded” *The arrow had a barbed tip*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My wing aches badly” *I said trying hard not to cry* “stupid arrow” *I said annoyed with the cultists* “I think I feel a little lightheaded” *The arrow had a barbed tip*


The nurse glances over the dragon's wings, all patched up with white cloths instead of just bandages.

Mina : That should be the least of your worries, big guy.

Then points at his feet.

Mina : Those, are more serious. We found lots of cuts on your feet, like you stepped on something sharp. Almost infected. You even had a shard stuck in your foot.

She takes out a small zip bag, and shows him what's inside. A shard of strange stone-like object, white color, with watery patterns on the surface, and engulfed in three elemental auras around it : fire, frost, and electrical sparks.

Mina : Do you recognize this ?

The dragon might find it strangely familiar...


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The nurse glances over the dragon's wings, all patched up with white cloths instead of just bandages.
> 
> Mina : That should be the least of your worries, big guy.
> 
> ...


“Yes”*I said shaking with exhaustion* “why does my body ache so much Jeez how long was I out?”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 23, 2022)

(yo @PC Master Race do you know when Lith gonna be back?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (yo @PC Master Race do you know when Lith gonna be back?)


(no idea man ; let's just wat, if he doesn't return on tuesday I'll just continue)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2022)

( @The_Happiest_Husky the part with me and Universe is just talking, not progress, don't worry ; if @Lithaliusolavetivosavius doesn't get back by tuesday I'll continue)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”*I said shaking with exhaustion* “why does my body ache so much Jeez how long was I out?”


The nurse raises her eyebrows, looking straight at the dragon, her voice clearly concerned.

Mina : You do ? You know what this strange stone is ? Tell me.

She gets closer to him, apparently not paying attention to what he said about his aching body.


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

“My name’s Universe Celestial” *I said unsure whether I should tell her that* “how long have I been here?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The nurse raises her eyebrows, looking straight at the dragon, her voice clearly concerned.
> 
> Mina : You do ? You know what this strange stone is ? Tell me.
> 
> She gets closer to him, apparently not paying attention to what he said about his aching body.


“It’s a stone of the ancient dragons I should know because I’m one of them we went into hiding at…” *I wasn’t sure if I should say where my race had gone into hiding because it would defeat the purpose* “if I told you you wouldn’t believe me OW oooh my head”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 24, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @The_Happiest_Husky the part with me and Universe is just talking, not progress, don't worry ; if @Lithaliusolavetivosavius doesn't get back by tuesday I'll continue)


(yea nw mate I'm havin fun reading it. btw, I've got a list of my characters here so I can track injuries and whatnot. I can send a link to it if you like)


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

*I had a slight skull fracture on the side of my head* “Owwwwww why does my head hurt so much?” *I groaned loudly trying to get up not getting the fact that I had to rest*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My name’s Universe Celestial” *I said unsure whether I should tell her that* “how long have I been here?”


Mina : Just... an hour at best. Not long.



Universe said:


> “It’s a stone of the ancient dragons I should know because I’m one of them we went into hiding at…” *I wasn’t sure if I should say where my race had gone into hiding because it would defeat the purpose* “if I told you you wouldn’t believe me OW oooh my head”


The nurse looks a bit skeptical.

Mina : You sure ? Because I found this in the injuries beneath your foot, but nowhere else. Why would you have a stone of your species in your injuries ?

Could it have been from when the dragon and the cat tried to run away from that jellyfish-brain monster and it tried to attack them ?



Universe said:


> *I had a slight skull fracture on the side of my head* “Owwwwww why does my head hurt so much?” *I groaned loudly trying to get up not getting the fact that I had to rest*


She places her hand on the dragon's head.

Mina : You should get down. You really need some rest.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 24, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (yea nw mate I'm havin fun reading it. btw, I've got a list of my characters here so I can track injuries and whatnot. I can send a link to it if you like)


(Aye, bring 'em in)


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Mina : Just... an hour at best. Not long.
> 
> 
> The nurse looks a bit skeptical.
> ...


*I panted confused* “yes I’m sure I oooh my head” *I groaned my head really hurting making it hard to think* “ohhhhh” *I then laid back down on the bed frustrated* “why does my head hurt so much?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I panted confused* “yes I’m sure I oooh my head” *I groaned my head really hurting making it hard to think* “ohhhhh” *I then laid back down on the bed frustrated* “why does my head hurt so much?”


The nurse temporarily shifts her attention to the dragon's head. She keeps her hand on his forehead.
Not a fever or a cold.

Mina : You have a headache ?... Migraine ? Something like that ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

*I started to cry it hurt so much* “OWWWWWWWWWW IT HURTS” *I needed an X-ray* “IT HURTS SO BAD!” *The fracture in my skull got worse*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Aye, bring 'em in)


(Aight here you go. Any injuries or special conditions you assign will be tracked here. Added a weapon tracker for unnamed crewmen at the bottom, also.
(If you want any extra info on anyone, just lemme know. I've got details thought up for the named three that I'm using to determine their actions and plan ahead.)


Spoiler



(Also, when it comes to character deaths. All the sailors except Thel and Yev are open to being killed at any time if needed. I have outlines for Thel, Yev, and Morag post-death too, though, if needed in late story. Morag has a special case related to her preexisting lore, her death would go over interestingly)


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

*I cried out in pain the fact that I’m pretty much a baby dragon didn’t help* “my head my poor skull hurts!” *I wouldn’t hold still and I would have to be put under anesthesia for the X-ray*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain the fact that I’m pretty much a baby dragon didn’t help* “my head my poor skull hurts!” *I wouldn’t hold still and I would have to be put under anesthesia for the X-ray*


(You should probably wait for PC before posting more entries)
(Especially since stuff like this... )


Universe said:


> *The fracture in my skull got worse with a loud crack*


( ...is neither is realistic nor makes any sense)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain the fact that I’m pretty much a baby dragon didn’t help* “my head my poor skull hurts!” *I wouldn’t hold still and I would have to be put under anesthesia for the X-ray*





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (You should probably wait for PC before posting more entries)
> (Especially since stuff like this... )
> 
> ( ...is neither is realistic nor makes any sense)


(Hate to break it to ya @Universe son, but he's right)


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Hate to break it to ya @Universe son, but he's right)


(There fixed it)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> (There fixed it)


(That's still not how a skull fracture works lmao)
(You should probably just stick to the injuries PC has assigned you. For multiple reasons)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to cry it hurt so much* “OWWWWWWWWWW IT HURTS” *I needed an X-ray* “IT HURTS SO BAD!” *The fracture in my skull got worse*





Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain the fact that I’m pretty much a baby dragon didn’t help* “my head my poor skull hurts!” *I wouldn’t hold still and I would have to be put under anesthesia for the X-ray*





Universe said:


> (There fixed it)


(I'm putting in extra efforts for this... a skull fracture is probably enough to kill you by now, kid)

The dragon's loud cries really startle everyone in the room, and even other rooms nearby. Needless to say, no-one is happy with getting wakened up in the middle of the night so violently, and they wouldn't need to know the dragon is in pain.
Both the nurse and the cat have to quickly jump on and hold the dragon down, with their hands covering his mouth so he'd quiet down, and leave room for the upset patients in the room to nag at them. The dragon probably doesn't know what they're saying (all Vietnamese), but their voice is enough to show that they are really not happy right now.
And the cat and nurse have to take responsibility for the dragon's misbehavior, by taking in all the nagging and scolding from them.
The nurse hisses.

Mina : Quiet down, and tell me, what's wrong. PLEASE. Instead of screaming at the top of your lung like that.

She then grunts at the cat.

Mina : Cháu giữ yên bạn ấy, cô đi tìm bác sĩ.
< Hold him still for a couple seconds, I need to get the doctor. >

He only nods, and she bolts out of the room in 2 seconds.


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'm putting in extra efforts for this... a skull fracture is probably enough to kill you by now, kid)
> 
> The dragon's loud cries really startle everyone in the room, and even other rooms nearby. Needless to say, no-one is happy with getting wakened up in the middle of the night so violently, and they wouldn't need to know the dragon is in pain.
> Both the nurse and the cat have to quickly jump on and hold the dragon down, with their hands covering his mouth so he'd quiet down, and leave room for the upset patients in the room to nag at them. The dragon probably doesn't know what they're saying (all Vietnamese), but their voice is enough to show that they are really not happy right now.
> ...


“Mmmmph mmmmmph” *I wiggled not happy about this* _“WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS?!” _*I yelled at him telepathically now really upset after a while I got exhausted and stopped moving*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (That's still not how a skull fracture works lmao)
> (You should probably just stick to the injuries PC has assigned you. For multiple reasons)


(I’m really trying here)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> (I’m really trying here)


(You can try not to get extreme with the injuries, and do it more realistic ; no-one just suddenly yells at the top of their lungs because of a cracked skull like that)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

*sits at a picnic table on top of a distant hill*
*eats a cheeseburger*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (You can try not to get extreme with the injuries, and do it more realistic ; no-one just suddenly yells at the top of their lungs because of a cracked skull like that)


(Ok daddy)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *sits at a picnic table on top of a distant hill*
> *eats a cheeseburger*


(excuse me, do you plan to join ? because this is meant to be a serious rp and I want to keep it that way, thanks)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Mmmmph mmmmmph” *I wiggled not happy about this* _“WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS?!” _*I yelled at him telepathically now really upset after a while I got exhausted and stopped moving*


The cat waits for the dragon to stop moving, then let go of his mouth and sits back on the bed with a sigh of exhaustion and defeat. He looks like he's so done with the dragon right now.
Then he takes a deep breath, and grabs his phone, getting to the google translate app.

_"Được rồi. Anh đừng gào om sòm lên như vậy. Để yên rồi em xem sao, nhưng anh phải không được giẫy giụa như vậy, nhé ? Chứ anh cứ gào ầm ĩ lên như thế người ta đuổi ra ngoài vì làm ồn đấy. Muộn lắm rồi, ai cũng đang mệt, anh đừng có gây ồn nữa, được không ?"_

_"All right, stop shouting like that. Leave it alone and I'll see what happens, but you mustn't fight like that, okay? But you keep shouting loudly like people kicked out for making noise. It's late, everyone is tired, don't make any noise, okay?"_

He looks straight at the dragon's eyes, waiting for the response. His look is stern and rough, not much room for the gentle side, but he's trying his best to keep his cool when he's so tired, this late.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat waits for the dragon to stop moving, then let go of his mouth and sits back on the bed with a sigh of exhaustion and defeat. He looks like he's so done with the dragon right now.
> Then he takes a deep breath, and grabs his phone, getting to the google translate app.
> 
> _"Được rồi. Anh đừng gào om sòm lên như vậy. Để yên rồi em xem sao, nhưng anh phải không được giẫy giụa như vậy, nhé ? Chứ anh cứ gào ầm ĩ lên như thế người ta đuổi ra ngoài vì làm ồn đấy. Muộn lắm rồi, ai cũng đang mệt, anh đừng có gây ồn nữa, được không ?"
> ...


“Sorry it hurts I think my skull’s cracked” *I whimpered trying not to cry again* “I’ve never had a cracked skull before and it hurts!” *I panted wondering where the Nurse went*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sorry it hurts I think my skull’s cracked” *I whimpered trying not to cry again* “I’ve never had a cracked skull before and it hurts!”


The cat looks at the dragon for a while, then gives the phone to him. The screen still has the google translate app.
Once done, the cat looks at the translated part of the dragon's issue, then back.

_"Anh mà bị nứt sọ thì anh chết từ lâu rồi. Anh chỉ xây xước người thôi. Còn nếu đau đầu, anh uống tạm viên thuốc giảm đau này đi đã, xem sao."_

_"If you had a skull fracture, you would have died a long time ago. You only have just scratches on body. And if you have a headache, take this painkiller for a while and see what happens."_

Then he gives the dragon a small white pill, and a glass of water.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat looks at the dragon for a while, then gives the phone to him. The screen still has the google translate app.
> Once done, the cat looks at the translated part of the dragon's issue, then back.
> 
> "Anh mà bị nứt sọ thì anh chết từ lâu rồi. Anh chỉ xây xước người thôi. Còn nếu đau đầu, anh uống tạm viên thuốc giảm đau này đi đã, xem sao."
> ...


"Được rồi, tôi đã nhầm khi tôi đã hiểu lầm khi tôi thought it was a skull cracture sorry sorry my kull have bracked lighly when I hit the ground"*I said clearly not in very good Vietnamese as I had learned from my father but I had gotten rusty over the years* "những năm qua, xin lỗi vì tiếng Việt của tôi hơi lạc hậu" *I said looking embarrassed*


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

*I switched back to English* “sorry I think I’ll stick to English” *I said so I wouldn’t get embarrassed anymore than I already was* “sorry I’m not a doctor I think ow hurts to think that I’ll leave that to the professionals”


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

*I rested my head on the pillow* “I hope they find out what’s wrong with me” *I said to myself*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Evi easily pulls the pipes from her grasp. Breaking from her concentration like being snapped out of a trance, Morag immediately falls to her knees and vomits. She stays down, shaking, struggling to not collapse into her own pool of vomit.
> Behind them, the sailors move in groups, guarding each other, as they finish off the zombies on the ground. A good decision, as the moment the pipes left Morag's hands and the music stopped, the vines began dying and drying out_


(Guess I'm continuing then)

Eviscerena sees that Morag is not doing good at all, and turns around to signal the other crew.

Eviscerena : Man down ! Man down ! Get over here and help her !

Then she pushes Morag away from the vomit, and keeps her together, waiting for backup.
With the vines being out on the count, the acid ectoplasm is getting close to escaping. Eviscerena quickly tosses her gun over to one of the sailors, obviously meaning to tell them to continue pressing the attack, to make sure it's dead where it's held.
Galaxy continues her assault with lightning at it, along with the other sailors, while Jin and Jason help dealing with the zombies. Thankfully, they're not very durable, and after some gunshots, they're in many pieces enough to not be able to get up again.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

*I fell asleep my body in shock from the pain* “Zzzzzzzzzzzz” *I snored now fast asleep a nice dreamless sleep*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eviscerena sees that Morag is not doing good at all, and turns around to signal the other crew.
> 
> Eviscerena : Man down ! Man down ! Get over here and help her !
> 
> ...


_The sailor fires the weapon a couple times into the ectoplasm. The creature is surprisingly durable, still trying to slink away. At least, until Yev thumbs a dragon's breath shell into his shotgun and blasts the slime. That should do it.

Morag has Evi help her to stand, and leans against Evi, taking deep breaths. After collecting her self somewhat, she speaks. She has a slight Scottish accent._
"No more nature magic, I guess. I hate this blasted forest even more now. I didn't think that was possible."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailor fires the weapon a couple times into the ectoplasm. The creature is surprisingly durable, still trying to slink away. At least, until Yev thumbs a dragon's breath shell into his shotgun and blasts the slime. That should do it.
> 
> Morag has Evi help her to stand, and leans against Evi, taking deep breaths. After collecting her self somewhat, she speaks. She has a slight Scottish accent._
> "No more nature magic, I guess. I hate this blasted forest even more now. I didn't think that was possible."


The lioness huntress gives Morag a bump with her fist on her shoulder, as if to rough her up but also to give her a bit of a push/encouragement.

Evi : You did well, sweetheart. Now stand back and leave the slimey freak to your-

For someone as cold-hearted and merciless as she is in her hunts, Evi is surprisingly pretty good at pep-talk too, when needed.
But she stops herself when Yev sends the fire shotgun shell at the ectoplasm.
The entire thing burns and melts away in the sizzling sound as it's being boiled inside out and outside in, through and through.
A few bushes have caught the fire too, but due to the wet and moist of the whole forest, literally with the blood around, the fire can't be held for long, so apparently there's little risk of setting the entire forest on fire.
The huntress is just about to throw a fit of panic when she sees the fire spreading around the bushes, but when it dies down fairly quick, she's glad she didn't throw a fit at the crew.
Instead of scolding Yev for it, she gives him a thumbs-up.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The lioness huntress gives Morag a bump with her fist on her shoulder, as if to rough her up but also to give her a bit of a push/encouragement.
> 
> Evi : You did well, sweetheart. Now stand back and leave the slimey freak to your-
> 
> ...


_Yev nods to her, and tops off his shotgun. In the background, Thelenaeus retrieves his shovel from the ground, and the salt water ceases to gush from the ground.

Morag smiles warmly back at Evi, thankful for the praise._
"Thank you, lass. I didn't expect the forest's curse to hit me like that. I'm usually immune to magical recoil, but something's different here it seems. Very dangerous."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev nods to her, and tops off his shotgun. In the background, Thelenaeus retrieves his shovel from the ground, and the salt water ceases to gush from the ground.
> 
> Morag smiles warmly back at Evi, thankful for the praise._
> "Thank you, lass. I didn't expect the forest's curse to hit me like that. I'm usually immune to magical recoil, but something's different here it seems. Very dangerous."


For now, the threat has been contained and eliminated. The acid ectoplasm is dealt with, and the zombies put down on the count once more. Moreover, the forest is not set on fire and smoke them all alive within.
A small victory compared to the madness they had to endure through during their time on the vast ocean... but a victory, nonetheless.
And as more of such small victories mount up, the battle will be won sooner or later. Slowly, but surely.
Evi looks over at Morag.

Evi : Yeah, this place is pretty freaky, and it's just the tip of the ice berg. Jin and Galaxy might know more about this sort of "eldritch cosmic corruption" better, but we'll talk about it once we get back to town.

She gives her the pipes back.

Evi : Here. Sorry for... wrenching it right outta your mouth like earlier.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> "Được rồi, tôi đã nhầm khi tôi đã hiểu lầm khi tôi thought it was a skull cracture sorry sorry my kull have bracked lighly when I hit the ground"*I said clearly not in very good Vietnamese as I had learned from my father but I had gotten rusty over the years* "những năm qua, xin lỗi vì tiếng Việt của tôi hơi lạc hậu" *I said looking embarrassed*





Universe said:


> *I switched back to English* “sorry I think I’ll stick to English” *I said so I wouldn’t get embarrassed anymore than I already was* “sorry I’m not a doctor I think ow hurts to think that I’ll leave that to the professionals”





Universe said:


> *I fell asleep my body in shock from the pain* “Zzzzzzzzzzzz” *I snored now fast asleep a nice dreamless sleep*


When the dragon falls asleep, the nurse and doctor returns. He looks to be a naga of sort, with six arms, emerald-green scales, ivory-yellow underbelly, and golden-yellow eyes.
The doctor, the nurse and the cat have some quick exchange about the dragon's injuries, and the doctor, after a quick examination without even touching the dragon at all, confirms that there's no skull fracture, there are only slight surface injuries such as scratches and bruises.
However, he has something else more serious. The stone shard that was found beneath the dragon's feet, belongs to a type of "star stone", usually found in the eldritch cosmic monstrosities that have made their presence know. The stone has something to do with manipulating bones inside one's body, and when refined, purified from the corruption, it can even be used for healing serious injuries such as skull fracture, but only necromancers specialized in bone magic can really use it.
The doctor suggests the cat and dragon to stay in the hospital for a while, to help around the place when they can, while the doctor keeps watch on any potential threats such as corruption and infection from the injuries that the cat and dragon got, when getting away from the monster in the forest.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> For now, the threat has been contained and eliminated. The acid ectoplasm is dealt with, and the zombies put down on the count once more. Moreover, the forest is not set on fire and smoke them all alive within.
> A small victory compared to the madness they had to endure through during their time on the vast ocean... but a victory, nonetheless.
> And as more of such small victories mount up, the battle will be won sooner or later. Slowly, but surely.
> Evi looks over at Morag.
> ...


_Morag examines the pipes for a minute, then turns and throws them in the bush. Turning back to Evi, she shrugs._
"I'm not gonna trust them. Might kill the next person who tries to play them, no clue what the evil here did to them."
_ She pauses, and looks up the path_
 "How far to town, now?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> When the dragon falls asleep, the nurse and doctor returns. He looks to be a naga of sort, with six arms, emerald-green scales, ivory-yellow underbelly, and golden-yellow eyes.
> The doctor, the nurse and the cat have some quick exchange about the dragon's injuries, and the doctor, after a quick examination without even touching the dragon at all, confirms that there's no skull fracture, there are only slight surface injuries such as scratches and bruises.
> However, he has something else more serious. The stone shard that was found beneath the dragon's feet, belongs to a type of "star stone", usually found in the eldritch cosmic monstrosities that have made their presence know. The stone has something to do with manipulating bones inside one's body, and when refined, purified from the corruption, it can even be used for healing serious injuries such as skull fracture, but only necromancers specialized in bone magic can really use it.
> The doctor suggests the cat and dragon to stay in the hospital for a while, to help around the place when they can, while the doctor keeps watch on any potential threats such as corruption and infection from the injuries that the cat and dragon got, when getting away from the monster in the forest.


*I groaned slowly waking up* “what did I miss?” *I said groggily not noticing that the doctor was in the room* “how long will I have to stay?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag examines the pipes for a minute, then turns and throws them in the bush. Turning back to Evi, she shrugs._
> "I'm not gonna trust them. Might kill the next person who tries to play them, no clue what the evil here did to them."
> _ She pauses, and looks up the path_
> "How far to town, now?"


Evi looks at the path up ahead, mumbling something, then back at Morag.

Evi : I would say... 2-3 km more. Do you think you can walk, or do you need help ? 'Cuz you kinda threw up your whole dinner just there.

The huntress does sound worried.
Meanwhile, the main-path team waits for them to finish up what they're doing.



Universe said:


> *I groaned slowly waking up* “what did I miss?” *I said still groggy not noticing that the doctor was in the room*


The doctor glances over at the dragon with a smile, but it's pretty clear he knows what ruckus the dragon has been causing ever since the dragon got in the hospital. He's just trying to be patient about it.
He tells the dragon everything they just discussed, including the suggestion of staying for at least a few days, to see if their injury at their feet would spread or heal over time.

Doctor : And I promise not to charge ya two kids. But, in return, I would need help dealing with the attacks at the hospital... and I hope you don't scream at the top of your lungs every time you get a poke or something.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Evi looks at the path up ahead, mumbling something, then back at Morag.
> 
> Evi : I would say... 2-3 km more. Do you think you can walk, or do you need help ? 'Cuz you kinda threw up your whole dinner just there.
> 
> ...


*I sighed I was never going to hear the end of this* “I’m sorry” *I said blushing embarrassed* “I’ve never been on the earth’s crust in years but I’ll help”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Evi looks at the path up ahead, mumbling something, then back at Morag.
> 
> Evi : I would say... 2-3 km more. Do you think you can walk, or do you need help ? 'Cuz you kinda threw up your whole dinner just there.
> 
> ...


_Morag waves her hand dismissively. _"Been through worse, I'll keep up fine."


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

*My hands caught fire startling me* “Eek!” *I exclaimed in surprise as my hands became engulfed in flames* “What is happening to me I’ve never experienced this before?!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My hands caught fire startling me* “Eek!” *I exclaimed in surprise as my hands became engulfed in flames* “What is happening to me I’ve never experienced this before?!”


It seems the dragon is never going to be able to just sit still for more than 5 seconds without something wanting to explode near him.
The patients, once again, have their chance to complain about the dragon making noises and not letting them sleep, because it's pretty late now. The doctor and nurse have to calm them down.
The cat sighs and places his hand on the dragon's hand, the water magic helping to put out the fire. But the cat is looking rather unamused and annoyed.

Miuko : Em sẽ cần anh giải thích khá nhiều chuyện đấy.

The doctor shakes his head and sighs, wondering what he's got himself into for letting this dragon into the facility, and obviously really tired at what he's been having to put up with so far, then simply leaves the room.
The nurse walks back, just as annoyed. She translates what the cat just said.

Mina : "I'm gonna need you to explain a lot."


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It seems the dragon is never going to be able to just sit still for more than 5 seconds without something wanting to explode near him.
> The patients, once again, have their chance to complain about the dragon making noises and not letting them sleep, because it's pretty late now. The doctor and nurse have to calm them down.
> The cat sighs and places his hand on the dragon's hand, the water magic helping to put out the fire. But the cat is looking rather unamused and annoyed.
> 
> ...


“Huh?” *I asked confused not getting what she means* “what are you talking about?” *I was angry at myself for overreacting It wasn’t going to kill me so why was I acting this way it was so weird.* “I’m really sorry I’m not normally like this”


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh?” *I asked confused not getting what she means* “what are you talking about?” *I was angry at myself for overreacting It wasn’t going to kill me so why was I acting this way it was so weird.* “I’m really sorry I’m not normally like this”


The two sit down on the bed, next to the dragon.

Mina : Alright. You're not normally like this, you say ? Then what's wrong with you ? Suddenly you screamed at the top of your lung out of nowhere about skull injury, then suddenly your hands are on fire.

She shakes her head.

Mina : I really can't make any sense about you. Your behavior, your... everything. Literally everything ! Like, no offense, but is something wrong with your head ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The two sit down on the bed, next to the dragon.
> 
> Mina : Alright. You're not normally like this, you say ? Then what's wrong with you ? Suddenly you screamed at the top of your lung out of nowhere about skull injury, then suddenly your hands are on fire.
> 
> ...


“My parents are dead I witnessed their murder I’ve never had an injury before because they never let me outside” *I was silently crying* “it’s not fair I didn’t want to make a fuss I’ve never been taught how to act around others I didn’t think that magic really existed I’m just a baby ancient fire dragon” *I was literally 3 years old*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag waves her hand dismissively. _"Been through worse, I'll keep up fine."


Evi : Alright. But if you need time to rest, let us know OK ? I'd prefer to get all of us alive and in one piece to the town safely.

She gently and playfully slaps the back of her hand on Morag's shoulders.

Evi : I still wanna listen to you singing sea shanties again. You MUST teach me how to sing "Wellerman" before leaving. Promise ?

She then extends her hand.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My parents are dead I witnessed their murder I’ve never had an injury before because they never let me outside” *I was silently crying* “it’s not fair I didn’t want to make a fuss I’ve never been taught how to act around others I didn’t think that magic really existed I’m just a baby ancient fire dragon” *I was literally 3 years old*


The nurse listens through the dragon's answer, then translates all of it for the cat.
Now they understand. No wonder the dragon behaves like that.
The cat looks extremely fed up. He is really not up to babysitting a 3-year-old dragon in a time like this.
But, at least he can talk properly and not just gibberish.
He rubs his forehead a bit, then gestures at the bed.

Miuko : Thôi, em đi ngủ đi. Đừng thức nữa. Cố mà ngủ đi cho khỏe.

Mina : Alright, just get some sleep for now. Don't stay up. Try to get some rest so you don't get tired.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Evi : Alright. But if you need time to rest, let us know OK ? I'd prefer to get all of us alive and in one piece to the town safely.
> 
> She gently and playfully slaps the back of her hand on Morag's shoulders.
> 
> ...


_Morag smiles and shakes it, her grip as firm as any of the sailors'. _
"Aye, will do, friend. Join me at the town tavern or pub, I'll be performing there if I can. I've training as a gleeman, or bard as it's called around here. I know lots of stories and songs besides the few shanties these lads love."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag smiles and shakes it, her grip as firm as any of the sailors'. _
> "Aye, will do, friend. Join me at the town tavern or pub, I'll be performing there if I can. I've training as a gleeman, or bard as it's called around here. I know lots of stories and songs besides the few shanties these lads love."


Evi : My treat.

She gestures towards the path up ahead that leads to town. Galaxy sees that as a sign of them done with what they're doing, so he signals the main-path team as well.

Galaxy : Alright folks, let's go. Coast is clear.

They all gather up and continue heading towards the town. Galaxy keeps with the linked light spots from their lanterns.
But, as they continue on, there are a few moths and insects that seem drawn into the lanterns... and they would not stop trying to get on the lanterns, no matter how much the crew members and survivors try to shoo and swat them away.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Evi : My treat.
> 
> She gestures towards the path up ahead that leads to town. Galaxy sees that as a sign of them done with what they're doing, so he signals the main-path team as well.
> 
> ...


_The sailors aren't particularly bothered by the bugs, though after a while it starts to get a bit irritating. Morag fingers her banjo for a few minutes, thinking about whether to use some magic to get rid of them, but eventually decides against it. Yev entertains himself by getting bugs to incinerate themselves in his magic flame.
And, of course, Thelenaeus doesn't even seem to notice the bugs._


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The nurse listens through the dragon's answer, then translates all of it for the cat.
> Now they understand. No wonder the dragon behaves like that.
> The cat looks extremely fed up. He is really not up to babysitting a 3-year-old dragon in a time like this.
> But, at least he can talk properly and not just gibberish.
> ...


*I fell asleep trying to ignore the throbbing in my wings* “Zzzzzzzzzzz” *I still missed my mom and dad but soon I was going to see Daddy again*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors aren't particularly bothered by the bugs, though after a while it starts to get a bit irritating. Morag fingers her banjo for a few minutes, thinking about whether to use some magic to get rid of them, but eventually decides against it. Yev entertains himself by getting bugs to incinerate themselves in his magic flame.
> And, of course, Thelenaeus doesn't even seem to notice the bugs._


It does get pretty annoying for Jin. Rather than entertaining himself like Yev does, he just gets a bit back behind to keep the distance from the bugs.
Galaxy charges lightning into the link between the lanterns, to zap all the bugs that get in, to keep them off her dad.
Jason doesn't mind the bugs either.
Eviscerena notices Morag taking out a banjo but then putting it away again.

Evi : Heh, as much as I like to hear your tunes... probably best if we keep quiet. We're on the stealth part, after all.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It does get pretty annoying for Jin. Rather than entertaining himself like Yev does, he just gets a bit back behind to keep the distance from the bugs.
> Galaxy charges lightning into the link between the lanterns, to zap all the bugs that get in, to keep them off her dad.
> Jason doesn't mind the bugs either.
> Eviscerena notices Morag taking out a banjo but then putting it away again.
> ...


_Morag's ears lay back, slightly embarrassed. _"Yeah, thought of that, there. Was gonna zap the bugs myself, but... too loud"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag's ears lay back, slightly embarrassed. _"Yeah, thought of that, there. Was gonna zap the bugs myself, but... too loud"


They press on through the forest. There's no end to the bugs, and even though Galaxy and Yev help with their respective power to deal with the bugs, there's more where that come from.
Eventually, they come across a massive spider web across the trees, with a strange, faint glow to it. The trees themselves have a huge hole inside them.
The web doesn't block the way, but there's something... eerie and ghostly about it.
For some reason, the light feels similar to the link that Galaxy is keeping between the lanterns.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> They press on through the forest. There's no end to the bugs, and even though Galaxy and Yev help with their respective power to deal with the bugs, there's more where that come from.
> Eventually, they come across a massive spider web across the trees, with a strange, faint glow to it. The trees themselves have a huge hole inside them.
> The web doesn't block the way, but there's something... eerie and ghostly about it.
> For some reason, the light feels similar to the link that Galaxy is keeping between the lanterns.


_The sailors become more alert, a few clicks sounding though the group as weapons are cocked. Thelenaeus shifts his shovel from his left hand to his mechanical right, anticipating another fight.

Morag falls back in the line, next to Jin. She murmurs to him._
"My nature magic was suppressed my this forest, something that's never happened before. Do you think it would affect other magics? I don't want to ruin another instrument if we get jumped again."


----------



## Universe (Apr 28, 2022)

*I snored softly trying not to disturb the other people in the room* “daddy?” *I muttered in my sleep my ears flicking cutely*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I snored softly trying not to disturb the other people in the room* “daddy?” *I muttered in my sleep my ears flicking cutely*


The cat gently pets the dragon's ears and tail to help him sleep better. He feels kind of bad nagging at and hitting a 3-year-old all this time.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors become more alert, a few clicks sounding though the group as weapons are cocked. Thelenaeus shifts his shovel from his left hand to his mechanical right, anticipating another fight.
> 
> Morag falls back in the line, next to Jin. She murmurs to him._
> "My nature magic was suppressed my this forest, something that's never happened before. Do you think it would affect other magics? I don't want to ruin another instrument if we get jumped again."


The large elephant sees Morag coming towards him, and leans towards Morag a bit to listen to his concern about the magic suppression.

Jin : As far as I've seen, we're doing just fine, I don't feel anything like that around here. What happened ?


----------



## Universe (Apr 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat gently pets the dragon's ears and tail to help him sleep better. He feels kind of bad nagging at and hitting a 3-year-old all this time.
> 
> 
> The large elephant sees Morag coming towards him, and leans towards Morag a bit to listen to his concern about the magic suppression.
> ...


*I giggled and flicked my tail playfully* “I want to see you daddy.” *I was so cute when I wasn’t trying to be and it was suddenly clear that the cultists were trying to sacrifice a 3-year old dragon who was scared*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat gently pets the dragon's ears and tail to help him sleep better. He feels kind of bad nagging at and hitting a 3-year-old all this time.
> 
> 
> The large elephant sees Morag coming towards him, and leans towards Morag a bit to listen to his concern about the magic suppression.
> ...


"Whatever evil cursed this place," _Morag gestures at the surrounding forest, "_traveled back though my Vinesong spell and tried to afflict me. I've never known any evil to be able to do that."
_She shakes her head. _"I've only known one person who's able to send recoil through my spells, and if he'd had anything to do with the curse here I'd know. So I worry."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 28, 2022)

(Hope Lith is alright)


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Hope Lith is alright)


(Slightly less so ; family issues got in the way and he's not doing very ok)


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2022)

(Oh)


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*I was snoring cutely and my tail wags*
“Zzzzzzzzzzzz I love you daddy” *I muttered in my sleep and it sounds so cute*


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Whatever evil cursed this place," _Morag gestures at the surrounding forest, "_traveled back though my Vinesong spell and tried to afflict me. I've never known any evil to be able to do that."
> _She shakes her head. _"I've only known one person who's able to send recoil through my spells, and if he'd had anything to do with the curse here I'd know. So I worry."


There is a look of concern on the elephant's face as he hears the details of the situation. There is still a lot more that remains unknown about the true nature of these monstrosities, and if that's the case, Morag was lucky that Eviscerena managed to snap her out of the spell.
There was no end to the horror, madness and chaos that they have endured through the days on the sea, and it's no safer on land.
He looks over.

Jin : You're OK now though, right ? Not... corrupted or anything, right ?

Clearly, he doesn't want to have to kill an afflicted and turned ally.


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled and flicked my tail playfully* “I want to see you daddy.” *I was so cute when I wasn’t trying to be and it was suddenly clear that the cultists were trying to sacrifice a 3-year old dragon who was scared*





Universe said:


> *I was snoring cutely and my tail wags*
> “Zzzzzzzzzzzz I love you daddy” *I muttered in my sleep and it sounds so cute*


The cat hears the dragon talking in his sleep and feels bad for him.
He might have been quite the nuisance, but he's just a a kid, and an orphan at such a young age.
Moreover, almost sacrificed.
But, at the very least, he's safe now.
The cat takes the chance, now that the dragon is sleeping, to get some rest too. Some actual rest this time.
He hopes the dragon doesn't wake up in the middle of the night crying about something, though. He's already had a really long day/night as it is.


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat hears the dragon talking in his sleep and feels bad for him.
> He might have been quite the nuisance, but he's just a a kid, and an orphan at such a young age.
> Moreover, almost sacrificed.
> But, at the very least, he's safe now.
> ...


*I muttered and my legs twitched in my sleep* “daddy.” *I said nuzzling my pillow cutely* “I miss you”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> There is a look of concern on the elephant's face as he hears the details of the situation. There is still a lot more that remains unknown about the true nature of these monstrosities, and if that's the case, Morag was lucky that Eviscerena managed to snap her out of the spell.
> There was no end to the horror, madness and chaos that they have endured through the days on the sea, and it's no safer on land.
> He looks over.
> 
> ...


_Morag smiles, clearly finding his comment a bit amusing, and gestures dismissively._
"Don't worry about me. Something that would corrupt another can only make me ill, as I've already taken precautions to shield my soul."


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*My foot starts to ich* “my foot is ichy” *I complained trying to ich my foot* “why is my foot so ichy?”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag smiles, clearly finding his comment a bit amusing, and gestures dismissively._
> "Don't worry about me. Something that would corrupt another can only make me ill, as I've already taken precautions to shield my soul."


Jin : Far as I've seen, it seems less about your soul and more about your body... we're not dealing with ghosts or demons to go for your soul, we're dealing with freaks of nature wanting your body.

And he would know. Everyone would know.
Up until their time on the sea together, the on-land survivors had had their share of fighting their way through monstrosities that were far different from what necromancers could conjure, and the sailors could probably say the same.


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The sailors become more alert, a few clicks sounding though the group as weapons are cocked. Thelenaeus shifts his shovel from his left hand to his mechanical right, anticipating another fight.


There's no movement in the area. It seems that the web is simply what's left of the creature inhabiting it and the victims trapped in it.
There seems to be something hidden behind the web, and inside the tree trunks... could be something of value, but could be something far the opposite...


----------



## PC Master Race (May 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I muttered and my legs twitched in my sleep* “daddy.” *I said nuzzling my pillow cutely* “I miss you”





Universe said:


> *My foot starts to ich* “my foot is ichy” *I complained trying to ich my foot* “why is my foot so ichy?”


The room is quiet. Everyone is sleeping.
Except the nurse named Mina.
She walks over him, keeping her voice down, in a way to tell him to also keep quiet too.

Mina : What's the matter ?


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The room is quiet. Everyone is sleeping.
> Except the nurse named Mina.
> She walks over him, keeping her voice down, in a way to tell him to also keep quiet too.
> 
> Mina : What's the matter ?


“My foot itches I don’t know why.” *I said not liking the itching sensation on the foot where the shard was and it was an burning itch* “make the itch stop.”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Far as I've seen, it seems less about your soul and more about your body... we're not dealing with ghosts or demons to go for your soul, we're dealing with freaks of nature wanting your body.
> 
> And he would know. Everyone would know.
> Up until their time on the sea together, the on-land survivors had had their share of fighting their way through monstrosities that were far different from what necromancers could conjure, and the sailors could probably say the same.
> ...


_She shrugs. Morag certainly seems to be dismissive of other's concerns._
"I'll keep on my toes then, until I learn more about it. Not particularly worried about that side of things though. The nature of the corruption is what I intend to investigate." 
_She smacks her fist down into her other hand's upturned palm, and her tail swishes

The sailors note something possibly of value back in the web, and Thel points it out to Jason. The sailors have had enough experience with cursed treasure to not be tempted to investigate it, but Thel asks Jason if they should check it out anyways._
"Might be something good, anyhow. Weh can have Seer check it first, he's got a good eye for curses."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

(I miss lith, more fun when it's not one on one like rn)


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

(Hello)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> (Hello)


(I'm not ignoring that you're here dw, just that you're in a different scenario that me. Will be nice whenever we link up, I look forward to that!)


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (I'm not ignoring that you're here dw, just that you're in a different scenario that me. Will be nice whenever we link up, I look forward to that!)


(Me too)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _She shrugs. Morag certainly seems to be dismissive of other's concerns._
> "I'll keep on my toes then, until I learn more about it. Not particularly worried about that side of things though. The nature of the corruption is what I intend to investigate."
> _She smacks her fist down into her other hand's upturned palm, and her tail swishes_


Jin : Careful with that ego, pal. Last thing I want is us killing each other cuz one of us is infected.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors note something possibly of value back in the web, and Thel points it out to Jason. The sailors have had enough experience with cursed treasure to not be tempted to investigate it, but Thel asks Jason if they should check it out anyways._
> "Might be something good, anyhow. Weh can have Seer check it first, he's got a good eye for curses."


The minotaur cocks his shotgun and ignites the barrel with fire, then takes aim at the spider web.

Jason : My advice... burn this thing down. If there're spider hatchlings or eggs in here, they burn to hell too. If not for the treasure, at least we deal with a potential threat. What's your call, folks ?



Universe said:


> “My foot itches I don’t know why.” *I said not liking the itching sensation on the foot where the shard was and it was an burning itch* “make the itch stop.”


The nurse looks over the dragon's feet.
The injuries don't seem too severe, there's no infection yet... but it indeed doesn't look so good.
She leaves the room, and later comes back with a pack of ice.

Mina : Hold still.

She then places his foot on the ice, to see if the cold helps to ease the itch.


----------



## Universe (May 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Careful with that ego, pal. Last thing I want is us killing each other cuz one of us is infected.
> 
> 
> The minotaur cocks his shotgun and ignites the barrel with fire, then takes aim at the spider web.
> ...


*I winced from the sudden cold* “Whoo that’s cold!” *I said trying to pull away out of instinct*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Careful with that ego, pal. Last thing I want is us killing each other cuz one of us is infected.


_Morag smirks
"_You guys just take care of yourselves. I won't be a liability to your little party"



PC Master Race said:


> The minotaur cocks his shotgun and ignites the barrel with fire, then takes aim at the spider web.
> 
> Jason : My advice... burn this thing down. If there're spider hatchlings or eggs in here, they burn to hell too. If not for the treasure, at least we deal with a potential threat. What's your call, folks ?


"Aye, that be good," _Thelenaeus responds. "_I still recommend Seer take a look before any of yeh touch it, if it do be some treasure."


(I'm changing Thel's accent to a more stereotypical pirate for now, I really didn't like the accent I was using for him)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I winced from the sudden cold* “Whoo that’s cold!” *I said trying to pull away out of instinct*


The nurse gently holds the dragon's foot, and presses the pack of ice a bit more firm.

Mina : It'll be alright, just a bit more ! Almost there !

She says so while petting his tail to calm him down.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, that be good," _Thelenaeus responds. "_I still recommend Seer take a look before any of yeh touch it, if it do be some treasure."


Jason nods, then pulls the trigger and sets the entire spider web ablaze.
Following that are the sounds of something sizzling and popping inside, mixed with shrieking noises... disgusting, to say the least.
But it also means there are something living beneath the web and inside the trees. And the fire makes short work of them, much to everyone's relief.
As the tree trunks burn away, there are treasures revealed inside them... but also more than just that.
Bones. Specifically, skulls.
Presumably of the victims.
Jin looks away. Not out of disgust, but distress.


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The nurse gently holds the dragon's foot, and presses the pack of ice a bit more firm.
> 
> Mina : It'll be alright, just a bit more ! Almost there !
> 
> She says so while petting his tail to calm him down.


“Cold cold cold.” *I whimpered trying to stay calm* “my body is sensitive to extreme temperatures just letting you know”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason nods, then pulls the trigger and sets the entire spider web ablaze.
> Following that are the sounds of something sizzling and popping inside, mixed with shrieking noises... disgusting, to say the least.
> But it also means there are something living beneath the web and inside the trees. And the fire makes short work of them, much to everyone's relief.
> As the tree trunks burn away, there are treasures revealed inside them... but also more than just that.
> ...


_The sailors don't seem bothered at all by the sounds, or the remains. About half the sailors take watch positions to keep an eye out for any creatures that might have been attracted by the fire. Before anyone approaches the treasures, the crewman called Seer steps forward to investigate. A whippet, he looks like he could be the brother of Quartermaster Shyto. He wasn't seen much on the trip over, as he was always up in the crows nest or climbing about the rigging. He wears an eyepatch over one eye, and carries a lever action carbine in one hand, stock tucked in his armpit. In the dim light, the iris of his one visible eye glows blue, the light shimmering like sunlight filtering through water onto a reef. He gazes over the treasure for a minute, searching for curses or enchantments._



Spoiler



Quote of the mention of Shyto from the beginning of the RP


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _...and Quartermaster Shyto, a grey whippet with a peg leg and a jerkiness to his movement caused by a survived bite from a venomous sea monster._


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

*My body shivers reflexively from the cold* “cold cold cold!” *I couldn’t move my foot*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors don't seem bothered at all by the sounds, or the remains. About half the sailors take watch positions to keep an eye out for any creatures that might have been attracted by the fire. Before anyone approaches the treasures, the crewman called Seer steps forward to investigate. A whippet, he looks like he could be the brother of Quartermaster Shyto. He wasn't seen much on the trip over, as he was always up in the crows nest or climbing about the rigging. He wears an eyepatch over one eye, and carries a lever action carbine in one hand, stock tucked in his armpit. In the dim light, the iris of his one visible eye glows blue, the light shimmering like sunlight filtering through water onto a reef. He gazes over the treasure for a minute, searching for curses or enchantments._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as he may be concerned, there is no curse or enchantment to be found in the treasures.
Only dusts and ashes.
Though the skulls in particular, and the bones in general, seem to have been... deformed. Twisted. Reshaped. Not recognizable to be of any known species anymore.



Universe said:


> “Cold cold cold.” *I whimpered trying to stay calm* “my body is sensitive to extreme temperatures just letting you know”





Universe said:


> *My body shivers reflexively from the cold* “cold cold cold!” *I couldn’t move my foot*


Mina : But the cold helps with the itch ! Just... keep it a bit more, you're doing great !

She tries to encourage him while keeping the ice pack at his foot.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As far as he may be concerned, there is no curse or enchantment to be found in the treasures.
> Only dusts and ashes.
> Though the skulls in particular, and the bones in general, seem to have been... deformed. Twisted. Reshaped. Not recognizable to be of any known species anymore.


_The whippet turns back to the party, and gives a small shake of the head.
_"Nothing that I can see. It's probably safe."
_Seer steps to the side, not interested in looking through the treasure.

Thelenaeus faces Jason and gestures to the treasure and bones. _
"Now then, how shall we distribute the spoils, kip?"
_A few of the sailors not on guard step around them, looking hungrily at the treasure. Morag also steps up, though her gaze rests on the twisted bones._


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As far as he may be concerned, there is no curse or enchantment to be found in the treasures.
> Only dusts and ashes.
> Though the skulls in particular, and the bones in general, seem to have been... deformed. Twisted. Reshaped. Not recognizable to be of any known species anymore.
> 
> ...


*I looked at her trying not to scream* “that’s cold I’ve never felt anything so cold before” *I said my body shivering*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 5, 2022)

(Sorry for doing this so slow ; I've been way too invested and caught up in another vietnamese RP, heh)


----------



## Universe (May 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Sorry for doing this so slow ; I've been way too invested and caught up in another vietnamese RP, heh)


(It’s ok)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2022)

(I'll try to get this back on the line, but pls be advised that Lith may not be very active ; I'll just simply keep him as traveling with us at a safe spot so he's not injured whenever he comes back)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The whippet turns back to the party, and gives a small shake of the head._
> "Nothing that I can see. It's probably safe."
> _Seer steps to the side, not interested in looking through the treasure.
> 
> ...


Treasure and wealth, to be shared among them... or for them to plan of betrayal ?
The glimpse of gold may yet soon be stained in blood, in place of trust.
Not an easy matter to sort out, when they all need this for different reasons. One can only hope none of those reasonn is of ill intent. But with the greedy and hungry look that the sailors have, gazing at the lost treasures... mutiny is not off the table.
Thel would know best who to keep an eye out on... but Jin knows best who to keep the treasure they come across.

Jin : Leave it to my daughter.

The beast has the expression that looks to be the equivalent of raising her eyebrow.

Galaxy : Why me, dad ?

Jin : 'Cuz you don't need it like we do, sweetheart.

She looks at him in the eyes, as if looking for answers, then nods, seemingly understanding what he means now. Then she looks back at the crew.

Galaxy : May I ?


----------



## PC Master Race (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked at her trying not to scream* “that’s cold I’ve never felt anything so cold before” *I said my body shivering*


Mina : But your foot isn't itchy, right ? So just hold still, almost got it !

She says so while rubbing the pack of ice against his foot in an attempt to "scratch" it too, to help with the itch.
Meanwhile the cat is still fast asleep. He's curled up on his bed, hugging his own tail. His small purring noise is just as adorable.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Treasure and wealth, to be shared among them... or for them to plan of betrayal ?
> The glimpse of gold may yet soon be stained in blood, in place of trust.
> Not an easy matter to sort out, when they all need this for different reasons. One can only hope none of those reasonn is of ill intent. But with the greedy and hungry look that the sailors have, gazing at the lost treasures... mutiny is not off the table.
> Thel would know best who to keep an eye out on... but Jin knows best who to keep the treasure they come across.
> ...


*Thel raises a hand in a gesture of pause*
"Not much money to be made, in our line of work. Perhaps ye could hold onto it until such time as it could be sold, and the profits distributed evenly?"


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Mina : But your foot isn't itchy, right ? So just hold still, almost got it !
> 
> She says so while rubbing the pack of ice against his foot in an attempt to "scratch" it too, to help with the itch.
> Meanwhile the cat is still fast asleep. He's curled up on his bed, hugging his own tail. His small purring noise is just as adorable.


“No but it’s very cold” *I said trying not to shiver* “my foot is very sensitive”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *Thel raises a hand in a gesture of pause*
> "Not much money to be made, in our line of work. Perhaps ye could hold onto it until such time as it could be sold, and the profits distributed evenly?"


Galaxy : Yeah, I can do that. No issue.

She does sound uninterested in keeping the treasure. She takes out a bag and walks over to the tree, but still looks back at them.

Galaxy : May I ?



Universe said:


> “No but it’s very cold” *I said trying not to shiver* “my foot is very sensitive”


The nurse then takes the ice pack away from the dragon's foot, and chuckles.

Mina : You may be just 3 years old but your body is almost like 23 already, heh.

Then she rubs his forehead.

Mina : OK, now get some rest, big boy. It's really late.


----------



## Universe (May 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Yeah, I can do that. No issue.
> 
> She does sound uninterested in keeping the treasure. She takes out a bag and walks over to the tree, but still looks back at them.
> 
> ...


*I fell asleep again but I needed a plushie to hug* “I need a plush” *I said in my sleep*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Yeah, I can do that. No issue.
> 
> She does sound uninterested in keeping the treasure. She takes out a bag and walks over to the tree, but still looks back at them.
> 
> Galaxy : May I ?


"Aye, go ahead." _Thel waves back the crewmen, and all move away to make room

Morag crouches, picking up one of the skulls. She studies it, turning it in her hands_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, go ahead." _Thel waves back the crewmen, and all move away to make room
> 
> Morag crouches, picking up one of the skulls. She studies it, turning it in her hands_


The beast starts to put the treasure in the bag. Doesn't even look like she bothers to count the total value. Then she hangs the bag on the belt on her waist to make sure it's tied tight.

As for the skull, it seems to have been a humanoid skull, but the lower jaw has been twisted and deformed to a side in an impossible way, as if it was sculped like that at some point. The back of the skull has some shallow holes as if punctured with something, but not all the way through into the brain cavity.
No corrupted energy lingering in the bones or skulls, but it's clearly not a good sign in this forest.
Never was, never been, never will.

Jason : Come on, we should keep moving. I think we're almost there.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast starts to put the treasure in the bag. Doesn't even look like she bothers to count the total value. Then she hangs the bag on the belt on her waist to make sure it's tied tight.
> 
> As for the skull, it seems to have been a humanoid skull, but the lower jaw has been twisted and deformed to a side in an impossible way, as if it was sculped like that at some point. The back of the skull has some shallow holes as if punctured with something, but not all the way through into the brain cavity.
> No corrupted energy lingering in the bones or skulls, but it's clearly not a good sign in this forest.
> ...


_The sailors line up again, and resume the trek
Morag falls in beside Jin, still holding the skull. She offers it to him_
"I don't know what to make of this" _She looks concerned. "_At first glance, I thought it was a magic I'm familiar with. Bonesmithing. But it's too smooth, too natural. Bonesmithing leaves marks, twisting and seams caused by its corruption."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 11, 2022)

( @PC Master Race do you think you could manage posting at least once daily? I really don't want this to die)


----------



## Universe (May 11, 2022)

(Me neither)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> ( @PC Master Race do you think you could manage posting at least once daily? I really don't want this to die)





Universe said:


> (Me neither)


(Sorry, I've been too invested in the other rp that I forgot about this one ; I'll try to get it back on track)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors line up again, and resume the trek
> Morag falls in beside Jin, still holding the skull. She offers it to him_
> "I don't know what to make of this" _She looks concerned. "_At first glance, I thought it was a magic I'm familiar with. Bonesmithing. But it's too smooth, too natural. Bonesmithing leaves marks, twisting and seams caused by its corruption."


Jin looks at the skull, his expression telling a sense of recognizing something... really bad. He doesn't hold the skull, but he moves his finger at invisible "lines" where the skull was shifted.

Jin : I know two types of magic that can do this. Bone-smithing, a type of necromancy, is one... but this doesn't feel like necromancy. Looks more caused by star stones.

He proceeds to explain.
"Star stone" is what he calls for a type of white, stone-like material with water-like patterns similar to Damascus steel, often in stalagmite/stalactite formations. It's always charged with three cosmic elemental lights : fire (sunlight, plasma, lava and magma), frost (moonlight and stellar wind), and lightning (starlight, aurora waves and nebula clouds). This type of stone can be used to control skeletons and bones in the body.

Jin : I hope I'm wrong, though. I hope this is just bone-smithing or something freaky that the cultists use.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

They continue pressing on, until they see lights up ahead in a distance, moving around in the bushes. But, along with the sight, is the faint buzzing noises... like from mosquitos.
And the faint smell of blood.

Jason : ... More bugs... this is starting to get annoying.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin looks at the skull, his expression telling a sense of recognizing something... really bad. He doesn't hold the skull, but he moves his finger at invisible "lines" where the skull was shifted.
> 
> Jin : I know two types of magic that can do this. Bone-smithing, a type of necromancy, is one... but this doesn't feel like necromancy. Looks more caused by star stones.
> 
> ...


"Interesting..." _Morag frowns to herself and hooks the skull on her belt_



PC Master Race said:


> They continue pressing on, until they see lights up ahead in a distance, moving around in the bushes. But, along with the sight, is the faint buzzing noises... like from mosquitos.
> And the faint smell of blood.
> 
> Jason : ... More bugs... this is starting to get annoying.


T_he sailors sniff the air, noting the smell of blood. Yev chuckles, moving his hand and flame around to burn more bu_gs.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Interesting..." *Morag frowns to herself and hooks the skull on her belt*
> 
> 
> *The sailors sniff the air, noting the smell of blood. Yev chuckles, moving his hand and flame around to burn more bugs.*


They would assume this to be just another nuisance with some bugs attracted to the light... and if worse, maybe some mosquitos that are feasting on the corpses of the unfortunate victims.
Until the main-path team notices something gestating in the shadow.
If they lift up their light, they could see them to be...
Cocoons and hives of the insects.
Shifting and bulging organisms hide behind translucent walls. Sources of the accursed vermins plaguing the forest.
That sickening, maddening buzz noise is worse up this close.
But worst of all is in front of them.
Massive mutated insects that look like a cross of firefly and mosquito.
This situation calls for something to burn them to hell... and even the sailors would know too.

Jason : There's gonna be at least a whole swarm of them as soon as we open fire... I have a bad idea, because it involves using your rum. Sorry, mates.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> They would assume this to be just another nuisance with some bugs attracted to the light... and if worse, maybe some mosquitos that are feasting on the corpses of the unfortunate victims.
> Until the main-path team notices something gestating in the shadow.
> If they lift up their light, they could see them to be...
> Cocoons and hives of the insects.
> ...


_The sailors grumble, but break out their flasks of alcohol. Yev, after contributing a large canteen of schnapps, racks his shotgun empty and begins thumbing in shells marked with a red band_
"Shhh," _Yev puts a finger to his lips, over a giant smile. _"Dragon's breass. I schould not have zese on zee schip."

_Morag pulls out her banjo, and holds it ready to play.
"_I can cover you with extra fire magic, I'll just need a few seconds of playing to charge it."


----------



## Universe (May 12, 2022)

*I snored softly trying not to wake anyone* “zzzzzzzzzzz mommy.” *I said in my sleep ignoring the pain in my wings*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors grumble, but break out their flasks of alcohol. Yev, after contributing a large canteen of schnapps, racks his shotgun empty and begins thumbing in shells marked with a red band_
> "Shhh," _Yev puts a finger to his lips, over a giant smile. _"Dragon's breass. I schould not have zese on zee schip."
> 
> _Morag pulls out her banjo, and holds it ready to play.
> "_I can cover you with extra fire magic, I'll just need a few seconds of playing to charge it."


Jason could tell the sailors are pretty reluctant with the idea, but at least willing enough to go with it without further convincing.

Jason : OK, the idea is, Evis will scout ahead and spread the rum all over them from above, without alerting them. Then, we open fire at all possible directions to light them up at the same time, to minimize the risk of them swarming at us.

Jin gives them a small vial of his venom to mix in with the alcohol.

Jin : Add this in, they'll be liquified like acid melt-down.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason could tell the sailors are pretty reluctant with the idea, but at least willing enough to go with it without further convincing.
> 
> Jason : OK, the idea is, Evis will scout ahead and spread the rum all over them from above, without alerting them. Then, we open fire at all possible directions to light them up at the same time, to minimize the risk of them swarming at us.
> 
> ...


_At Jin's direction, the sailors mix the poison in with the alcohol, and distribute it into the largest containers_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _At Jin's direction, the sailors mix the poison in with the alcohol, and distribute it into the largest containers_


Once done, the huntress takes off her equipment to reduce the load, and carries one container on her shoulders, as she runs up the nearest tree and begins to literally hop between the trees, splashing the rum/acid all over the insects and their hives in the infested areas below.
The second container goes just as smooth... until she gets back to the crew, just as the buzzing noises suddenly get noticeably louder.

Evis : Acid ectoplasm in here again. Probably from Jin's venom. Now they and the bugs are eating each other alive.

Jin : ... Wha- what ?

Evis : Your venom is acidic, right ? The ectoplasm probably got lured here 'cuz of your venom.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Once done, the huntress takes off her equipment to reduce the load, and carries one container on her shoulders, as she runs up the nearest tree and begins to literally hop between the trees, splashing the rum/acid all over the insects and their hives in the infested areas below.
> The second container goes just as smooth... until she gets back to the crew, just as the buzzing noises suddenly get noticeably louder.
> 
> Evis : Acid ectoplasm in here again. Probably from Jin's venom. Now they and the bugs are eating each other alive.
> ...


*Thelenaeus shrugs*
"Well, that works too."


----------



## PC Master Race (May 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *Thelenaeus shrugs*
> "Well, that works too."


Jason loads up his gun.

Jason : I say we light them all up and get through here as fast as we can. What do you say ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 12, 2022)

"Aye, we be ready," _Thel replies.
The sailors ready their weapons

Morag plucks a scale on her banjo, and adjusts the tuning slightly.
"G_ood to go."


----------



## PC Master Race (May 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, we be ready," _Thel replies.
> The sailors ready their weapons
> 
> Morag plucks a scale on her banjo, and adjusts the tuning slightly.
> "G_ood to go."


The minotaur takes the lead and, with the rest of the survivors, aim at the left side of the forest, while the sailors aim at the right. Then all of them open fire.
The acidic rum all splatered on the insects and their gestating hives, upon getting hit by the fire, light up as easy as from gas, quickly engulf them all and spread to the ectoplasm too.
A few of the oversized/mutated insects are quick enough to reach the team while still on fire, but not quick enough to do anything to them before getting shredded apart by the gunfire, and having their insides ripped and torn from outside in.
Some of the insects even have eggs inside, feeding on the fresh blood that is presumably from the victims.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The minotaur takes the lead and, with the rest of the survivors, aim at the left side of the forest, while the sailors aim at the right. Then all of them open fire.
> The acidic rum all splatered on the insects and their gestating hives, upon getting hit by the fire, light up as easy as from gas, quickly engulf them all and spread to the ectoplasm too.
> A few of the oversized/mutated insects are quick enough to reach the team while still on fire, but not quick enough to do anything to them before getting shredded apart by the gunfire, and having their insides ripped and torn from outside in.
> Some of the insects even have eggs inside, feeding on the fresh blood that is presumably from the victims.


_The fire and bullets prover wonderfully effective at dispatching this threat. Morag keeps up a tune on her banjo, and the air around the survivors rises a few degrees in temperature. She scans the forest for any emergent threat that the party might not notice.

And despite the intensity of the fight, Thelenaeus still notices Yev firing off a few dragon's breath rounds, and gives him a glare that could curdle milk._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The fire and bullets prover wonderfully effective at dispatching this threat. Morag keeps up a tune on her banjo, and the air around the survivors rises a few degrees in temperature. She scans the forest for any emergent threat that the party might not notice.


Thankfully, none of them survives the onslaught of bullet hell unleashed upon them, and in only a few minutes, what was a sickening hive of mutated, bloodthirsty mosquitoes infesting and plaguing this part of the forest, now reduced to ashes and burned to oblivion. The acidic ectoplasm was also evaporated from the fire until none of them remains to terrorize anyone here anymore.
But, when the survivors and the sailors hold their fire to check if the threat is truly gone, they see a moving light from the distance.
This time, they actually hear it's someone's voice.
Could it be a friendly face, in this hell hole ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully, none of them survives the onslaught of bullet hell unleashed upon them, and in only a few minutes, what was a sickening hive of mutated, bloodthirsty mosquitoes infesting and plaguing this part of the forest, now reduced to ashes and burned to oblivion. The acidic ectoplasm was also evaporated from the fire until none of them remains to terrorize anyone here anymore.
> But, when the survivors and the sailors hold their fire to check if the threat is truly gone, they see a moving light from the distance.
> This time, they actually hear it's someone's voice.
> Could it be a friendly face, in this hell hole ?


_Morag cuts off her music with the end of the immediate threat, and the sailors reload. There's certainly hope growing among them that this night is nearly over.

Thelenaeus calls out towards the light, his voice carrying through the forest_.
"Ahoy, there!"


----------



## PC Master Race (May 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag cuts off her music with the end of the immediate threat, and the sailors reload. There's certainly hope growing among them that this night is nearly over.
> 
> Thelenaeus calls out towards the light, his voice carrying through the forest_.
> "Ahoy, there!"


The night is indeed almost over.
With what little light there could be from the rising sun, they could just barely see that, from the distance up ahead, is a person.
And thankfully not a cultist.
He looks to be a wolf, wearing normal town clothes, armed with a sawed-off shotgun in one hand and holding a lantern in the other.

Unnamed wolf : Who goes there ?

Still not sure if friend or foe, but no language barrier here is already a plus for the weary travelers.

Jason : We're survivors, looking for a place to rest.

A brief pause. Then the wolf approaches them... followed by a surprised look on his face.

Unnamed wolf : ... I'll be damned, didn't think there would be survivors through this shit hole full of giant-ass mosquitos and freaky acid ectoplasm. Come on. follow me.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 14, 2022)

@The_Happiest_Husky (sorry, I kind of lost track and couldn't find a place for Yev and the fire ; I also couldn't find a place to get in the brain leech (the jellyfish monster that chased after Universe) cuz I felt like it's very unnatural and is just throwing monsters in for the party to fight)


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2022)

*I started to have a nightmare about the cultists and my kidnapping* “no no no” *I murmured trying not to scream*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky (sorry, I kind of lost track and couldn't find a place for Yev and the fire ; I also couldn't find a place to get in the brain leech (the jellyfish monster that chased after Universe) cuz I felt like it's very unnatural and is just throwing monsters in for the party to fight)


(Nw mate, we got plenty of time ahead of us. Just hold onto the idea, and throw whatever you like at my crew. I've got like a couple pages worth of various ideas for reactions and special circumstances)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The night is indeed almost over.
> With what little light there could be from the rising sun, they could just barely see that, from the distance up ahead, is a person.
> And thankfully not a cultist.
> He looks to be a wolf, wearing normal town clothes, armed with a sawed-off shotgun in one hand and holding a lantern in the other.
> ...


_The sailors raise a cheer, relieved to be making it to safe harbour. Morag whoops right along with them._
"Come along! Good work, my boys!" _Thelenaeus calls out, heaving his shovel into the air._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors raise a cheer, relieved to be making it to safe harbour. Morag whoops right along with them._
> "Come along! Good work, my boys!" _Thelenaeus calls out, heating his shovel into the air._


Thankfully, they're not too far from the exit of the forest.
Once out in the open, it's much easier to see the surroundings, not obscured by the shadow of the dead trees.
The scene before them, a sight for sore eyes. A small town, shielded by the walls and watch towers around.
A quiet, decayed settlement where a handful of people still cling to a squalid yet relatively civilized existence.

Unnamed wolf : Welcome home, such as it is.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully, they're not too far from the exit of the forest.
> Once out in the open, it's much easier to see the surroundings, not obscured by the shadow of the dead trees.
> The scene before them, a sight for sore eyes. A small town, shielded by the walls and watch towers around.
> A quiet, decayed settlement where a handful of people still cling to a squalid yet relatively civilized existence.
> ...


_The sailors happily head for the town, their laughing and joking from the beginning of the hike making full return. While the town may appear dreary to most, the appearance is certainly no damper to the enthusiasm of the sailors._


----------



## Universe (May 15, 2022)

*I think I hear something and started to fuss a bit* “what’s that racket out there?” *I muttered in annoyance*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors happily head for the town, their laughing and joking from the beginning of the hike making full return. While the town may appear dreary to most, the appearance is certainly no damper to the enthusiasm of the sailors._


In these trying times, a bit of laughters wouldn't hurt to cope with the hardship.
After all, what's the point of reminding yourself of it and wearing you down all the time, and not trying to lift up your spirit to hope for the better ?
No-one is alone and no-one is left behind.
Indeed, the atmosphere looks rather gloomy due to the weather and the sky, almost permanently tainted by the clouds dyed black by smokes.
But laughter is quite contagious, and the sailors do help to lift up the mood around here.
The on-land survivors are just glad to have made it, and in one piece. No reason to be somber of the current situation that the world is still on the edge of destruction. A new day awaits.
The wolf takes them to the left side of the town, where an old tavern is situated.

Unnamed wolf : Didn't expect sea farers to come here, not after the whole world nearly turned inside out into a shit hole like this. I bet y'all have a lot to tell, but it must have been a long night for you, eh ? So, take your time to rest. Don't let me keep you busy.

He slightly bows, with his gun held across his chest, then takes his leave.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> In these trying times, a bit of laughters wouldn't hurt to cope with the hardship.
> After all, what's the point of reminding yourself of it and wearing you down all the time, and not trying to lift up your spirit to hope for the better ?
> No-one is alone and no-one is left behind.
> Indeed, the atmosphere looks rather gloomy due to the weather and the sky, almost permanently tainted by the clouds dyed black by smokes.
> ...


_The rowdy bunch makes for the tavern door, Morag joining them in their laughter. Thel and two sailors drop behind, discussing supplies and other business in serious tones._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The rowdy bunch makes for the tavern door, Morag joining them in their laughter._


The tavern is still empty in the early morning, but now crowded and all noisy by the sailors.
The minotaur takes a glance at the place, then rests his shotgun on a rack on the wall.

Jason : Good to be back.

He then walks to the drinks on the shelf and grabs for himself a bottle of whiskey. He doesn't even need to look for it, he just walks right to where it is and grabs the thing, like he already knows where it is.
And he doesn't need a cup for this. He just wings it with a chug to help with the thirst.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Thel and two sailors drop behind, discussing supplies and other business in serious tones.


Eviscerena has also already taken her leave and heads towards a building, after the wolf biid them goodbye. She seems rather tired and could use some rest.
Jin is also both sleepy and hungry to think straight right now, so he just leaves Thel and the two to their own business, and heads to the other side of the town, opposite the tavern. Looks to be a blacksmith.
Galaxy doesn't seem tired or hungry at all, thanks to the different nature of her biology, but she joins her dad nonetheless. She still makes sure to keep the bag of treasure that they found in the forest earlier, but also to not use it for anyone, not even her dad, until there is an agreement between them all about it.



Universe said:


> *I think I hear something and started to fuss a bit* “what’s that racket out there?” *I muttered in annoyance*


The cat wakes up, but not due to the noises of the rowdy sailors visiting the town.
He sits up and rubs his eyes, purring a bit, then gets off the bed, walking to the dragon.
On his phone, google translate again.

_"Em thấy đỡ chưa ?"
"Do you feel better?"_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The tavern is still empty in the early morning, but now crowded and all noisy by the sailors.
> The minotaur takes a glance at the place, then rests his shotgun on a rack on the wall.
> 
> Jason : Good to be back.
> ...


_As the sailors get settled and hail the tavernkeep for breakfasts, Morag slips through the group and settles down in a corner. She takes off her pack, and unpacks a hurdy gurdy. With nimble fingers she attaches the crank and begins stringing it.
Thel and his two assistants enter the tavern a minute later, and sit at a separate table. One of them, the surgeon who attempted to help Lith back before they left the ship, stands and moves through the sailors, taking tally of whatever resources they have used up, mostly ammunition in this case._


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The tavern is still empty in the early morning, but now crowded and all noisy by the sailors.
> The minotaur takes a glance at the place, then rests his shotgun on a rack on the wall.
> 
> Jason : Good to be back.
> ...


“A bit thank you” *I said waking up starving* “I’m really hungry right now and I don’t know where to get food right now”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _As the sailors get settled and hail the tavernkeep for breakfasts, Morag slips through the group and settles down in a corner. She takes off her pack, and unpacks a hurdy gurdy. With nimble fingers she attaches the crank and begins stringing it.
> Thel and his two assistants enter the tavern a minute later, and sit at a separate table. One of them, the surgeon who attempted to help Lith back before they left the ship, stands and moves through the sailors, taking tally of whatever resources they have used up, mostly ammunition in this case._


Jason chuckles, then wings it with another chug of the whiskey. Then he heads to the kitchen.
Sounds of frying pan and pot clanging together could be heard from there, followed by the stove being turned on, and the sizzling sounds of something being fried.
From the smells of it, seems to be omelette and sausages, with some buttered toasts.
When he's served all tables with the foods, he gets back to the counter for another chug of whiskey.

Jason : Y'all best be quiet for me sleep, lest I make ya stay quiet, aye ?... Aye.

Then he gets to his room (just behind the counter). There is a sound of the door being locked.
For someone of his age, it's nothing short of wonder how he can still keep up with the others through the forest eaier.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “A bit thank you” *I said waking up starving* “I’m really hungry right now and I don’t know where to get food right now”


The cat types on the phone again, then shows the dragon.

_"Wait here."
"Đợi đây."_

Then he bolts out of the room.
About 15 minutes later, he's back (but sweats all over his forehead and panting heavily, like he just ran through 3-4 floors of the hospital), with a small bag.
He takes out a bread stuffed with fried eggs and sausage inside. He gives it to the dragon.


----------



## Universe (May 18, 2022)

*I ate the fried eggs and the sausage* “thank you” *I said full of gratitude* “that feels much better”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason chuckles, then wings it with another chug of the whiskey. Then he heads to the kitchen.
> Sounds of frying pan and pot clanging together could be heard from there, followed by the stove being turned on, and the sizzling sounds of something being fried.
> From the smells of it, seems to be omelette and sausages, with some buttered toasts.
> When he's served all tables with the foods, he gets back to the counter for another chug of whiskey.
> ...


_As the sailors chow down, Morag finishes setting up her gurdy. Strapping it on, she drags a chair onto a raised section of flooring and sits down.
She begins with a tune that some may be familiar with. The sailors know it, thanks to their travels to other lands


Spoiler










_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ate the fried eggs and the sausage* “thank you” *I said full of gratitude* “that feels much better”


The cat smiles. He doesn't know much English but that "thank you" should be enough.
He holds the dragon's hand and gets him off the bed, too.

Miuko : Let's go.

He takes the dragon out of the room, just as the family members of other patients arrive to pay a visit.
Seems like most people here are Vietnamese, judging by their language.
As they get out of the room, and look out from the 2nd floor of the hospital, they could hear faint music from the tavern not too far away.
A surprise to be sure, but also a welcomed one.
The cat takes the dragon to the 1st floor, making sure to keep an eye out for the dragon's feet in case of infection, due to the monster's attack last night.
He himself seems OK, so if the dragon is OK too, they should be good to go.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _As the sailors chow down, Morag finishes setting up her gurdy. Strapping it on, she drags a chair onto a raised section of flooring and sits down.
> She begins with a tune that some may be familiar with. The sailors know it, thanks to their travels to other lands
> 
> 
> ...


Music, to sooth the mind, relieve the stress, and cast away worries.
Food and drink, to heal and refresh the body.
The long night is now behind, but no-one was left behind.
Everyone deserves a good respite such as now.
Today is a new day.


----------



## Universe (May 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat smiles. He doesn't know much English but that "thank you" should be enough.
> He holds the dragon's hand and gets him off the bed, too.
> 
> Miuko : Let's go.
> ...


*I whimpered a bit seeing the family members come in as it still hurts that my parents were dead* “It’s not fair why did my parents have to die” *I asked close to tears*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Music, to sooth the mind, relieve the stress, and cast away worries.
> Food and drink, to heal and refresh the body.
> The long night is now behind, but no-one was left behind.
> Everyone deserves a good respite such as now.
> Today is a new day.


_Morag plays a few more tunes, then when the sailors are finished eating she sets her gurdy down and stands. She hops down off the stage, and steps among the tables._
"Now, have you lads happened to hear the sad fate of some good men of the sea? The fate of Barret and his crew of privateers?"
_A few of the sailors whoop, and Yev starts pounding a beat on the table. 
"_Alright then, as you know..."
_More sailors join in to the beat, whether on the tables or stomping._
"...The year was 1778."
_Morag leads them in the song for the first stanza, moving through the tables. At the next stanza, she taps off a sailor who takes over. The lead is passed around the room until Thel is tapped for the final stanza. The beat continues as they cheer him on, convincing him to join in. He does so with a smile and sings beautifully.


Spoiler










_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2022)

( @The_Happiest_Husky video is not available... name of the song ?)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @The_Happiest_Husky video is not available... name of the song ?)


(Ah, might be region locked. It's The Real McKenzies' rendition of Barrett's Privateers, one of my favourites)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag plays a few more tunes, then when the sailors are finished eating she sets her gurdy down and stands. She hops down off the stage, and steps among the tables._
> "Now, have you lads happened to hear the sad fate of some good men of the sea? The fate of Barret and his crew of privateers?"
> _A few of the sailors whoop, and Yev starts pounding a beat on the table.
> "_Alright then, as you know..."
> ...


So much for a calm morning.
Seems that the sailors forgot the old minotaur is sleeping in his room right next to the bar.
Or they just want to kick off this morning with something cheerful to lift up the spirits and help the townspeople here start a new day.
Whichever the case, can't blame them.
Some of the townsfolk pay a visit at the tavern out of curiosity for the music they hear, and find themselves quite enjoying the lively spirit present here. They clap their hands along with the rhythm.



Universe said:


> *I whimpered a bit seeing the family members come in as it still hurts that my parents were dead* “It’s not fair why did my parents have to die” *I asked close to tears*


The cat doesn't quite understand what the dragon means, but judging from the tone of voice, he sounds rather sad.
The cat pats his paw on the dragon's shoulders in an attempt to comfort him, before pulling his hand to get him to the town center.
There, he points his hand at a blacksmith workshop. He seems to want to take the dragon there.
The dragon might recognize it as his home. After all, he was taken there when he was adopted.
A bit rundown, but hard to mistake due to its massive size.
With their injuries healed, they can go home now, and wait for their dad to return...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> So much for a calm morning.
> Seems that the sailors forgot the old minotaur is sleeping in his room right next to the bar.
> Or they just want to kick off this morning with something cheerful to lift up the spirits and help the townspeople here start a new day.
> Whichever the case, can't blame them.
> Some of the townsfolk pay a visit at the tavern out of curiosity for the music they hear, and find themselves quite enjoying the lively spirit present here. They clap their hands along with the rhythm.


_Morag keeps everyone entertained with various songs, stories, and slight of hand. It's quite clear that she lives for the performance, as she puts her whole heart into each act.
After a little while, Thel and a few sailors leave to collect supplies - specifically, to top off ammunition stores and get more alcohol_


----------



## Universe (May 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> So much for a calm morning.
> Seems that the sailors forgot the old minotaur is sleeping in his room right next to the bar.
> Or they just want to kick off this morning with something cheerful to lift up the spirits and help the townspeople here start a new day.
> Whichever the case, can't blame them.
> ...


“I’d like to go home now.” *I said sniffling* “I can’t take the grief anymore” *I was hoping for something to keep busy from thinking about that fateful night*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’d like to go home now.” *I said sniffling* “I can’t take the grief anymore” *I was hoping for something to keep busy from thinking about that fateful night*


The cat nods and takes the dragon there.
The house is next to a blacksmith workshop, with a sign that reads "Xưởng Rèn Số 6-45". The dragon might remember and recognize the name as "Workshop no. 6-45".

There is a forge, but looks more like a large well. The first trademark signature feature it has, to sell its name as Jin's forge, is a ray of fiery sunlight shining down upon it. Regardless of weather or time of the day, there's always a ray of sunlight at it. Contained within the forge is a mix of sunlight and plasma (from the surface of the sun), magma and lava (from the earth core), all combined together into a type of fire that can literally melt everything. Next to the forge is a large trough-like object, but instead of water, it's a concentrated and condense aura of frost moonlight and stellar wind. The last of his kit is an anvil, sparkling with electrical starlight around. Although solid and tangible as it is, it still looks like a piece of the cosmos (aurora waves and nebula clouds) shaped into an anvil.

The house has only one floor, but is almost as huge as a whole mall. Even the door alone is 5-6 times bigger than normal. It seems to be the slide type.
The furniture inside is fairly simple, but are spread out pretty far away from each other.
From the door coming in, is the living room, with a fireplace at the middle, but also a bit more like a plasma lamp. There is a ray of sunlight, with plasma, lava and magma slowly swirling around it to generate heat.
The room inside seems to be the dining room, with a fridge also twice as big as the standard big-type fridges manufactured. Though, it doesn't seem to be actually manufactured, more so self-made.
From the door, to the right, are three more sliding doors.
The one at the far end of the house is painted dark blue with aqua frame.
The one at the middle, yellow with green frame.
The last, is green with red frame.


----------



## Universe (May 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The cat nods and takes the dragon there.
> The house is next to a blacksmith workshop, with a sign that reads "Xưởng Rèn Số 6-45". The dragon might remember and recognize the name as "Workshop no. 6-45".
> 
> There is a forge, but looks more like a large well. The first trademark signature feature it has, to sell its name as Jin's forge, is a ray of fiery sunlight shining down upon it. Regardless of weather or time of the day, there's always a ray of sunlight at it. Contained within the forge is a mix of sunlight and plasma (from the surface of the sun), magma and lava (from the earth core), all combined together into a type of fire that can literally melt everything. Next to the forge is a large trough-like object, but instead of water, it's a concentrated and condense aura of frost moonlight and stellar wind. The last of his kit is an anvil, sparkling with electrical starlight around. Although solid and tangible as it is, it still looks like a piece of the cosmos (aurora waves and nebula clouds) shaped into an anvil.
> ...


“My room” *I said having fond memories of the day I had first come here after being adopted* “I missed this place”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag keeps everyone entertained with various songs, stories, and slight of hand. It's quite clear that she lives for the performance, as she puts her whole heart into each act.
> After a little while, Thel and a few sailors leave to collect supplies - specifically, to top off ammunition stores and get more alcohol_


The townspeople seem to be mostly Vietnamese too, judging by their language.
But language barrier is not a problem for musical performance such as this.
After Morag's performance is her well-earned applause from the townspeople, before they take their leave, since the sailors appear to have something else they need to attend to now.
A humble success for the performance, but a success nonetheless.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The townspeople seem to be mostly Vietnamese too, judging by their language.
> But language barrier is not a problem for musical performance such as this.
> After Morag's performance is her well-earned applause from the townspeople, before they take their leave, since the sailors appear to have something else they need to attend to now.
> A humble success for the performance, but a success nonetheless.


_Morag stows her instruments away, and carries them to the kitchen. She sets her bags down, and looks around for something to cook for herself. No reason to bother Jason when she can cook well enough for herself.
Thel and three sailors ask around for who sells ammunition, while the sailors not with Thel split into a few groups and wander the town. Yev and a short female hawk note the blacksmith shop and head over to check it out._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My room” *I said having fond memories of the day I had first come here after being adopted* “I missed this place”


The room looks old and almost abandoned, but otherwise everything remains untouched. It looks to have been about 2 years straight since it was last occupied.
The cat stands at the door and watches the dragon for a bit longer to make sure everything is OK, then he turns around.
Just when the red-green door slides open, followed by heavy footsteps.
Coming out of that room is an unusual creature seemingly made of stone.
There are nebula clouds and aurora waves coming off her body.
Galaxy.
As she sees Miuko and Universe, her expression changes to what might possibly be "surprised", and relieved.
Hard to see her smile with that crocodile mouth full of jagged teeth, but she definiltely seems glad to see them.

Galaxy : Miuko ! Universe ! You're back !?


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag stows her instruments away, and carries them to the kitchen. She sets her bags down, and looks around for something to cook for herself. No reason to bother Jason when she can cook well enough for herself.
> Thel and three sailors ask around for who sells ammunition, while the sailors not with Thel split into a few groups and wander the town. Yev and a short female hawk note the blacksmith shop and head over to check it out._


The kitchen doesn't have much to offer. Some instant noodles, vegetables, rice, canned meat, and basic ingredients for cooking such as onion and garlic.
But they should be more than enough.

Meanwhile, unfortunately, Thel and the three sailors have a bit of problem with getting the info they need, as they might have noticed before, during Morag's performances, that this is a Vietnamese town and Emglish isn't much of an option for the elderly people around here.

But, thankfully, they know what the sailors need after some simple gestures of reloading bullets into the guns. And they point at the one and only blacksmith workshop, numbered 6-45, on the other side of town, which Yev and the hawk are heading to.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The kitchen doesn't have much to offer. Some instant noodles, vegetables, rice, canned meat, and basic ingredients for cooking such as onion and garlic.
> But they should be more than enough.
> 
> Meanwhile, unfortunately, Thel and the three sailors have a bit of problem with getting the info they need, as they might have noticed before, during Morag's performances, that this is a Vietnamese town and Emglish isn't much of an option for the elderly people around here.
> ...


_Morag gets to cooking a simple meal, embellished with spices from her pack

Thel and his assistants head to the blacksmith, meeting up with Yev and the hawk. Yev seems excited to check out a full shop - he occasionally complains about the difficulty of working the ship's forge.

Seer, a loner as always, splits off from the rest of the sailors and heads to find the highest point in the town, whatever climbing might be needed to get there. The closeness of the forest made him deeply uncomfortable, and a good view always helps him feel better._


----------



## Universe (May 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The room looks old and almost abandoned, but otherwise everything remains untouched. It looks to have been about 2 years straight since it was last occupied.
> The cat stands at the door and watches the dragon for a bit longer to make sure everything is OK, then he turns around.
> Just when the red-green door slides open, followed by heavy footsteps.
> Coming out of that room is an unusual creature seemingly made of stone.
> ...


“Galaxy hi” *I tried to smile but my mind was in grief mode* “sorry I am glad to see you it’s just the you know today was the anniversary of my parents murder”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Galaxy hi” *I tried to smile but my mind was in grief mode* “sorry I am glad to see you it’s just the you know today was the anniversary of my parents murder”


The beast is... a bit turned off at the dragon's response. But she understands. She walks over to give both him and the cat a hug.
Despite her body literally made of stones, her hug feels gentle and loving.

Galaxy : It's OK, we got you here.

She then pats on the dragon's head.

Galaxy : We got news that you were at the hospital when we got home. We were going to pay you a visit this morning, but... well, dad's really tired and sleepy, he couldn't even think straight after a long night, so he's just sleeping like a log now. But I'm glad you're back.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 22, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag gets to cooking a simple meal, embellished with spices from her pack
> 
> Thel and his assistants head to the blacksmith, meeting up with Yev and the hawk. Yev seems excited to check out a full shop - he occasionally complains about the difficulty of working the ship's forge.
> 
> Seer, a loner as always, splits off from the rest of the sailors and heads to find the highest point in the town, whatever climbing might be needed to get there. The closeness of the forest made him deeply uncomfortable, and a good view always helps him feel better._


Nothing like a meal well cooked for one's own personal taste.

This workshop is rather... unusual, compared to the standard type.
There is a forge, but looks more like a large well. There is a ray of fiery sunlight shining down upon it. Regardless of weather or time of the day, there's always a ray of sunlight at it. Contained within the forge is a mix of sunlight and plasma (from the surface of the sun), magma and lava (from the earth core), all combined together into a type of fire that can literally melt everything.
Next to the forge is a large trough-like object, but instead of water, it's a concentrated and condense aura of frost moonlight and stellar wind.
The last of his kit is an anvil, sparkling with electrical starlight around. Although solid and tangible as it is, it still looks like a piece of the cosmos (aurora waves and nebula clouds) shaped into an anvil.

The highest point of the town that Seer could find is among the watch-towers around here. Otherwise, this place to be the outskirt of a city of sort.


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast is... a bit turned off at the dragon's response. But she understands. She walks over to give both him and the cat a hug.
> Despite her body literally made of stones, her hug feels gentle and loving.
> 
> Galaxy : It's OK, we got you here.
> ...


*I then gave a genuine smile* “thanks sis” *I said hugging her back*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then gave a genuine smile* “thanks sis” *I said hugging her back*


The beast hugs back, then gently pats on the dragon's forehead.

Galaxy : You're welcome.

She gestures inside the dragon's room.

Galaxy : Come on, you gotta tell me what happened. I think I heard something like you were kidnapped by the cultists.


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast hugs back, then gently pats on the dragon's forehead.
> 
> Galaxy : You're welcome.
> 
> ...


*I went inside my room shaking badly* “it’s true I was they were going to sacrifice me” *I said trying not to cry having flashbacks to when I was bound and gagged to the alter*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Nothing like a meal well cooked for one's own personal taste.
> 
> This workshop is rather... unusual, compared to the standard type.
> There is a forge, but looks more like a large well. There is a ray of fiery sunlight shining down upon it. Regardless of weather or time of the day, there's always a ray of sunlight at it. Contained within the forge is a mix of sunlight and plasma (from the surface of the sun), magma and lava (from the earth core), all combined together into a type of fire that can literally melt everything.
> ...


_Yev and the hawk inspect the blacksmithing setup. By their comments it's clear neither has seen anything like it. While they check it all out, Thel and his assistants go to the door of the smithy's house, and he knocks_.

_Elsewhere in the town, Seer starts his way up a watchtower._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went inside my room shaking badly* “it’s true I was they were going to sacrifice me” *I said trying not to cry having flashbacks to when I was bound and gagged to the alter*


Miuko, with language barrier, could only remain silent and use google translate to get his words across. Thankfully though, Galaxy gets an idea of what the two had to go through last night.

Galaxy : And how did you escape ?


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev and the hawk inspect the blacksmithing setup. By their comments it's clear neither has seen anything like it. While they check it all out, Thel and his assistants go to the door of the smithy's house, and he knocks_.


Miuko hears knocking on the door and goes to open it, and sees Thel and his assistants.

Miuko : Dạ, các chú các bác cần gì ạ ?
< Yes ? What do you need ? >



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Elsewhere in the town, Seer starts his way up a watchtower.


The watchtower that Seer gets on is through the use of an elevator. Seems to be the same for all other watchtowers too.
But the one he goes up is near the entrance of the town, while the others are around.
There, he meets a (sleeping) eagle scout and a horse taur sniper.

Horse : Hey there.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Miuko hears knocking on the door and goes to open it, and sees Thel and his assistants.
> 
> Miuko : Dạ, các chú các bác cần gì ạ ?
> < Yes ? What do you need ? >


_Thel pauses for a moment, and holds up an empty casing and a loaded round._
"Ammunition here?"



PC Master Race said:


> The watchtower that Seer gets on is through the use of an elevator. Seems to be the same for all other watchtowers too.
> But the one he goes up is near the entrance of the town, while the others are around.
> There, he meets a (sleeping) eagle scout and a horse taur sniper.
> 
> Horse : Hey there.


_Seer nods to the horse. In the daylight, the glow of his eye is dim enough to only be noticed by a careful observer._
"How goes it?"


----------



## PC Master Race (May 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thel holds up an empty casing and a loaded round._
> "We be lookin to restock our ammunition."


(The cat only speaks vietnamese ; the english part is just the translation, unless the sailors also understand vietnamese  )



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Seer nods to the horse. In the daylight, the glow of his eye is dim enough to only be noticed by a careful observer._
> "How goes it?"


Horse sniper : Not much. You're one of the sailors, yeah ?


----------



## GottyFox (May 23, 2022)

(This is a bit off topic but I read the title as Among Us at first)


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Miuko, with language barrier, could only remain silent and use google translate to get his words across. Thankfully though, Galaxy gets an idea of what the two had to go through last night.
> 
> Galaxy : And how did you escape ?
> 
> ...


*I pointed to the cat* “he saved my life” *I said shaking*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : Not much. You're one of the sailors, yeah ?


"Yeah, I am. Name's Shozu."



PC Master Race said:


> (The cat only speaks vietnamese ; the english part is just the translation, unless the sailors also understand vietnamese  )


(Whoops I somehow missed that completely hah. Updated the post)


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

“I was trying to come here anyway but why me?” *I asked suddenly catching on fire as my fire magic was connected to my emotions* “THIS ISN’T FAIR!”


----------



## PC Master Race (May 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Yeah, I am. Name's Shozu."


Horse sniper : Well met. But... don't need to bother with my name. It's Vietnamese and not exactly easy for foreigners to pronounce.

He chuckles and rests the gun at the wall.

Horse sniper : Saw you and the others came in here, from the forest, this early morning. Did you get into anything bad out there ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thel pauses for a moment, and holds up an empty casing and a loaded round._
> "Ammunition here?"


The cat doesn't understand what they say, but does get what they mean. He gestures them to follow him to the workshop.
There, he quickly searches though the place until he finds what is hopefully ammunition the sailors are looking for, in a strongbox.
It looks to be for flintlock pistols and musket rifles.



Universe said:


> *I pointed to the cat* “he saved my life” *I said shaking*





Universe said:


> “I was trying to come here anyway but why me?” *I asked suddenly catching on fire as my fire magic was connected to my emotions* “THIS ISN’T FAIR!”


The beast panics at the dragon suddenly setting himself on fire and quickly conjures and combines her power - the fire sunlight and frost moonlight - into water to extinguish the fire.

Galaxy : Hey, ease up there bro. It's OK. You're safe now, alright ? You're safe now. You're back at home with us.


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : Well met. But... don't need to bother with my name. It's Vietnamese and not exactly easy for foreigners to pronounce.
> 
> He chuckles and rests the gun at the wall.
> 
> ...


“What is happening to me?” *I asked scared of myself* “This never happened to me before   I came up here” *The cuts on my feet started to burn* “OHHHH THERE’S THAT BURNING SENSATION ON MY FEET AGAIN”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : Well met. But... don't need to bother with my name. It's Vietnamese and not exactly easy for foreigners to pronounce.
> 
> He chuckles and rests the gun at the wall.
> 
> Horse sniper : Saw you and the others came in here, from the forest, this early morning. Did you get into anything bad out there ?


"Some zombies, this acid thing, and a bunch of giant bugs. Nasty forest."
_Seer Shozu shakes his head, and leans against the parapet._


PC Master Race said:


> The cat doesn't understand what they say, but does get what they mean. He gestures them to follow him to the workshop.
> There, he quickly searches though the place until he finds what is hopefully ammunition the sailors are looking for, in a strongbox.
> It looks to be for flintlock pistols and musket rifles.


_Thel looks at the powder and balls, and shakes his head at the cat. The crew's gear is outdated, but not that old. He offers him a cartridge as an example, one designed for a revolving rifle. _


----------



## PC Master Race (May 24, 2022)

(( feeling both tired and uncreative these days... sorry folks, I'll try to get things going after a while ))


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (( feeling both tired and uncreative these days... sorry folks, I'll try to get things going after a while ))


(No worries mate)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Some zombies, this acid thing, and a bunch of giant bugs. Nasty forest."
> _Seer Shozu shakes his head, and leans against the parapet._


The horse looks over to the forest, where the party went through to get to town.
Indeed, there has been nothing short of issues with that place. Even before this world got turned inside out, what Shozu spoke of has always been enough to keep insufficiently-armed travelers from passing through.
But the horse knows something else the seer doesn't.

Sniper horse : Did you run into any cultists in there ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Thel looks at the powder and balls, and shakes his head at the cat. _The crew's gear is outdated, but not that old._ He offers him a cartridge as an example, one designed for a revolving rifle.


The cat looks at the cartridge, then goes to find a different strongbox. He takes out what looks like a revolver ? And a handful of bullets. Then he holds them in front of Thel as if to ask if that's what he needs.








Universe said:


> “What is happening to me?” *I asked scared of myself* “This never happened to me before I came up here” *The cuts on my feet started to burn* “OHHHH THERE’S THAT BURNING SENSATION ON MY FEET AGAIN”


Galaxy covers Universe's mouth just before he finishes yelling about his burning feet, then quickly glances at his feet.
Her eyes widen.
The injury that he got from that jellyfish-like eldritch monster is infecting him.
There is a thin layer of white stone-like substance forming beneath his feet, with flames flickering there.
She pins him on the bed and puts her tail in his mouth.

Galaxy : If you can't take it, bite on my tail. Otherwise, hold still and keep quiet.

Then she presses her palm on his feet and, using her power, absorbs the flames into her palm to stop it from spreading.
Next, she conjures the same stones on her palm to (literally) pry off the layer of stone on the dragon's feet.


----------



## Universe (May 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The horse looks over to the forest, where the party went through to get to town.
> Indeed, there has been nothing short of issues with that place. Even before this world got turned inside out, what Shozu spoke of has always been enough to keep insufficiently-armed travelers from passing through.
> But the horse knows something else the seer doesn't.
> 
> ...


“Mmmmph” *I yelped in pain trying to hold still* _“that hurts so bad!” _*I thought trying not to scream*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The horse looks over to the forest, where the party went through to get to town.
> Indeed, there has been nothing short of issues with that place. Even before this world got turned inside out, what Shozu spoke of has always been enough to keep insufficiently-armed travelers from passing through.
> But the horse knows something else the seer doesn't.
> 
> Sniper horse : Did you run into any cultists in there ?.


"One of our passengers scouted the area before we disembarked and reported spotting cultists. We did not run into any, though."



PC Master Race said:


> The cat looks at the cartridge, then goes to find a different strongbox. He takes out what looks like a revolver ? And a handful of bullets. Then he holds them in front of Thel as if to ask if that's what he needs.
> 
> 
> Galaxy covers Universe's mouth just before he finishes yelling about his burning feet, then quickly glances at his feet.


_Thel and his assistants are distracted by yells from somewhere in the house. The two sailors' hands go to their sidearms, and their captain raises an eyebrow at the cat._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Mmmmph” *I yelped in pain trying to hold still* _“that hurts so bad!” _*I thought trying not to scream*


Thankfully it doesn't take long for the beast to finally and completely get rid of the infection on the dragon's feet.
The injuries might take some time to heal, but the infection of the star stones is gone now, he wouldn't get that "burning itch" again.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "One of our passengers scouted the area before we disembarked and reported spotting cultists. We did not run into any, though."


Horse sniper : ... Not sure if that's good or bad.

He looks out to the forest.

Horse sniper : Good 'cuz you didn't risk getting yourself captured. They're nothing but bad news. Bad 'cuz we don't know what the goddamn else they might be doing. I can only hope bullets are enough for whatever monstrosities they could cook up from the depths of hell.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Thel and his assistants are distracted by yells from somewhere in the house. The two sailors' hands go to their sidearms, and their captain raises an eyebrow at the cat.


The cat doesn't really understand their reaction. He does hear the scream, but to him it's probably just the dragon throwing a tantrum or something.
So, he takes their reaction as... the bullets he shows them are still not what they need.
But at this point it's downright impossible to get the info across with this language barrier... so he just takes out his phone and types in google translate again, then shows the screen to Thel.

_"Đây có phải loại đạn mà các chú cần không ?"
"Is this the type of ammo you need ?"_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : ... Not sure if that's good or bad.
> 
> He looks out to the forest.
> 
> Horse sniper : Good 'cuz you didn't risk getting yourself captured. They're nothing but bad news. Bad 'cuz we don't know what the goddamn else they might be doing. I can only hope bullets are enough for whatever monstrosities they could cook up from the depths of hell.


_Shozu idly rubs the grip of his sidearm with his thumb. _
"We'll run into them sooner or later. We've got plenty of bullets for them, plus magic."
"The bastards've got pain coming."



PC Master Race said:


> The cat doesn't really understand their reaction. He does hear the scream, but to him it's probably just the dragon throwing a tantrum or something.
> So, he takes their reaction as... the bullets he shows them are still not what they need.
> But at this point it's downright impossible to get the info across with this language barrier... so he just takes out his phone and types in google translate again, then shows the screen to Thel.
> 
> ...


_Thel shakes his head. 
One of his assistants, mildly frustrated, makes a comment._
"Shoulda brought Quartermaster Shyto, he speaks everything. Or at least made Kineb or Mercivian come, they mighta been able to communicate."

_Thel turns to the alsatian._
"It be my own fault, I should have assumed young Jen would overlook such detail in her selectings. Give me your rifle."

_The assistant pulls his revolving rifle from a leather sheath on his pack, and hands it to his captain.
Thel turns back to the cat, and offers the rifle to him._
"For this."
_He then turns to his other assistant, and has her run out and have Yev set up his molds. Might have to borrow the forge to cast their own bullets if he can't make himself understood._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thel shakes his head.
> One of his assistants, mildly frustrated, makes a comment._
> "Shoulda brought Quartermaster Shyto, he speaks everything. Or at least made Kineb or Mercivian come, they mighta been able to communicate."
> 
> ...


A familiar voice comes off from the door.

Jin : Let me just make you a new rifle. That good for ya ?

He's back. Well-rested, and now ready to get the forge running again.


----------



## Universe (May 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully it doesn't take long for the beast to finally and completely get rid of the infection on the dragon's feet.
> The injuries might take some time to heal, but the infection of the star stones is gone now, he wouldn't get that "burning itch" again.
> 
> 
> ...


*I panted my body in shock from the burning on my feet* “oowwww” *I said passing out*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> A familiar voice comes off from the door.
> 
> Jin : Let me just make you a new rifle. That good for ya ?
> 
> He's back. Well-rested, and now ready to get the forge running again.


"Ah, Jin. Thank ye for the offer, but we be needing just ammunition. Rounds for our revolving rifles, and a few other types. We've got brass for reloading."


----------



## PC Master Race (May 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ah, Jin. Thank ye for the offer, but we be needing just ammunition. Rounds for our revolving rifles, and a few other types. We've got brass for reloading."


He walks in the workshop, has some words with the cat (in Vietnamese), while glancing at the captain's revolving rifle.
Now he gets the idea.

Jin : I see that my son wants to ask you if bullets for a revolver work for your rifle too. From the looks of it, I'm pretty sure he got it right, don't ya think ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu idly rubs the grip of his sidearm with his thumb. _
> "We'll run into them sooner or later. We've got plenty of bullets for them, plus magic."
> "The bastards've got pain coming."


Horse sniper : ... Heh, you're damn right.

Just then, the eagle scout starts to wake up. As he ruffles his own feather to shakes himself awake, he sees Shozu.

Horse sniper : Dậy rồi hử ?
< Finally awake ? >

The eagle grumbles a bit, but he sounds more sleepy than grumpy, and sits himself up.

Eagle scout : Ai đây ?
< Who's this ? >

Horse sniper : Đồng minh. Sáng nay thấy từ khu rừng chết kia về làng, đi cùng với nhóm của ông Sơn.
< An ally. I saw him, with Mr. Son's group, returning to town, through that dead forest. >

Eagle scout : Mọi người về rồi à ? Có ai bị thương hay gì không ?
< Everyone's back ? Anybody got hurt ? >

Horse sniper : Mới về. Không. Ổn cả.
< Yeah, just back. And no, everyone's OK. >

Then the horse glances over to Shozu, but gesturing at the eagle.

Horse sniper : This is our scout. Best scout in all of town, no bluff.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He walks in the workshop, has some words with the cat (in Vietnamese), while glancing at the captain's revolving rifle.
> Now he gets the idea.
> 
> Jin : I see that my son wants to ask you if bullets for a revolver work for your rifle too. From the looks of it, I'm pretty sure he got it right, don't ya think ?


"Nay, our rounds are rifle calibre, and are fitted for the gas seal mechanism. We be needing new bullets cast, and the brass checked and reloaded."



PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : ... Heh, you're damn right.
> 
> Just then, the eagle scout starts to wake up. As he ruffles his own feather to shakes himself awake, he sees Shozu.
> 
> ...


_Shozu smiles slightly, and nods to the eagle_
"Very nice. I'm a lookout aboard my ship, and a scout when we form shore parties. I'm one of the best among the crew."


----------



## PC Master Race (May 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nay, our rounds are rifle calibre, and are fitted for the gas seal mechanism. We be needing new bullets cast, and the brass checked and reloaded."


Jin : ... Oh. Right. My bad.

How embarrassing it is for him right now to mistake it like so.

Jin : OK OK, I can make some for you. And, I can imbue the bullets with extra elemental damage for ya, how's that sounds ? I can do fire, ice/frost, lightning, or acid.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu smiles slightly, and nods to the eagle_
> "Very nice. I'm a lookout aboard my ship, and a scout when we form shore parties. I'm one of the best among the crew."


It seems the eagle... doesn't really understand what Shozu just said. The horse has to translate that in Vietnamese, after which the eagle has a shy smile. Then, a short exchange between them (also Vietnamese), and the horse nods, as he looks back at Shozu.

Horse sniper : So, my buddy here wants you to take him back to the area of the forest that you and the party went through, last night. Since you're the lookout of the ship, you must be good at scouting the terrain, the layout of the area. My buddy, on the other hand, is good at detecting movements, so he can find threats. How's that ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> It seems the eagle... doesn't really understand what Shozu just said. The horse has to translate that in Vietnamese, after which the eagle has a shy smile. Then, a short exchange between them (also Vietnamese), and the horse nods, as he looks back at Shozu.
> 
> Horse sniper : So, my buddy here wants you to take him back to the area of the forest that you and the party went through, last night. Since you're the lookout of the ship, you must be good at scouting the terrain, the layout of the area. My buddy, on the other hand, is good at detecting movements, so he can find threats. How's that ?


"Aye, I'll help. How deep does he intend to go? I hate the feeling of that place. It's oppressive."



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Oh. Right. My bad.
> 
> How embarrassing it is for him right now to mistake it like so.
> 
> Jin : OK OK, I can make some for you. And, I can imbue the bullets with extra elemental damage for ya, how's that sounds ? I can do fire, ice/frost, lightning, or acid.


"That would be excellent. We'll take lightning, and many thanks."
_Thel performs a small bow, and the alsatian assistant pulls out and offers to Jin a cloth bag containing the crew's expended brass and a leather pouch containing measuring instruments for the reloading process_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, I'll help. How deep does he intend to go? I hate the feeling of that place. It's oppressive."


Horse sniper : ... Hmmm... as far as you want to. We won't force you.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "That would be excellent. We'll take lightning, and many thanks."
> _Thel performs a small bow, and the alsatian assistant pulls out and offers to Jin a cloth bag containing the crew's expended brass and a leather pouch containing measuring instruments for the reloading process_


Jin : Aye, just a sec.

He measures the bullets that would be fit for the sailors' guns, and nods once done. But he walks to the shelf to grab other materials.

Jin : I won't use the brass though. Ain't my forge if you're not working with the combo of iron, silver and white gold, hehe. Iron is a blacksmith's best friend, silver for dealing with undead, and white gold for all those demonic, godlike scum-bags out there.

Then Jin says something to the cat and points at another shelf on the wall, with three weapons hanging on it. A cutlass, a flintlock pistol and a trident.


Spoiler: Miuko's new weapons


















The cat gives him a double-headed spear then heads over to take the three new weapons.
Meanwhile, Jin starts to work on the sailors' bullets and that spear.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I panted my body in shock from the burning on my feet* “oowwww” *I said passing out*


The beast gently takes her tail off his mouth and rubs her hand on his forehead. She sits there, keeping an eye on him.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : ... Hmmm... as far as you want to. We won't force you.


"I'll be fine with a couple more hours in there, if that's what it takes."
_Shozu says something to the eagle in a chirpy language._
"<Do you speak Riit?>"



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Aye, just a sec.
> 
> He measures the bullets that would be fit for the sailors' guns, and nods once done. But he walks to the shelf to grab other materials.
> 
> ...


_Thel instructs the Alsatian to stay, and leaves with his other assistant. The alsatian begins chatting with the short falcon in a rapid, chirpy language.
Yev stands nearby and watches Jin at work, clearly very interested to see the usage of such an unusual smithy setup._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I'll be fine with a couple more hours in there, if that's what it takes."
> _Shozu says something to the eagle in a chirpy language._
> "<Do you speak Riit?>"


The eagle tilts his head to aside, obviously doesn't understand that chirpy language.
The horse has to relay the eagle's response to Shozu's plan of a couple of hours scouting the area.

Horse sniper : He said a couple of hours is totally fine.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev stands nearby and watches Jin at work, clearly very interested to see the usage of such an unusual smithy setup.


As Yev stands there to watch, Jin is letting the three materials melt into the forge, then uses the cosmic elemental light to form a "grid" in vertical position. Then he uses gravity magic to align and hold the measurements behind thr grid.
Now for shaping the material : he uses gravity magic to move the melted metal out of the forge and align them on the grid with the right size. Yev could see that the 3 metals are in layers, from out to in being white gold, silver and iron. It appears that silver is always in the middle, as is for other weapons too.
Once the shapes are settled, Jin moves them to the trough and "soaks" them in the moonlight and stellar wind. The shapes are quickly cooled down and hardened into physical, tangible bullets.
Then Jin runs a flow of electrical starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves through the bullets for a while, until the bullets have a faint yellow glow at the edges.

Jin : And there you go, electrical bullets.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle tilts his head to aside, obviously doesn't understand that chirpy language.
> The horse has to relay the eagle's response to Shozu's plan of a couple of hours scouting the area.
> 
> Horse sniper : He said a couple of hours is totally fine.


_Shozu nods, but also has a slight frown._
"Alright. How will we communicate, though?"


PC Master Race said:


> As Yev stands there to watch, Jin is letting the three materials melt into the forge, then uses the cosmic elemental light to form a "grid" in vertical position. Then he uses gravity magic to align and hold the measurements behind thr grid.
> Now for shaping the material : he uses gravity magic to move the melted metal out of the forge and align them on the grid with the right size. Yev could see that the 3 metals are in layers, from out to in being white gold, silver and iron. It appears that silver is always in the middle, as is for other weapons too.
> Once the shapes are settled, Jin moves them to the trough and "soaks" them in the moonlight and stellar wind. The shapes are quickly cooled down and hardened into physical, tangible bullets.
> Then Jin runs a flow of electrical starlight, nebula clouds and aurora waves through the bullets for a while, until the bullets have a faint yellow glow at the edges.
> ...


"Wunderbar, amatsink arbeit! I haf no idea vat I jusht vitnesst."
_Yev winks, and seems to be joking. Maybe. It can be hard to tell for certain, with him._


----------



## PC Master Race (May 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Wunderbar, amatsink arbeit! I haf no idea vat I jusht vitnesst."
> _Yev winks, and seems to be joking. Maybe. It can be hard to tell for certain, with him._


Jin scratches his head and raises his eyebrows.

Jin: ... Uh... sorry, I don't speak German, ehehe.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu nods, but also has a slight frown._
> "Alright. How will we communicate, though?"


The horse gives both of them what looks like a pair of "smart earpieces". They look rather sleek and modern, with a clean white color scheme.

Horse sniper : Just speak in here, and it'll automatically translate what you say into the language that the other is set to. Though, it's... uh, google translate, so there might be some errors.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin scratches his head and raises his eyebrows.
> 
> Jin: ... Uh... sorry, I don't speak German, ehehe.


_Yev smiles and laughs._
"You schoult, it is zee ueberlegene language. But anyvays, you do excellent vork, ant you haf a fery unique forge."



PC Master Race said:


> The horse gives both of them what looks like a pair of "smart earpieces". They look rather sleek and modern, with a clean white color scheme.
> 
> Horse sniper : Just speak in here, and it'll automatically translate what you say into the language that the other is set to. Though, it's... uh, google translate, so there might be some errors.


"Nifty. Thank you."
_The whippet studies the earpieces in the light for a moment, then puts them in._
"May I leave my extra gear here when we head out?"


----------



## PC Master Race (May 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev smiles and laughs._
> "You schoult, it is zee ueberlegene language. But anyvays, you do excellent vork, ant you haf a fery unique forge."


Still quite difficult for the elephant to understand. He could've sworn Yev didn't speak with such a heavy German accent back when they were on the sea.
But he could get the basic idea.

Jin : Thanks. It's what sells my name as a blacksmith.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Nifty. Thank you."
> _The whippet studies the earpieces in the light for a moment, then puts them in._
> "May I leave my extra gear here when we head out?


The eagle also puts the earpiece on too, then gives a thumbs-up to say that he's ready.

Horse sniper : Yeah sure, you can leave here. I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Still quite difficult for the elephant to understand. He could've sworn Yev didn't speak with such a heavy German accent back when they were on the sea.
> But he could get the basic idea.
> 
> Jin : Thanks. It's what sells my name as a blacksmith.


_Yev chuckles and inspects the sunlight beam coming down into the forge._



PC Master Race said:


> The eagle also puts the earpiece on too, then gives a thumbs-up to say that he's ready.
> 
> Horse sniper : Yeah sure, you can leave here. I'll keep an eye out for ya.


_Shozu sets his pack down, grabbing a few things out and tucking them in his belt bags._
"Ready. Let's get to this."


----------



## Universe (Jun 1, 2022)

*I slowly woke up confused about what just happened* “uuuhhhh what just happened?” *I asked concerned about my own mental health*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up confused about what just happened* “uuuhhhh what just happened?” *I asked concerned about my own mental health*



*appears before you*
Now go home and get your fuckin shine box!
*vanishes into a cloud*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 2, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *appears before you*
> Now go home and get your fuckin shine box!
> *vanishes into a cloud*


(Boroph, we're trying to keep this serious. I think we already told you that too, even? I remember at least you posted before)
(if you want to join in on the story tho we'd love to have you)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2022)

(been busy today, but I'm back now and will try to keep this up again)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev chuckles and inspects the sunlight beam coming down into the forge.


The sunlight looks to be from a miniature sun above the forge. About 0.5 meter in radius, and not any hotter than a standard fireplace.
There are plasma waves swirling around on the surface of the miniature sun and the sunlight beam.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu sets his pack down, grabbing a few things out and tucking them in his belt bags._
> "Ready. Let's get to this."


Horse sniper : Ya can take the elevator down. As for him, well...

He gestures to the eagle, who does a peace sign with his hand at Shozu, before leaping out and sky-diving straight down. He then flaps his wings and propels himself forward/upward with a loud "whooosh !" and makes his way to the air, already with four combat knives equipped in his two hands and two talons.
Quite a show-off he is. But he doesn't seem to be a push-over.



Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up confused about what just happened* “uuuhhhh what just happened?” *I asked concerned about my own mental health*


Galaxy has been sitting next to Universe until he wakes up. She gently pets his head.

Galaxy : You just passed out after I treated your injury at your feet. You're OK now. And, dad's up too, he's at the forge.


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The sunlight looks to be from a miniature sun above the forge. About 0.5 meter in radius, and not any hotter than a standard fireplace.
> There are plasma waves swirling around on the surface of the miniature sun and the sunlight beam.
> 
> 
> ...


“Yay daddy!” *I wanted to see him but understood that he was busy* “he’s busy isn’t he?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yay daddy!” *I wanted to see him but understood that he was busy* “he’s busy isn’t he?”


Galaxy : He's having guests right now. They were with me and dad last evening, when we came back home. But he should be done soon.

Then she holds on his hand.

Galaxy : But, I think he's already having enough on his mind right now, and last thing you want is your hands and legs suddenly getting set on fire out of nowhere, like earlier. So, how about me helping you control your magic for now ?


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : He's having guests right now. They were with me and dad last evening, when we came back home. But he should be done soon.
> 
> Then she holds on his hand.
> 
> Galaxy : But, I think he's already having enough on his mind right now, and last thing you want is your hands and legs suddenly getting set on fire out of nowhere, like earlier. So, how about me helping you control your magic for now ?


“I don’t know what’s happening to me!” *I was a little scared* “why am I suddenly getting magical powers now?”


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 2, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> *appears before you*
> Now go home and get your fuckin shine box!
> *vanishes into a cloud*


Let them have their fun.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The sunlight looks to be from a miniature sun above the forge. About 0.5 meter in radius, and not any hotter than a standard fireplace.
> There are plasma waves swirling around on the surface of the miniature sun and the sunlight beam.


_Yev crosses his arms and stands mesmerized by the swirling plasma. Truly a beautiful creation of nature and science._



PC Master Race said:


> Horse sniper : Ya can take the elevator down. As for him, well...
> 
> He gestures to the eagle, who does a peace sign with his hand at Shozu, before leaping out and sky-diving straight down. He then flaps his wings and propels himself forward/upward with a loud "whooosh !" and makes his way to the air, already with four combat knives equipped in his two hands and two talons.
> Quite a show-off he is. But he doesn't seem to be a pupush-over.


_Shozu checks over his gear a final time, waves goodbye to the sniper, and heads down the elevator._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know what’s happening to me!” *I was a little scared* “why am I suddenly getting magical powers now?”


Galaxy : That, I don't know. Some people have magic powers from at an age even younger than you. But from what I remember, dad found you in the core of the earth on his travel to get the magma and lava for his forge. Is it true ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev crosses his arms and stands mesmerized by the swirling plasma. Truly a beautiful creation of nature and science.


Jin lets Yev have his moment with the sunlight beam, and goes to upgrade/remodel the old weapons in the forge.
Miuko the cat has done testing his new weapons, indicated by the stop of water splash noises that come off when he performs an attack. He seems very happy with how the weapons handle.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Shozu checks over his gear a final time, waves goodbye to the sniper, and heads down the elevator.


Once down the elevator, Shozu could see the town getting busier now, with people going on about their business.
Still all Vietnamese from what he could hear, but no-one seems to mind too much about the current situation of the world being on the edge of destruction like at the moment. Or perhaps they know that worrying about it wouldn't get them anywhere other than dragging their mood down, so they try not to let that happen.
Besides, this isn't at all "unfair", there isn't any injustice behind it. Everyone is equally screwed over.
The eagle scout, now with the combat knives put away (two on the belt on his waist, and two others on his "ankles"), meets up with Shozu at the entrance gate of the village, out into that accursed forest that he went through last night.


----------



## Universe (Jun 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : That, I don't know. Some people have magic powers from at an age even younger than you. But from what I remember, dad found you in the core of the earth on his travel to get the magma and lava for his forge. Is it true ?
> 
> 
> Jin lets Yev have his moment with the sunlight beam, and goes to upgrade/remodel the old weapons in the forge.
> ...


*I nodded* “yes it’s true” *I said trying not to cry*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 3, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Once down the elevator, Shozu could see the town getting busier now, with people going on about their business.
> Still all Vietnamese from what he could hear, but no-one seems to mind too much about the current situation of the world being on the edge of destruction like at the moment. Or perhaps they know that worrying about it wouldn't get them anywhere other than dragging their mood down, so they try not to let that happen.
> Besides, this isn't at all "unfair", there isn't any injustice behind it. Everyone is equally screwed over.
> The eagle scout, now with the combat knives put away (two on the belt on his waist, and two others on his "ankles"), meets up with Shozu at the entrance gate of the village, out into that accursed forest that he went through last night.


_Shozu folds his arms._
"What's the plan?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded* “yes it’s true” *I said trying not to cry*


Galaxy : In that case I would be more surprised if you don't have any magic energy. Anyway, dad's busy right now, so... let's get to the backyard, I'll see what I can do to help you.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu folds his arms._
> "What's the plan?"


The eagle stands aside and gestures towards the forest.

Eagle scout : Anh dẫn đường đi, tôi sẽ bay ở trên theo sau anh. Đây chỉ là đi chinh sát khu vực thôi, nên cố gắng không để bị phát hiện. Lúc nào anh thấy nên quay về thì bấm nút ở chỗ mic nói để tín hiệu cho tôi, cả hai đi về.
< You lead the way, I'll follow you from above. This is just scouting, so try to avoid detection. When you think you're done, press the button at the mic to signal me, we will head back. >


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : In that case I would be more surprised if you don't have any magic energy. Anyway, dad's busy right now, so... let's get to the backyard, I'll see what I can do to help you.
> 
> 
> The eagle stands aside and gestures towards the forest.
> ...


“Ok just make sure this doesn’t kill me ok?” *I said not really wanting this to kill me and I also wanted to know how much raw magical energy I had* “how much raw magical power do you think I have?”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle stands aside and gestures towards the forest.
> 
> Eagle scout : Anh dẫn đường đi, tôi sẽ bay ở trên theo sau anh. Đây chỉ là đi chinh sát khu vực thôi, nên cố gắng không để bị phát hiện. Lúc nào anh thấy nên quay về thì bấm nút ở chỗ mic nói để tín hiệu cho tôi, cả hai đi về.
> < You lead the way, I'll follow you from above. This is just scouting, so try to avoid detection. When you think you're done, press the button at the mic to signal me, we will head back. >


_Shozu shakes his head._
"This is your terrain, kip. You lead the way and call the shots."
_The term 'kip' isn't translated by the translator._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu shakes his head._
> "This is your terrain, kip. You lead the way and call the shots."
> _The term 'kip' isn't translated by the translator._


The eagle slightly frowns, trying to think of a solution to Shozu's proposition.

Eagle scout : ... Thôi được rồi. Đeo cái này vào.
< Alright. Put this on.>

He gives Shozu something like a visor of sort. Then he wears his own, too.

Eagle scout : Cái kính này sẽ giúp anh nhìn thấy người khác đang đeo cái tai nghe này, để tránh bị lạc mất nhau.
< This visor will let you see whoever is wearing the ear-piece, so as to avoid getting lost. >



Universe said:


> “Ok just make sure this doesn’t kill me ok?” *I said not really wanting this to kill me and I also wanted to know how much raw magical energy I had* “how much raw magical power do you think I have?”


Galaxy : I don't know. But what matters isn't how much you have, but how you can control it.

She holds his hand and takes him to the hallway of the house (almost as big as a room itself, possibly due to how big Jin is) and to the back door, to the backyard of the house.
There, she sits on the ground and pats on the spot in front of her, telling him to sit down.

Galaxy : C'mon, take a seat.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle slightly frowns, trying to think of a solution to Shozu's proposition.
> 
> Eagle scout : ... Thôi được rồi. Đeo cái này vào.
> < Alright. Put this on.>
> ...


*I sat down nervously* “you sure this won’t hurt?” *I asked uncertain*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sat down nervously* “you sure this won’t hurt?” *I asked uncertain*


Galaxy : I'm sure. Now... focus.

She gently moves her fingers on the dragon's eyes, telling him to close his eyes. Her voice, soothing and slow, for the dragon to understand every word.

Galaxy : Magic is similar to your mental energy, which combines both emotion and concentration. The better you can stay calm and keep your focus, the better you can keep your magic under control, and the better you can use it. Now, I want you to sit still... breathe slowly... don't make any gestures, just sit still. Sit still, breathe slowly... listen to your body. Feel the flow of magic energy inside you.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : I'm sure. Now... focus.
> 
> She gently moves her fingers on the dragon's eyes, telling him to close his eyes. Her voice, soothing and slow, for the dragon to understand every word.
> 
> Galaxy : Magic is similar to your mental energy, which combines both emotion and concentration. The better you can stay calm and keep your focus, the better you can keep your magic under control, and the better you can use it. Now, I want you to sit still... breathe slowly... don't make any gestures, just sit still. Sit still, breathe slowly... listen to your body. Feel the flow of magic energy inside you.


*I did what she told me do closing my eyes and immediately I saw flames and my eyelids twitched* “I see fire so warm” *My scales started steaming*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle slightly frowns, trying to think of a solution to Shozu's proposition.
> 
> Eagle scout : ... Thôi được rồi. Đeo cái này vào.
> < Alright. Put this on.>
> ...


_Shozu puts it on, adjusting his eyepatch a little to get the visor to sit right._
"Good to go."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu puts it on, adjusting his eyepatch a little to get the visor to sit right._
> "Good to go."


As Shozu puts on and turns on the visor, he would see a white "aura" around the eagle scout.
The eagle nods, then flaps his wings and takes off into the air, heading towards the forest where the survivors and the sailors went through last night.



Universe said:


> *I did what she told me do closing my eyes and immediately I saw flames and my eyelids twitched* “I see fire so warm” *My scales started steaming*


Galaxy : Relax. Then focus. Feel your energy. You're doing well. Keep your focus, and keep it only "warm", try not to make it too hot.

She sits there, right in front of the dragon, keeping a sharp eye on him.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As Shozu puts on and turns on the visor, he would see a white "aura" around the eagle scout.
> The eagle nods, then flaps his wings and takes off into the air, heading towards the forest where the survivors and the sailors went through last night.


_Shozu watches for a moment, then breaks into a jog, following the eagle back into that dark place._


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As Shozu puts on and turns on the visor, he would see a white "aura" around the eagle scout.
> The eagle nods, then flaps his wings and takes off into the air, heading towards the forest where the survivors and the sailors went through last night.
> 
> 
> ...


*I could see the inside of the Earth’s Core and it was like the book Journey to the center of the earth except it was a kingdom of celestial dragons* “I see the center of the earth” *I said  trying really hard not to cry or lose control over my magic* “it’s beautiful”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 7, 2022)

(Will Lith ever be able to come back?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu watches for a moment, then breaks into a jog, following the eagle back into that dark place._


As Shozu enters the place, the eagle can be seen in his sight with a white aura around him. He is scouting ahead.
The dark forest is the same as when Shozu went through last night. All the fights that they did, all the threats that they cleared out, and all the monstrosities they took down, don't seem to make the place look any less hostile. Still reeks of that disgusting acidic stench and decay stink.
Each tree still looks like a skeletal hand, with each branch no less than a deformed finger.
There are some mushroom on the trees and the ground that look... unnatural and unsettling. Like they're not just "plants", there's something more than that. Something really wrong.
The eagle looks back every now and then to be sure Shozu is following.

Eagle scout : Đến tận cùng đường mòn này thì có một lối rẽ phải. Cẩn thận, tôi thấy có mấy con acid hóa tinh ở đây đấy. Tránh gây tiếng động.
< There's a turn to the right at the end of this path. Careful, I see a few acid turned demons in here. Try to keep quiet. >

"Acid turn demons", he probably means those acid ectoplasm...



Universe said:


> *I could see the inside of the Earth’s Core and it was like the book Journey to the center of the earth except it was a kingdom of celestial dragons* “I see the center of the earth” *I said  trying really hard not to cry or lose control over my magic* “it’s beautiful”


Galaxy scratches her head at hearing what Universe said. What is he talking about ? Center of the earth ?
She doesn't get it but just let it slide, thinking that it's probably just something he does to calm down.

Galaxy : OK, that's good, now I need you to focus on something more specific... uh, imagine a flower. Keep yourself calm and relaxed, then imagine a fire flower.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Will Lith ever be able to come back?)


(Haven't aaked him that yet ; I'll get to him about it soon)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As Shozu enters the place, the eagle can be seen in his sight with a white aura around him. He is scouting ahead.
> The dark forest is the same as when Shozu went through last night. All the fights that they did, all the threats that they cleared out, and all the monstrosities they took down, don't seem to make the place look any less hostile. Still reeks of that disgusting acidic stench and decay stink.
> Each tree still looks like a skeletal hand, with each branch no less than a deformed finger.
> There are some mushroom on the trees and the ground that look... unnatural and unsettling. Like they're not just "plants", there's something more than that. Something really wrong.
> ...


_Shozu slips through the forest, keeping a sharp eye out for trouble._
"Aye, thanks."


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> As Shozu enters the place, the eagle can be seen in his sight with a white aura around him. He is scouting ahead.
> The dark forest is the same as when Shozu went through last night. All the fights that they did, all the threats that they cleared out, and all the monstrosities they took down, don't seem to make the place look any less hostile. Still reeks of that disgusting acidic stench and decay stink.
> Each tree still looks like a skeletal hand, with each branch no less than a deformed finger.
> There are some mushroom on the trees and the ground that look... unnatural and unsettling. Like they're not just "plants", there's something more than that. Something really wrong.
> ...


“I can see the hot springs and geysers and the palace of the ancient dragons the problem is I can never go back” *I said tears streaming down my face my scales getting hotter and hotter until they were near combustion* “I came from the center of the Earth why does nobody believe me!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can see the hot springs and geysers and the palace of the ancient dragons the problem is I can never go back” *I said tears streaming down my face my scales getting hotter and hotter until they were near combustion* “I came from the center of the Earth why does nobody believe me!”


The beast holds tight on the dragon's hands, gently but also tight.

Galaxy : Hey, hey. Listen to me, OK ? Take a deep breath. Follow my lead. Breathe it in and out, slow... and, I want you to imagine a fire flower. I want you to stay calm, stay focused, and concentrate your magic energy, alright ? Follow my lead. Imagine... a fire... flower. Can you do that for me ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu slips through the forest, keeping a sharp eye out for trouble._
> "Aye, thanks."


Thankfully for the two, those acid ectoplasms that the eagle spots are rather far into the forest and haven't noticed Shozu's movements, yet. Thanks to the bushes and the trees obscuring him, he's relatively safe as he gets past the corner.

Eagle scout : Cứ đi tiếp đi, khoảng nửa dặm nữa. Rồi bảo tôi cậu thấy gì ở bên trái của cậu. Tôi thấy có một khoảng trống nhưng mấy cái cây này che hết tầm nhìn của tôi rồi.
< Keep going, roughly half a mile. Then tell me what you see on your left. I think there's a clearing there but the trees are blocking my view. >



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev crosses his arms and stands mesmerized by the swirling plasma. Truly a beautiful creation of nature and science.


Jin is rather proud that there's someone out there that would admire his creation, rather than just dismissing his efforts as "try hard".

Jin : Heh, lemme know when you're done. I got weapons to arm up for the townspeople around here, now that I'm back, and there's a lot ahead right now.


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast holds tight on the dragon's hands, gently but also tight.
> 
> Galaxy : Hey, hey. Listen to me, OK ? Take a deep breath. Follow my lead. Breathe it in and out, slow... and, I want you to imagine a fire flower. I want you to stay calm, stay focused, and concentrate your magic energy, alright ? Follow my lead. Imagine... a fire... flower. Can you do that for me ?
> 
> ...


“I don’t know what a fire flower is” *I said confused now* “what’s that anyway?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know what a fire flower is” *I said confused now* “what’s that anyway?”


Galaxy : Um... sorry, I wasn't clear.

She forgot that she's training a 3-year-old baby dragon on the subject of "magic". Something that even their dad, Jin, who isn't too hot on it, is better at teaching it than her.
She looks around the backyard, then stands up and walks over to a table and picks up a sunflower from a pot there. Then she returns to the dragon and holds it in front of him for him to look at it in full view.

Galaxy : Alright, here's what I mean. Try imagine this flower, in your mind, but it's made of fire. Like this.

Then she gestures her finger and conjures the nebula clouds, aurora waves and electrical starlight to create the same image of the sunflower that blooms on the ground.

Galaxy : Like this, but made of your fire. Do you get what I mean ?


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Um... sorry, I wasn't clear.
> 
> She forgot that she's training a 3-year-old baby dragon on the subject of "magic". Something that even their dad, Jin, who isn't too hot on it, is better at teaching it than her.
> She looks around the backyard, then stands up and walks over to a table and picks up a sunflower from a pot there. Then she returns to the dragon and holds it in front of him for him to look at it in full view.
> ...


*I tried but I just kept imagining the center of the earth suddenly I imagined the sun and all the stars* “I see a yellow ball of plasma and it’s beautiful what is the name of this beautiful orb of plasma?”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully for the two, those acid ectoplasms that the eagle spots are rather far into the forest and haven't noticed Shozu's movements, yet. Thanks to the bushes and the trees obscuring him, he's relatively safe as he gets past the corner.
> 
> Eagle scout : Cứ đi tiếp đi, khoảng nửa dặm nữa. Rồi bảo tôi cậu thấy gì ở bên t2ndrái của cậu. Tôi thấy có một khoảng trống nhưng mấy cái cây này che hết tầm nhìn của tôi rồi.
> < Keep going, roughly half a mile. Then tell me what you see on your left. I think there's a clearing there but the trees are blocking my view. >


_Shozu makes his way through the forest at a careful jog, keeping as quiet as he can. Soon he comes up on the clearing the scout mentioned, he carefully creeps up to get a look._



PC Master Race said:


> Jin is rather proud that there's someone out there that would admire his creation, rather than just dismissing his efforts as "try hard".
> 
> Jin : Heh, lemme know when you're done. I got weapons to arm up for the townspeople around here, now that I'm back, and there's a lot ahead right now.


_The big Burmese turns towards where the alsatian and hawk sit playing cards and lets out a piercing whistle. The alsatian nearly jumps out of his skin, while the hawk only looks up and rolls her eyes.
Yev thumbs over his shoulder at Jin, and the alsatian sailor hops to his feet and grabs the bag to collect the ammunition, making a rude gesture at Yev as he walks past on his way to Jin._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I tried but I just kept imagining the center of the earth suddenly I imagined the sun and all the stars* “I see a yellow ball of plasma and it’s beautiful what is the name of this beautiful orb of plasma?”


Galaxy : ... I don't know ?... No idea what this "ball of plasma" you're talking about.

She shakes her head, feeling that this is going to take a very long while to actually teach him how to use magic properly, if he keeps distracting himself like this. She gently holds on his hand and lifts it up, gesturing him to stand up.

Galaxy : OK, let's... not get to this for now. Why don't we go help dad instead ?



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Shozu makes his way through the forest at a careful jog, keeping as quiet as he can. Soon he comes up on the clearing the scout mentioned, he carefully creeps up to get a look.


In the opening, Shozu sees a coffin that has been broken open, covered in that glowing spider web similar to what covered the tree trunks last night in the forest. Still that faint glow of ghostly white-blue color.
There are two bodies wrapped tightly in the web into cocoons, hung on the web.
There is a luggage nearby. Despite the cracks here and there on the surface, as well as all the dusts it has gathered, the luggage looks somewhat intact.
Not sure about what's kept inside, though.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> The big Burmese turns towards where the alsatian and hawk sit playing cards and lets out a piercing whistle. The alsatian nearly jumps out of his skin, while the hawk only looks up and rolls her eyes.
> Yev thumbs over his shoulder at Jin, and the alsatian sailor hops to his feet and grabs the bag to collect the ammunition, making a rude gesture at Yev as he walks past on his way to Jin.


Jin doesn't say anything, but smirks at the rude gesture that the alsatian does towards Yev.

Jin : So, I heard that you're the blacksmith of the crew ? Wanna help me repair the weapons for the townspeople here ? Or you got something else you need to deal with ?


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : ... I don't know ?... No idea what this "ball of plasma" you're talking about.
> 
> She shakes her head, feeling that this is going to take a very long while to actually teach him how to use magic properly, if he keeps distracting himself like this. She gently holds on his hand and lifts it up, gesturing him to stand up.
> 
> ...


*I stood up and walked to where daddy was* “DADDY!” *I ran to him happily* “I MISSED YOU!”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 14, 2022)

(Sorry that I've been inactive here. I'll make sure to get my next post out today when I've got some time to get in character)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> In the opening, Shozu sees a coffin that has been broken open, covered in that glowing spider web similar to what covered the tree trunks last night in the forest. Still that faint glow of ghostly white-blue color.
> There are two bodies wrapped tightly in the web into cocoons, hung on the web.
> There is a luggage nearby. Despite the cracks here and there on the surface, as well as all the dusts it has gathered, the luggage looks somewhat intact.
> Not sure about what's kept inside, though.


_Shozu moves carefully around the clearing. When he nears the luggage, he darts out of the trees and grabs it, vanishing back into the thicket. He nestles down between two thorny bushes, and opens the bag._



PC Master Race said:


> Jin doesn't say anything, but smirks at the rude gesture that the alsatian does towards Yev.
> 
> Jin : So, I heard that you're the blacksmith of the crew ? Wanna help me repair the weapons for the townspeople here ? Or you got something else you need to deal with ?





Universe said:


> *I stood up and walked to where daddy was* “DADDY!” *I ran to him happily* “I MISSED YOU!”


_Yev is interrupted in answering by the sudden appearance of the dragon, looking quite surprised. His initial surprise is quickly replaced by a warm smile._
"Awh, wie suess~ Vere did zis baby sink come from?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stood up and walked to where daddy was* “DADDY!” *I ran to him happily* “I MISSED YOU!”





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev is interrupted in answering by the sudden appearance of the dragon, looking quite surprised. His initial surprise is quickly replaced by a warm smile._
> "Awh, wie suess~ Vere did zis baby sink come from?"


The dragon does surprise both Yev and Jin there. And like Yev, Jin's surprise is replaced by a smile too, as he opens his arms and lifts the dragon up, holding him.

Jin : He's my son, Universe. And, there's my baby girl.

He gestures towards Galaxy standing there too, who joins them. After a sweet "hi there~" from her towards Yev, she takes out the purse of gold that they got from last night, at the tree trunks.

Galaxy : So, have we decided what to do with this yet, guys ? I mean, I'm fine with whatevs, just askin'.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Shozu moves carefully around the clearing. When he nears the luggage, he darts out of the trees and grabs it, vanishing back into the thicket. He nestles down between two thorny bushes, and opens the bag.


Thanks to his speed, whatever predator might have been stalking this clearing has clearly missed him before even realizing it.
The thorny bushes look like bad news if touched, though, with the branches and leaves all blood-red and reek of a disgusting stench.
When he clicks on the lock at the luggage, there is a strange clicking noise that doesn't exactly sound like "unlock". In fact, it sounds like a different mechanism in it.
Could it be trapped ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Sorry that I've been inactive here. I'll make sure to get my next post out today when I've got some time to get in character)


(it's ok, take your time)


----------



## Courage (Jun 15, 2022)

[can I join this rp?] @PC Master Race


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon does surprise both Yev and Jin there. And like Yev, Jin's surprise is replaced by a smile too, as he opens his arms and lifts the dragon up, holding him.
> 
> Jin : He's my son, Universe. And, there's my baby girl.
> 
> ...


*I nuzzled him happily* “Daddy!” *I giggled happily* “I wuv you daddy”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 16, 2022)

Courage said:


> [can I join this rp?] @PC Master Race


(sure thing ; we're at a town right now)


----------



## Courage (Jun 16, 2022)

[are dragon-cat hybrids alowed or should I do just cat?]


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 16, 2022)

Courage said:


> [are dragon-cat hybrids alowed or should I do just cat?]


(Everything's ok, even protogens and sergals etc ; what's not allowed here are "not mortals", like gods demons angels and the likes)

(Oh and the powers, tech and such are "nerfed" in here so everyone is equal, you are free to be creative, but don't get too much, is what I'm saying)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon does surprise both Yev and Jin there. And like Yev, Jin's surprise is replaced by a smile too, as he opens his arms and lifts the dragon up, holding him.
> 
> Jin : He's my son, Universe. And, there's my baby girl.
> 
> ...


_The alsatian responds to Galaxy._
"Talk to the captain for that."

_Yev smiles even more broadly and waves to Galaxy._



PC Master Race said:


> Thanks to his speed, whatever predator might have been stalking this clearing has clearly missed him before even realizing it.
> The thorny bushes look like bad news if touched, though, with the branches and leaves all blood-red and reek of a disgusting stench.
> When he clicks on the lock at the luggage, there is a strange clicking noise that doesn't exactly sound like "unlock". In fact, it sounds like a different mechanism in it.
> Could it be trapped ?


_Shozu listens for a moment, then quickly crawls back as far as he can while still staying concealed. He lays flat, ears perked and listening.
He whispers over the radio link with the eagle._
"Found a suitcase. Attempting to open, may be trapped. Mechanical though, not magical."


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

*I hugged Jin* “I missed you Daddy I missed youuuu!” *I sounded so cute as I hugged him*


----------



## Courage (Jun 17, 2022)

[just going to drop a quick charachter sheet here
Name: Umbra Flameseeker
Gender: Female
Race: Dog
Apperance: brown with a white neck and green eyes.
Class/profession: hunter


----------



## Courage (Jun 17, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker walked into town. She needed supplies for her next hunt and that town seemed like a good town to stop at.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu listens for a moment, then quickly crawls back as far as he can while still staying concealed. He lays flat, ears perked and listening.
> He whispers over the radio link with the eagle._
> "Found a suitcase. Attempting to open, may be trapped. Mechanical though, not magical."


Halfway through Shozu's report to the eagle, there is a "splash" sound from the suitcase as a green acidic liquid spurts out everywhere.
It is indeed trapped, possibly from some kind of hidden contrapment in it.
Thankfully, it's just that and indeed nothing magical.
The acid evaporates soon enough, and doesn't seem to leave behind anything dangerous to the touch. No lethal gas or anything.

Eagle scout : Sao rồi ? Anh có bị sao không ? Anh mở được cái vali chưa ?
< Well ? Are you OK ?  DId you open the case ? >



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The alsatian responds to Galaxy._
> "Talk to the captain for that."
> 
> _Yev smiles even more broadly and waves to Galaxy._





Universe said:


> *I hugged Jin* “I missed you Daddy I missed youuuu!” *I sounded so cute as I hugged him*


Jin chuckles and pets the dragon's tail as he hugged so tight. Then, when he hears the alsatian's response, he just shrugs.

Jin : Let's just let my daughter keep it for now, during your stay here. When you finally leave, we'll split 50/50 of the total of all the loot we got up until then. How's that sounds ?



Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker walked into town. She needed supplies for her next hunt and that town seemed like a good town to stop at.


As she gets to the gate, on her left is a tavern, some food vendors, and a general provision store, in between the townspeople's houses. Directly ahead of her is a modest hospital. On her right, a rather large building and a blacksmith workshop just as big, almost 3 times the size of a normal house.


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Halfway through Shozu's report to the eagle, there is a "splash" sound from the suitcase as a green acidic liquid spurts out everywhere.
> It is indeed trapped, possibly from some kind of hidden contrapment in it.
> Thankfully, it's just that and indeed nothing magical.
> The acid evaporates soon enough, and doesn't seem to leave behind anything dangerous to the touch. No lethal gas or anything.
> ...


*I giggled and purred as my tail wagged happily* “I wuv you daddy I wuv youuuuu” *I nuzzled Jin cutely*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Halfway through Shozu's report to the eagle, there is a "splash" sound from the suitcase as a green acidic liquid spurts out everywhere.
> It is indeed trapped, possibly from some kind of hidden contrapment in it.
> Thankfully, it's just that and indeed nothing magical.
> The acid evaporates soon enough, and doesn't seem to leave behind anything dangerous to the touch. No lethal gas or anything.
> ...


"It was trapped, but I'm fine. Opening now."
_Shozu carefully crawls back forward, and opens the case._



PC Master Race said:


> Jin chuckles and pets the dragon's tail as he hugged so tight. Then, when he hears the alsatian's response, he just shrugs.
> 
> Jin : Let's just let my daughter keep it for now, during your stay here. When you finally leave, we'll split 50/50 of the total of all the loot we got up until then. How's that sounds ?


_The sailors spreads his hands and smiles apologetically._
"Fine by me, but again, the guy to speak to is the Captain. He's in charge."



Courage said:


> .





PC Master Race said:


> As she gets to the gate, on her left is a tavern, some food vendors, and a general provision store, in between the townspeople's houses. Directly ahead of her is a modest hospital. On her right, a rather large building and a blacksmith workshop just as big, almost 3 times the size of a normal house.


_In front of the tavern, a female wolfdog with long cinnamon fur sharpens a set of throwing knives. Her_ _outfit is a nice green dress slit up the sides from the hem to the hips, with reddish brown trousers underneath. A banjo lays on the ground next to her._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I giggled and purred as my tail wagged happily* “I wuv you daddy I wuv youuuuu” *I nuzzled Jin cutely*





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The sailors spreads his hands and smiles apologetically._
> "Fine by me, but again, the guy to speak to is the Captain. He's in charge."


Jin just playfully boops the dragon while holding him, and nods.

Jin : So how's everyone doing so far ? Supplies all stocked ? Ammo all loaded ? Weapons repaired ? That kinda thing.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "It was trapped, but I'm fine. Opening now."
> _Shozu carefully crawls back forward, and opens the case._


The suitcase has some money, but in Vietnamese currency, along with what seem to be incense papers, and some other documents such as identity papers. They probably belong to the unfortunate victims currently tied-up on that web.
Would it be the right thing to help give them a proper final rest, instead of being defiled like so, on that spider web ?


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

*I giggled* “hi daddy” *I kissed his snout* “I missed you and I wuv you daddy”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 17, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin just playfully boops the dragon while holding him, and nods.
> 
> Jin : So how's everyone doing so far ? Supplies all stocked ? Ammo all loaded ? Weapons repaired ? That kinda thing.


"Yeah, ammo was all we needed."
_The alsatian turns and leaves. The falcon seems to be playing a one person card game now at the front of the shop._



PC Master Race said:


> The suitcase has some money, but in Vietnamese currency, along with what seem to be incense papers, and some other documents such as identity papers. They probably belong to the unfortunate victims currently tied-up on that web.
> Would it be the right thing to help give them a proper final rest, instead of being defiled like so, on that spider web


_Shozu carefully removes the contents of the case and stows them in his pockets. He then checks out the trap mechanism.
The thought of cutting the bodies down never occurs to him. Not out of disrespect, but simply from his different culture. To him, when the spirit leaves upon death, the meat left behind is meaningless._


----------



## Courage (Jun 18, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker walled to the tavern. She figured it was best to set out on her next hunt Ina day or two.


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2022)

*I hugged Jin and didn’t want to let go* “Daddy I wuv you very much” *I was so cute but I was scared*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Shozu carefully removes the contents of the case and stows them in his pockets. He then checks out the trap mechanism.
> The thought of cutting the bodies down never occurs to him. Not out of disrespect, but simply from his different culture. To him, when the spirit leaves upon death, the meat left behind is meaningless.


Eagle scout : Có gì trong cái va li không ?... Anh có thấy gì khác ở đấy nữa không ?
< Anything in the suitcase ? And do you find anything else there ? >



Universe said:


> *I giggled* “hi daddy” *I kissed his snout* “I missed you and I wuv you daddy”





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Yeah, ammo was all we needed."
> _The alsatian turns and leaves. The falcon seems to be playing a one person card game now at the front of the shop._


Seems the sailors are all good for the next expedition then, if they so choose. It's all up to them what they want to do now, now that they're all stocked and resupplied relatively well.
While the alsatian and the falcon are minding their own business, Jin gently kisses on the dragon's forehead with a quick "I love you too son.", then heads over to his stock as well.
For a moment, he hesitates a bit and glances at the dragon, probably pondering on whether he should go to resupply his stock as well, or stay home right now.
Judging from that glance, he's probably worried about the dragon.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _In front of the tavern, a female wolfdog with long cinnamon fur sharpens a set of throwing knives. Her_ _outfit is a nice green dress slit up the sides from the hem to the hips, with reddish brown trousers underneath. A banjo lays on the ground next to her._





Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker walled to the tavern. She figured it was best to set out on her next hunt Ina day or two.


Umbra could look inside the tavern and see that it's rather crowded, but strangely not at all rowdy as one would expect. There is an old minotaur delivering the meals and drinks around, he seems to be the owner of the place. For his physique and build, as well as his age, he appears to be a veteran of sort ; not quite war veteran, but he has definitely lived through his days of fighting. Still, he is quite friendly, stopping by for quick chats and laughs with customers when his hands aren't full of orders.


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eagle scout : Có gì trong cái va li không ?... Anh có thấy gì khác ở đấy nữa không ?
> < Anything in the suitcase ? And do you find anything else there ? >
> 
> 
> ...


“daddy are you ok?” *My scales steamed with concern as I followed him* “I don’t know what life on the earth’s crust is like but I know I wuv you”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eagle scout : Có gì trong cái va li không ?... Anh có thấy gì khác ở đấy nữa không ?
> < Anything in the suitcase ? And do you find anything else there ? >


"Money, papers... not much. Might have some useful information on these when we look through them later. Besides that, there's a couple corpses done up in webs. Nothing else I can see."



PC Master Race said:


> Seems the sailors are all good for the next expedition then, if they so choose. It's all up to them what they want to do now, now that they're all stocked and resupplied relatively well.
> While the alsatian and the falcon are minding their own business, Jin gently kisses on the dragon's forehead with a quick "I love you too son.", then heads over to his stock as well.
> For a moment, he hesitates a bit and glances at the dragon, probably pondering on whether he should go to resupply his stock as well, or stay home right now.
> Judging from that glance, he's probably worried about the dragon.


_Yev chuckles and winks at Galaxy.
"_Ich voult be glat to shtay ant help. Eshpecially if ze schoene Frau vill be arount."


----------



## Universe (Jun 18, 2022)

*I couldn’t understand him then suddenly a ball of plasma forms in front of me that looks like a mini sun* “Oops not sure how I did that” *I said in surprise and concern hoping not to burn anyone with it by accident*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “daddy are you ok?” *My scales steamed with concern as I followed him* “I don’t know what life on the earth’s crust is like but I know I wuv you”





Universe said:


> *I couldn’t understand him then suddenly a ball of plasma forms in front of me that looks like a mini sun* “Oops not sure how I did that” *I said in surprise and concern hoping not to burn anyone with it by accident*


Jin : Yes, yes, daddy love you too son, heh. But uh, daddy need to be away for a while, OK ? Need to get materials for the shop again.

He seems undeterred by the plasma ball, and just extinguishes it with a gesture of his hand, as a wave of frost moonlight is conjured and puts out the fire, like he's done it all the time now. Seems like the dragon unable to properly control magic is more or less minor inconvenience for him for now.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev chuckles and winks at Galaxy.
> "_Ich voult be glat to shtay ant help. Eshpecially if ze schoene Frau vill be arount."


Thankfully Galaxy could somewhat get what Yev says.

Galaxy : You said you would be glad to stay and help, especially if... someone, named Frau ? Will be around ?
Jin : ... I don't suppose you're good at babysitting ? The big guy is 3 years old.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Money, papers... not much. Might have some useful information on these when we look through them later. Besides that, there's a couple corpses done up in webs. Nothing else I can see."


The eagle tries to look through the tree branches obstructing his view.

Eagle scout : ... Tôi thấy có... gì kia ? Một quan tài à ?
< I see a... what's that ? A coffin ? >


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 18, 2022)

(this is getting a bit hard for me to figure out how to progress ^_^; I'll try my best to manage these, but I'm gonna be a bit slow)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (this is getting a bit hard for me to figure out how to progress ^_^; I'll try my best to manage these, but I'm gonna be a bit slow)


(If you've got any planned story, my characters should be easy for you to pull along. Thel respects Jin and still holds to his offer to help, and his crew will follow. And Morag is knowledge hungry, she'd set off to investigate and learn more about the region even if she had to go alone)

(And don't worry about understanding Yev. I intended for you and other players to get confused and possibly misunderstand him  )


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Thankfully Galaxy could somewhat get what Yev says.
> 
> Galaxy : You said you would be glad to stay and help, especially if... someone, named Frau ? Will be around ?
> Jin : ... I don't suppose you're good at babysitting ? The big guy is 3 years old.


_Yev laughs again.
"_Ja, ja, almosht." _He gestures at Galaxy. "_You are die Frau, a voman. And a vonderful one."
_He then looks to Jin._ "I kan babysit ze little dragon if zat voult help you."
('die' is pronounced 'dee')



PC Master Race said:


> The eagle tries to look through the tree branches obstructing his view.
> 
> Eagle scout : ... Tôi thấy có... gì kia ? Một quan tài à ?
> < I see a... what's that ? A coffin ? >


_The whippet rises into a crouch._
"Heading?"


----------



## Courage (Jun 19, 2022)

Umbra walks into the taver and sits at a table. If was odd that the tavern wasn't routine like most taverns normally where.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yes, yes, daddy love you too son, heh. But uh, daddy need to be away for a while, OK ? Need to get materials for the shop again.
> 
> He seems undeterred by the plasma ball, and just extinguishes it with a gesture of his hand, as a wave of frost moonlight is conjured and puts out the fire, like he's done it all the time now. Seems like the dragon unable to properly control magic is more or less minor inconvenience for him for now.
> 
> ...


*I was startled* “What?” *I clung to Jin’s leg* “Daddy!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev laughs again.
> "_Ja, ja, almosht." _He gestures at Galaxy. "_You are die Frau, a voman. And a vonderful one."
> _He then looks to Jin._ "I kan babysit ze little dragon if zat voult help you."





Universe said:


> *I was startled* “What?” *I clung to Jin’s leg* “Daddy!”


Jin clicks his tongue and picks up the dragon, trying to put it simple for him to understand.

Jin : Daddy need to go to work. Daddy will be away. Alright, son ? Daddy will be back, soon. Promise. You be good at home, alright ?

Galaxy is flattered at Yev's compliment, although she's also a bit distracted from the dragon's reaction.
Miuko, on the other hand, slightly shakes his head but as if wanting to say "nope, I am so not babysitting him again, I never sign up for it".



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The whippet rises into a crouch._
> "Heading?"


The eagle has no idea what the whippet just said. The translator doesn't pick it up properly. He just shakes his head, and comes down to the whippet's position.
There, he takes a look at the scene, and shudders a bit. Then he glances at the empty luggage, and finally at Shozu.

Eagle scout : Anh vừa tìm được gì trong vali, cho tôi xem với được không ?
< WHat did you find in the luggage, can I see too ? >



Courage said:


> Umbra walks into the taver and sits at a table. If was odd that the tavern wasn't routine like most taverns normally where.


After a while, Umbra is greeted by the minotaur. He has a small towel on his hand.

Jason : Hello there, what can I get for you today ?

His voice, rather warm and grandfatherly, fitting his age.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin clicks his tongue and picks up the dragon, trying to put it simple for him to understand.
> 
> Jin : Daddy need to go to work. Daddy will be away. Alright, son ? Daddy will be back, soon. Promise. You be good at home, alright ?
> 
> ...


“Ok daddy” *I said a little disappointed and incredibly hungry* “I’m hungry”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 19, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle has no idea what the whippet just said. The translator doesn't pick it up properly. He just shakes his head, and comes down to the whippet's position.
> There, he takes a look at the scene, and shudders a bit. Then he glances at the empty luggage, and finally at Shozu.
> 
> Eagle scout : Anh vừa tìm được gì trong vali, cho tôi xem với được không ?
> < WHat did you find in the luggage, can I see too ? >


_He pulls out the various papers.
"_Some money, incense, and some official looking documents. Can you read them?"


----------



## Courage (Jun 20, 2022)

Umbra Flameseeker Ponders the minotaurs question for a moment. "Water please," she said.


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2022)

“Daddy?” *I asked as my stomach growls* “I’m hungry”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _He pulls out the various papers.
> "_Some money, incense, and some official looking documents. Can you read them?"


Eagle scout : Đây là tiền Việt Nam, còn chỗ này là tiền âm phủ. Kia là giấy tờ tùy thân... chứng minh thư, giấy chứng tử. Không biết có phải của hai người kia không.
< This is Vietnamese currency, those are incense papers, and these are identity papers... ID card and death notice. Don't know if they belong to these people. >

He turns to look at the two victims again, then takes the incense papers.

Eagle scout : Theo tôi thì mình nên đốt chỗ tiền âm phủ này. Còn các loại tiền và giấy tờ kia thì tìm xem có ai là người thân của họ ở làng không.
< In my opinion, we should burn these incense papers. As for the money and other papers there, let's look for their relatives in the village. >

He walks over to near the spider web and places down the incense papers, then lights them up with a lighter.
He doesn't notice it, but Shozu might see that the corpses are... slightly twitching ?
As if there's something inside.



Universe said:


> “Ok daddy” *I said a little disappointed and incredibly hungry* “I’m hungry”





Universe said:


> “Daddy?” *I asked as my stomach growls* “I’m hungry”


Jin : There's food in the fridge, son. Just grab whatever you want in there. Daddy will be back soon, alright ?

Then he glances to Galaxy and Yev.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _He then looks to Jin._ "I kan babysit ze little dragon if zat voult help you."


Jin : I'll be back asap, aye ? Thanks for the help.

Galaxy : No prob dad. Be careful.

Jin : I will, sweetie.

Then he signals for Miuko the cat to come along in this mining expedition, as they head to another entrance of the town, the opposite side of the other entrance that leads to the accursed forest from last night.



Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker Ponders the minotaurs question for a moment. "Water please," she said.


The minotaur is a bit confuzzled at her option, but doesn't really mind it.
Less than half a minute later, she has a glass of ice and a bottle of water, seemingly from the fridge, placed on the table in front of her.

Jason : Here you go.


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eagle scout : Đây là tiền Việt Nam, còn chỗ này là tiền âm phủ. Kia là giấy tờ tùy thân... chứng minh thư, giấy chứng tử. Không biết có phải của hai người kia không.
> < This is Vietnamese currency, those are incense papers, and these are identity papers... ID card and death notice. Don't know if they belong to these people. >
> 
> He turns to look at the two victims again, then takes the incense papers.
> ...


*I looked at yev nervously not really knowing him that well* “H-hello”


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2022)

*I was shaking as I didn’t know Yev as well as I would have liked* “Who are you?” *I yelled trying to flee at the exact same time*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked at yev nervously not really knowing him that well* “H-hello”





Universe said:


> *I was shaking as I didn’t know Yev as well as I would have liked* “Who are you?” *I yelled trying to flee at the exact same time*


Galaxy clicks her tongue and holds on the dragon's hand a bit tight, to tell him to stop it.

Galaxy : Universe, calm down. He's a friend of dad. He's here to help us while dad goes to work.

She then looks over Yev and has an awkward smile.

Galaxy : Sorry about that, he's still just a "little" kid.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy clicks her tongue and holds on the dragon's hand a bit tight, to tell him to stop it.
> 
> Galaxy : Universe, calm down. He's a friend of dad. He's here to help us while dad goes to work.
> 
> ...


“Ack” *I yelped in surprise when she did that* “why did you do that?”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eagle scout : Đây là tiền Việt Nam, còn chỗ này là tiền âm phủ. Kia là giấy tờ tùy thân... chứng minh thư, giấy chứng tử. Không biết có phải của hai người kia không.
> < This is Vietnamese currency, those are incense papers, and these are identity papers... ID card and death notice. Don't know if they belong to these people. >
> 
> He turns to look at the two victims again, then takes the incense papers.
> ...


_Shozu stands behind him, arms folded._
"Looks like the bodies were seeded with eggs or something. Hurry up with that incense."



Universe said:


> *I was shaking as I didn’t know Yev as well as I would have liked* “Who are you?” *I yelled trying to flee at the exact same time*





PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Sorry about that, he's still just a "little" kid.


"Ach, no vorries. Hallo little Drachen, I am Yevchen, a blacksmis like your Vater.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 21, 2022)

Courage said:


> Umbra Flameseeker Ponders the minotaurs question for a moment. "Water please," she said.





PC Master Race said:


> The minotaur is a bit confuzzled at her option, but doesn't really mind it.
> Less than half a minute later, she has a glass of ice and a bottle of water, seemingly from the fridge, placed on the table in front of her..


_As Jason delivers the water, Morag sits down across from Umbra. She pulls a few gold coins out of her belt pouch, and offers them to Jason.
"_Give me the best bottle this'll pay for."


----------



## Courage (Jun 22, 2022)

"Thanks" she said. She knew it was well, odd to walk into a tavern and order water but water was what she liked.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ack” *I yelped in surprise when she did that* “why did you do that?”





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ach, no vorries. Hallo little Drachen, I am Yevchen, a blacksmis like your Vater.


Galaxy : Because you need to calm down. He is just dad's friend. He won't hurt you.

She then tries her best to translate what Yev said.

Galaxy : He said... uh... "No worries. Hello little dragon, I am Yevchen, a blacksmith like your father."



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu stands behind him, arms folded._
> "Looks like the bodies were seeded with eggs or something. Hurry up with that incense."


The eagle is startled when he said so, and immediately looks up to see the mummified corpses are indeed moving and twitching... in the most unsettling display possible. He looks around, then rushes to a nearby bush and cuts off several branches full of leaves, and tosses them at the fire to make it bigger.
The bodies twitch even more violently. Whatever is/are nesting inside the bodies, definitely don't like the fire...
More reason to free the victims from this torment.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _As Jason delivers the water, Morag sits down across from Umbra. She pulls a few gold coins out of her belt pouch, and offers them to Jason.
> "_Give me the best bottle this'll pay for."





Courage said:


> "Thanks" she said. She knew it was well, odd to walk into a tavern and order water but water was what she liked.


Jason looks at the gold coins and mumbles to himself in Vietnamese as he counts them, then nods approvingly and heads over to the shelf. Among the rather plain and unimpressive bottles of rum, he takes out one that looks somewhat less plain and unimpressive, but then it appears to have a scorpion all soaked inside the bottle.

Jason : No fancy name for this one, but it got quite the punch for your nose and the bite for your tongue. Hopefully this lives up for the gold ya got, heh.


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Because you need to calm down. He is just dad's friend. He won't hurt you.
> 
> She then tries her best to translate what Yev said.
> 
> ...


“H-hello” *I said nervously* “I’m Universe I came from the center of the earth”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “H-hello” *I said nervously* “I’m Universe I came from the center of the earth”


_Yev smiles_
"Du are a lonk vay from home, zen. I am from Rüdesheim am Rhein, anozer lonk trip."


PC Master Race said:


> The eagle is startled when he said so, and immediately looks up to see the mummified corpses are indeed moving and twitching... in the most unsettling display possible. He looks around, then rushes to a nearby bush and cuts off several branches full of leaves, and tosses them at the fire to make it bigger.
> The bodies twitch even more violently. Whatever is/are nesting inside the bodies, definitely don't like the fire...
> More reason to free the victims from this torment.


_Shozu slips a palm sized glass jar out of his carry bag, and starts backing up._
"Come on, let's go. No more waiting around."



PC Master Race said:


> Jason looks at the gold coins and mumbles to himself in Vietnamese as he counts them, then nods approvingly and heads over to the shelf. Among the rather plain and unimpressive bottles of rum, he takes out one that looks somewhat less plain and unimpressive, but then it appears to have a scorpion all soaked inside the bottle.
> 
> Jason : No fancy name for this one, but it got quite the punch for your nose and the bite for your tongue. Hopefully this lives up for the gold ya got, heh.


"Thank you kindly, Jason."
_The wolfdog pulls out two tin shot cups from her pocket, sets them on the table, and gestures to Umbra with the bottle.
"_You care for a real drink, lass?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev smiles_
> "Du are a lonk vay from home, zen. I am from Rüdesheim am Rhein, anozer lonk trip."
> 
> _Shozu slips a palm sized glass jar out of his carry bag, and starts backing up._
> ...


*I nodded a little shy* “I’m not ready to be on the earth’s crust yet and I’m a little scared and confused” *My stomach growls louder*


----------



## Courage (Jun 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev smiles_
> "Du are a lonk vay from home, zen. I am from Rüdesheim am Rhein, anozer lonk trip."
> 
> _Shozu slips a palm sized glass jar out of his carry bag, and starts backing up._
> ...


Umbra shook her head. "No I'm good, thank you though"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded a little shy* “I’m not ready to be on the earth’s crust yet and I’m a little scared and confused” *My stomach growls louder*


"Hungry, ja?. Ve vill get you somezink to eat zen!"



Courage said:


> Umbra shook her head. "No I'm good, thank you though"


"Suit yourself."
_The long furred woldog opens the bottle, and sniffs it. She smiles and sighs, then pours herself a drink.
"_Well, I'm Morag. May I ask your name, mate?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Hungry, ja?. Ve vill get you somezink to eat zen!"
> 
> 
> "Suit yourself."
> ...


“Yes please” *I said in desperation for something to eat but not knowing what a fridge was* “What’s a fridge?”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 26, 2022)

(sorry for being inactive, I'm sadly kind of running out of ideas and energy for this)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (sorry for being inactive, I'm sadly kind of running out of ideas and energy for this)


(If you need to just take a break and sketch out more storyline, them go ahead. I'd hate to see this end, I'm really enjoying it)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (If you need to just take a break and sketch out more storyline, them go ahead. I'd hate to see this end, I'm really enjoying it)


(I'll try my best, I don't want this to end either, but at the same time I don't feel like it's going the way I want)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded a little shy* “I’m not ready to be on the earth’s crust yet and I’m a little scared and confused” *My stomach growls louder*





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Hungry, ja?. Ve vill get you somezink to eat zen!"





Universe said:


> “Yes please” *I said in desperation for something to eat but not knowing what a fridge was* “What’s a fridge?”


Galaxy cocks her head back in the house, signalling them to get inside, as she opens the door.

Galaxy : My dad has some food left.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Shozu slips a palm sized glass jar out of his carry bag, and starts backing up._
> "Come on, let's go. No more waiting around."


Eagle scout : Tôi sắp xong r-
< I'm almost don- >

He is interrupted and gets startled as the two bodies burst apart, and then it's nightmare fuel in broad daylight.
A swarm of spider hatchlings crawl out from inside the bodies, likely to escape the fire, but at the same time coming right at him.
A few of them manage to latch onto him before he could jump back, but thankfully the worst that can happen to him is their painful bites. Otherwise, no venom or poison.
A good number of them is burned off by the fire, but the rest are getting away.

Eagle scout : Giết hết bọn nó !
< Kill them all ! >

He quickly swipes off the few on him, and grabs another branch near the bush Shozu is hding.



Courage said:


> Umbra shook her head. "No I'm good, thank you though"





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Suit yourself."
> _The long furred woldog opens the bottle, and sniffs it. She smiles and sighs, then pours herself a drink.
> "_Well, I'm Morag. May I ask your name, mate?"


The tavern gets less and less crowded, as the day goes by. Seems that everyone is busy with their own work.
The only one that walks in, is a mouse-bat wearing a white nurse outfit. With her blood-red eyes and long fangs, she could tell people she's a vampire and it wouldn't be too hard to believe.


Spoiler: Mina the nurse











From the looks of her, she seems to be around 18 or 19.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'll try my best, I don't want this to end either, but at the same time I don't feel like it's going the way I want)


(If you need any extra push from anyone, my characters can help out, either ask in the rp or just talk to me outside it)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Eagle scout : Tôi sắp xong r-
> < I'm almost don- >
> 
> He is interrupted and gets startled as the two bodies burst apart, and then it's nightmare fuel in broad daylight.
> ...


_The whippet hurls the glass jar into the fire, and it shatters, spilling burning powder that flares up with a loud crackling sound._
"Go, go, get out of here!"
_Shozu grabs the eagle by the arm and pulls him back as the fire pops with little explosions, spreading much faster and turning a vibrant red in colour._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (If you need any extra push from anyone, my characters can help out, either ask in the rp or just talk to me outside it)


(I want to have a dark gloomy feel to this, while surviving and slowly fighting back the cultists, but so far I feel like I'm straying from that focus, and now at the point of "don't know what to do with it")


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2022)

(I guess one other reason why it's getting hard for me, is because everyone is too spread out ; there are several scenes going on, one at the workshop, one at the tavern, and another in the woods, so it makes it hard for me to really focus, so...)


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (If you need any extra push from anyone, my characters can help out, either ask in the rp or just talk to me outside it)


(would you mind helping me narrate the rp, too ? add your own things to it, or something, and I'll tag along too, since I'm assuming that you kinda got the gist of the whole thing already)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I guess one other reason why it's getting hard for me, is because everyone is too spread out ; there are several scenes going on, one at the workshop, one at the tavern, and another in the woods, so it makes it hard for me to really focus, so...)
> 
> (would you mind helping me narrate the rp, too ? add your own things to it, or something, and I'll tag along too, since I'm assuming that you kinda got the gist of the whole thing already)


(I can try, yeah. What kind of areas do you want me to cover and what to specifically leave to you?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (I can try, yeah. What kind of areas do you want me to cover and what to specifically leave to you?)


(could use your help with the threats and dangers around here ; eldritch horrors, freakish abominations and fanatic cultists are the main ordeals, but there's also room for others such as the blood-sucking bugs, fungal zombies, acid ectoplasm, etc)

(if you could come up with anything, just let 'em all in, as long as it's not too much like controlling time/reality/space ; let's just say that we should be able to kill them with enough firepower and ammo)


----------



## Universe (Jun 29, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy cocks her head back in the house, signalling them to get inside, as she opens the door.
> 
> Galaxy : My dad has some food left.
> 
> ...


*I came inside shivering and so cold I started sneezing* “sorry I’m not used to the cold AHHHCCHOO” *I sneezed loudly*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The whippet hurls the glass jar into the fire, and it shatters, spilling burning powder that flares up with a loud crackling sound._
> "Go, go, get out of here!"
> _Shozu grabs the eagle by the arm and pulls him back as the fire pops with little explosions, spreading much faster and turning a vibrant red in colour._


Much of the spiders are burned to ashes when the fire spreads. The sounds of them being burned and the noises they make are rather sickening, but also a bit relieving, knowing that they're done for.
The eagle is startled when he gets pulled back, but glad that Shozu was fast and strong enough to do so.

Eagle scout : Thanks.

Once the spiders are just ashes now, he slowly gets up.

Eagle scout : Chắc là ổn rồi. Anh có định vào sâu bên trong nữa không, hay thôi đi về ?
< It looks clear for now. Do you want to go deeper, or go back ? >


----------



## Universe (Jun 30, 2022)

*I felt better when I got inside sniffling from the cold because the earth’s core was a lot hotter like tropical hot* “why is it so cold the center of the earth is much hotter!?”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Much of the spiders are burned to ashes when the fire spreads. The sounds of them being burned and the noises they make are rather sickening, but also a bit relieving, knowing that they're done for.
> The eagle is startled when he gets pulled back, but glad that Shozu was fast and strong enough to do so.
> 
> Eagle scout : Thanks.
> ...


"That's up to you. Do you have the information you wanted yet? We can find a safe spot for you to read those papers we found before deciding to go on or head back."
_He pauses for a moment._
"We haven't yet seen any cultists, and you did say you wanted to check up on what they might be up to."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I felt better when I got inside sniffling from the cold because the earth’s core was a lot hotter like tropical hot* “why is it so cold the center of the earth is much hotter!?”


"Vould you like a blanket vile I get you food?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Vould you like a blanket vile I get you food?"


“Yes yes please” *I said shivering like mad* “If this were a tropical climate I’d be fine but it feels like the Arctic to me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "That's up to you. Do you have the information you wanted yet? We can find a safe spot for you to read those papers we found before deciding to go on or head back."
> _He pauses for a moment._
> "We haven't yet seen any cultists, and you did say you wanted to check up on what they might be up to."


The eagle scout nods, then looks up to find the opening for him to get up in the sky again. Once he gets a clear line of sight through the tree branches, he flaps his wings and takes to the air once more, and heads on.
But as he gets to the air, he sees movement of something freaky and unusual at the corner of his eyes. Only for it to be gone when he looks in that direction, to the south.

Eagle scout : Kế hoạch này không ổn. Tôi không giỏi định vị đường đi mà thường nhắm vào mục tiêu. Tôi nghĩ tốt hơn là anh nên là người dẫn đường quay lại chỗ mà tối qua anh đi đến.
< This plan isn't OK. I'm not good at navigating directions, only focusing on the target. I think you are better than me at leading the way back to where you were last night. >



Universe said:


> *I felt better when I got inside sniffling from the cold because the earth’s core was a lot hotter like tropical hot* “why is it so cold the center of the earth is much hotter!?”





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Vould you like a blanket vile I get you food?"





Universe said:


> “Yes yes please” *I said shivering like mad* “If this were a tropical climate I’d be fine but it feels like the Arctic to me”


Galaxy : Oh stop being a big baby. You've been here long enough to get used to this temperature.

The beast clicks her tongue and just closes the dragon's wings around him, then goes to get a pretty thick and heavy blanket that people usually only put on during winter.

Galaxy : There you go. Now wait here, I go get some food.

She heads to the kitchen and sets the foods on the table.
A pretty big cooker full of piping hot rice, a large plate of fried eggs, and a pot of vegetable soup. A pretty simple Vietnamese meal, but it'd have to do.
She waits for them to take their seats, before sitting down herself.

Galaxy : I heard that you're one of the blacksmiths among the sailors, yes ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 4, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle scout nods, then looks up to find the opening for him to get up in the sky again. Once he gets a clear line of sight through the tree branches, he flaps his wings and takes to the air once more, and heads on.
> But as he gets to the air, he sees movement of something freaky and unusual at the corner of his eyes. Only for it to be gone when he looks in that direction, to the south.
> 
> Eagle scout : Kế hoạch này không ổn. Tôi không giỏi định vị đường đi mà thường nhắm vào mục tiêu. Tôi nghĩ tốt hơn là anh nên là người dẫn đường quay lại chỗ mà tối qua anh đi đến.
> < This plan isn't OK. I'm not good at navigating directions, only focusing on the target. I think you are better than me at leading the way back to where you were last night. >


"Got it. I'll make for the path we followed, we're fairly close."
_He breaks into a jog, making his way through the dark forest._



PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Oh stop being a big baby. You've been here long enough to get used to this temperature.
> 
> The beast clicks her tongue and just closes the dragon's wings around him, then goes to get a pretty thick and heavy blanket that people usually only put on during winter.
> 
> ...


_The big Burmese sniffs at the food, then smiles and rubs his hands together in anticipation.
"_Ja, zat is correct. I am a new hire, I haf only been aboart for, ah, a year. Kaptain Thelenaeus hiret me after my prefious schip sank."
_It clearly takes some effort for him to pronounce Thelenaeus's name correctly._


----------



## Courage (Jul 5, 2022)

"Nice to meet you, Im Umbra Flameseeker," She replies. 


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Hungry, ja?. Ve vill get you somezink to eat zen!"
> 
> 
> "Suit yourself."
> ...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 5, 2022)

Courage said:


> "Nice to meet you, Im Umbra Flameseeker," She replies.


_She nods, and drinks the shot in one swallow. She closes her eyes and smiles, enjoying the alcohol.
"_You strike me as someone who knows the hunt. How are things going for you?"
_She pours another shot._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Got it. I'll make for the path we followed, we're fairly close."
> _He breaks into a jog, making his way through the dark forest._


The eagle scout also follows suit, all four combat knives readied in his hands and talons.
The path back to where the sailors and survivors fought their way through, unsurprisingly, is nothing short of threats again.
The acid ectoplasms have made their return.
Worse, they appear bigger... with the zombies taken down last night, now inside them too.
The fungal parasites on the zombies' rotting and decaying body, corroded into the ectoplasms' mass, give these slime monstrosities a sickly, noxious green/yellow hue.
Definitely bad news.
On the right, Shozu might see a small path going off the main one... and from a distance, there seems to be movements.

Eagle scout : Tôi thấy có mấy con axit hóa tinh phía này, mà bọn nó trông có vẻ nguy hiểm hơn đấy... và tôi thấy có động ở đằng kia. Hình như là bọn dị giáo đấy.
< I see acid-turned-demons (ectoplasm) here, they look more dangerous. I see movement over there too. Must be the cultists. >



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The big Burmese sniffs at the food, then smiles and rubs his hands together in anticipation.
> "_Ja, zat is correct. I am a new hire, I haf only been aboart for, ah, a year. Kaptain Thelenaeus hiret me after my prefious schip sank."
> _It clearly takes some effort for him to pronounce Thelenaeus's name correctly._


Galaxy : Tell me more about how your journey. Did you encounter a massive eldritch monstrosity from underwater ?

She sounds pretty excited and eager to hear more about her kind.
While she's clearly taking the fight straight to them now, she's also fascinated to learn more about them.


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The eagle scout nods, then looks up to find the opening for him to get up in the sky again. Once he gets a clear line of sight through the tree branches, he flaps his wings and takes to the air once more, and heads on.
> But as he gets to the air, he sees movement of something freaky and unusual at the corner of his eyes. Only for it to be gone when he looks in that direction, to the south.
> 
> Eagle scout : Kế hoạch này không ổn. Tôi không giỏi định vị đường đi mà thường nhắm vào mục tiêu. Tôi nghĩ tốt hơn là anh nên là người dẫn đường quay lại chỗ mà tối qua anh đi đến.
> ...


“I am a baby stop yelling at me” *I said now angry and trying not to catch fire* “You have no idea what it’s like to watch your own parents get murdered right before your eyes and not be able to do anything about it” *Tears started welling up in my eyes* “it’s not fair”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Tell me more about how your journey. Did you encounter a massive eldritch monstrosity from underwater ?
> 
> She sounds pretty excited and eager to hear more about her kind.
> While she's clearly taking the fight straight to them now, she's also fascinated to learn more about them.





Universe said:


> “I am a baby stop yelling at me” *I said now angry and trying not to catch fire* “You have no idea what it’s like to watch your own parents get murdered right before your eyes and not be able to do anything about it” *Tears started welling up in my eyes* “it’s not fair”


_Yev begins to answer, but is interrupted by the dragon. He turns to Universe and speaks gently_
"Du vill be alright, no one is upset vis you. Please, jusht eat, it vill help you relax."
_Turning back to Galaxy, he finishes answering. It's clear that there's a lot of pain he's trying to not show._
"Ve vere set upon by some creature of ze deep vile chasink an undead schip. Big krab legs comink out of ze wasser. Ze first hit vas ein todesstoss, ve fought as lonk as ve coult but ve vere sunk. Most of ze crew dit not make it to schore."


----------



## Universe (Jul 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev begins to answer, but is interrupted by the dragon. He turns to Universe and speaks gently_
> "Du vill be alright, no one is upset vis you. Please, jusht eat, it vill help you relax."
> _Turning back to Galaxy, he finishes answering. It's clear that there's a lot of pain he's trying to not show._
> "Ve vere set upon by some creature of ze deep vile chasink an undead schip. Big krab legs comink out of ze wasser. Ze first hit vas ein todesstoss, ve fought as lonk as ve coult but ve vere sunk. Most of ze crew dit not make it to schore."


“I’m sorry I lost my parents killed right in front of me” *I said sadly* “I’m only three years old my species can live for millennia I never got to say goodbye” *I had eaten the food and instead of liquid tears green diamond tears streamed down my snout*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am a baby stop yelling at me” *I said now angry and trying not to catch fire* “You have no idea what it’s like to watch your own parents get murdered right before your eyes and not be able to do anything about it” *Tears started welling up in my eyes* “it’s not fair”





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ve vere set upon by some creature of ze deep vile chasink an undead schip. Big krab legs comink out of ze wasser. Ze first hit vas ein todesstoss, ve fought as lonk as ve coult but ve vere sunk. Most of ze crew dit not make it to schore."





Universe said:


> “I’m sorry I lost my parents killed right in front of me” *I said sadly* “I’m only three years old my species can live for millennia I never got to say goodbye” *I had eaten the food and instead of liquid tears green diamond tears streamed down my snout*


Galaxy sits there, conflicted. She wants to try to reason with the dragon but feels that it's not possible and not necessary. She wants to hear more about the monsters that caused such damage to Yev's ship but feels that it'd be weird.
In the end, it's her species, the eldritch monsters, that caused all these, and certainly more.
She still appears expressionless (mostly due to how her facial structure is), but her voice sounds guilty, despite how otherworldly and unnatural it is.
She looks at the dragon.

Galaxy : ... It'll be OK. We got you, kid.

Then to Yev.

Galaxy : If you say "big crab legs" then I can only imagine it's a crab-like monstrosity the size of a ship or more. Its massive claws might be enough to snap a ship in two.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy sits there, conflicted. She wants to try to reason with the dragon but feels that it's not possible and not necessary. She wants to hear more about the monsters that caused such damage to Yev's ship but feels that it'd be weird.
> In the end, it's her species, the eldritch monsters, that caused all these, and certainly more.
> She still appears expressionless (mostly due to how her facial structure is), but her voice sounds guilty, despite how otherworldly and unnatural it is.
> She looks at the dragon.
> ...


"Ze Seafolk, zey are a people voo know ze ocean fery well. Zey live on ze ocean zere vole lifes, ja? Zey call zat monster 'Yurmil'. No one has seen ze body ant lifft to tell, not even zem. It is big, zo, fery big. Ze legs come up on all sides of ze schip, surroundink it."
_He sighs._
"Mein Vater warnt me to not go to sea. But I vas bort of many years of brewink and Kueferei. Still, I haf come to love ze sea, ant I do not sink I vill go back to vorkink on land."


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy sits there, conflicted. She wants to try to reason with the dragon but feels that it's not possible and not necessary. She wants to hear more about the monsters that caused such damage to Yev's ship but feels that it'd be weird.
> In the end, it's her species, the eldritch monsters, that caused all these, and certainly more.
> She still appears expressionless (mostly due to how her facial structure is), but her voice sounds guilty, despite how otherworldly and unnatural it is.
> She looks at the dragon.
> ...


*I looked like I could use a hug* “I can never go back to the center of the earth because they think I did it they think I killed my parents” *I sniffed trying to stop crying*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked like I could use a hug* “I can never go back to the center of the earth because they think I did it they think I killed my parents” *I sniffed trying to stop crying*


The beast holds on the dragon's hand.

Galaxy : But you got a home here. With me and our dads. We'll keep you safe.

Then she gently nudges the bowl at the dragon, telling him to eat the food before it gets cold.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ze Seafolk, zey are a people voo know ze ocean fery well. Zey live on ze ocean zere vole lifes, ja? Zey call zat monster 'Yurmil'. No one has seen ze body ant lifft to tell, not even zem. It is big, zo, fery big. Ze legs come up on all sides of ze schip, surroundink it."
> _He sighs._
> "Mein Vater warnt me to not go to sea. But I vas bort of many years of brewink and Kueferei. Still, I haf come to love ze sea, ant I do not sink I vill go back to vorkink on land."


Galaxy : "Yurmil" ?... Don't think I've ever heard that term before. We eldritch beasts don't have any proper terminology for it anyway. Dad categorized us into two types, "void-spawn" and "star-born", but they're two really broad terms, they're about as good as "feline" and "canine". But that "yurmil" you describe, I think I know that one, it's a star-born. Similar to me in some ways.

She looks out the window, then back to Yev.

Galaxy : Sometimes I can't imagine a life entirely on the sea like you put it. Just you, with or without your crew, the ship, on a vast, seemingly endless ocean. Never knowing where you'd get to and when you'd get to it. It feels so... stranded out there. Alone, empty. Maybe it's not for everyone.

@The_Happiest_Husky 
(let's just skip the scouting with shozu and the eagle, I planned to make it one of the main activities but now it just feels like filter, so we'll just skip it if that's ok with you)
(we'll focus on building up the town defense and actual campaigns to clear out the areas around town)


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast holds on the dragon's hand.
> 
> Galaxy : But you got a home here. With me and our dads. We'll keep you safe.
> 
> ...


*I ate the food* “I’m sorry I don’t want to be a burden to you” *I said thinking that the blacksmith hated me*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (let's just skip the scouting with shozu and the eagle, I planned to make it one of the main activities but now it just feels like filter, so we'll just skip it if that's ok with you)
> (we'll focus on building up the town defense and actual campaigns to clear out the areas around town)


(All good yup)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 7, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The beast holds on the dragon's hand.
> 
> Galaxy : But you got a home here. With me and our dads. We'll keep you safe.
> 
> ...


"Ja, it is not for eferyone. Ze Seafolk, zey tent to sink ze same sink about life on lant. It is all perspektif, I say."


Universe said:


> *I ate the food* “I’m sorry I don’t want to be a burden to you” *I said thinking that the blacksmith hated me*


_Yev waves off the apology.
"_It is no vorry. You are young, ja? Zere is much you shtill haf to learn. I do not look it, Ich weiss, but I haf liffd a lonk time, ant I still am learnink!"


----------



## Universe (Jul 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ja, it is not for eferyone. Ze Seafolk, zey tent to sink ze same sink about life on lant. It is all perspektif, I say."
> 
> _Yev waves off the apology.
> "_It is no vorry. You are young, ja? Zere is much you shtill haf to learn. I do not look it, Ich weiss, but I haf liffd a lonk time, ant I still am learnink!"


*I stared at him confused* “huh? I don’t understand.” *Green diamonds were still falling from my snout*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ja, it is not for eferyone. Ze Seafolk, zey tent to sink ze same sink about life on lant. It is all perspektif, I say."
> 
> _Yev waves off the apology.
> "_It is no vorry. You are young, ja? Zere is much you shtill haf to learn. I do not look it, Ich weiss, but I haf liffd a lonk time, ant I still am learnink!"





Universe said:


> *I stared at him confused* “huh? I don’t understand.” *Green diamonds were still falling from my snout*


Galaxy : He said... uh... "It is no worry. You are young, yes ? There is much you still have to learn. I do not look it... age wise ?... But I have lived a long time, and I still am learning."

She has to take a breather after than attempt to translate. Then she cleans up the dragon's tears.

Galaxy : It's OK, no worries about it-

There are footsteps from outside the house. They sound rather familiar.

Galaxy : I think dads are back. Dry up your tears, big guy. Don't want them to see you like this, heh.


----------



## Universe (Jul 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : He said... uh... "It is no worry. You are young, yes ? There is much you still have to learn. I do not look it... age wise ?... But I have lived a long time, and I still am learning."
> 
> She has to take a breather after than attempt to translate. Then she cleans up the dragon's tears.
> 
> ...


“I’m trying” *I said sniffling* “They won’t stop coming out” *I tried to think of something happy*


----------



## Courage (Jul 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _She nods, and drinks the shot in one swallow. She closes her eyes and smiles, enjoying the alcohol.
> "_You strike me as someone who knows the hunt. How are things going for you?"
> _She pours another shot._


 "Yes, you could say I know how to hunt. Im good, you?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : He said... uh... "It is no worry. You are young, yes ? There is much you still have to learn. I do not look it... age wise ?... But I have lived a long time, and I still am learning."
> 
> She has to take a breather after than attempt to translate. Then she cleans up the dragon's tears.
> 
> ...


_Yev finishes off his food, and stands to greet Jin._



Courage said:


> "Yes, you could say I know how to hunt. Im good, you?"


_She frowns slightly, and shrugs.
"_I'm alright. I lost my quarry a while back, but I'll get some leads and catch up to him sooner or later. There's plenty to study and learn here in the meantime."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m trying” *I said sniffling* “They won’t stop coming out” *I tried to think of something happy*





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev finishes off his food, and stands to greet Jin.


Jin and Miuko have returned, indeed. They look relatively tired, likely from the heavy tasks, but otherwise OK.

Galaxy : Hey there dads. How was the mining ?

Jin : Was OK, guys. We got enough materials in case weapons need repairing. Just gotta go gather some supplies now, then we can really get the show on the road.

He pulls a chair for Miuko to take the seat, then he sits down next to him.

Jin : We could clear out that forest to open the way for other sailors to come to us. Then move in further into the mainland. Things like that.


----------



## Universe (Jul 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin and Miuko have returned, indeed. They look relatively tired, likely from the heavy tasks, but otherwise OK.
> 
> Galaxy : Hey there dads. How was the mining ?
> 
> ...


“Daddy!” *I was shivering under my blanket* “can you tell the story about how we met”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin and Miuko have returned, indeed. They look relatively tired, likely from the heavy tasks, but otherwise OK.
> 
> Galaxy : Hey there dads. How was the mining ?
> 
> ...


_Yev greets them, then sits back down._
"If you are lookink for more men, shpeak to ze Kaptain. He may be villing to kall ze rest of our krew in, if safe port kan be fount for Lost Coast. Zough Morey, ze first mate, sche vill srow a fit."


----------



## Courage (Jul 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev finishes off his food, and stands to greet Jin._
> 
> 
> _She frowns slightly, and shrugs.
> "_I'm alright. I lost my quarry a while back, but I'll get some leads and catch up to him sooner or later. There's plenty to study and learn here in the meantime. "


  "Ah, loosing a hunt is hard. Always get it eventualy though"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Daddy!” *I was shivering under my blanket* “can you tell the story about how we met”


Jin and Miuko keep the dragon in between to keep him warm. Jin chuckles at the request, though.

Jin : Why do you wanna hear it now, kiddo ?

He says so while holding the dragon close to him and pats on his tail.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Yev greets them, then sits back down._
> "If you are lookink for more men, shpeak to ze Kaptain. He may be villing to kall ze rest of our krew in, if safe port kan be fount for Lost Coast. Zough Morey, ze first mate, sche vill srow a fit."


Galaxy : We could definitely use all the help we can get, yes.

((Let's wrap up this scene, I'm going to move to the evening soon to speed things up))


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin and Miuko keep the dragon in between to keep him warm. Jin chuckles at the request, though.
> 
> Jin : Why do you wanna hear it now, kiddo ?
> 
> ...


“I want to hear it” *I said wanting to hear it from his perspective*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I want to hear it” *I said wanting to hear it from his perspective*


Jin has a rather awkward smile at such a request, and gently pats on the dragon's tail.

Jin : It's a bit personal. We're having a guest at the moment, son. Maybe later, alright ?

He then gently kisses on his forehead.


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin has a rather awkward smile at such a request, and gently pats on the dragon's tail.
> 
> Jin : It's a bit personal. We're having a guest at the moment, son. Maybe later, alright ?
> 
> He then gently kisses on his forehead.


“Ok daddy I missed you” *I said nuzzling him* “I wuv you daddy” *I looked and sounded so cute*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 12, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ((Let's wrap up this scene, I'm going to move to the evening soon to speed things up))


(I'm all good then,go ahead when you an Universe are done)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 12, 2022)

Courage said:


> "Ah, loosing a hunt is hard. Always get it eventualy though"


_Morag nods, and pours another shot._
"Well, are you on any contract currently? There's some good work to be found in this town in the upcoming days."


----------



## Courage (Jul 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Morag nods, and pours another shot._
> "Well, are you on any contract currently? There's some good work to be found in this town in the upcoming days."


 "No, im not on any contract at the moment" Umbra said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2022)

((skipping forward to the evening now))

When evening comes, everyone returns home after a long day at work for some much-needed rest.
Except for two.
Jason and Thel have a private meeting at the tavern.

Jason : Thanks for coming. I'll keep it short and straight to the point. Jin's plan to go on the offense at the forest can work, thanks to you and the sailors here, we got more than enough firepower and manpower to do the job.

He looks out the window.

Jason : Tomorrow is full moon, there will be an attack at this village. The cultists and their abominations seem to always attack on new moon and full moon, from the forest. We always only manage to keep them off, but could never really risk staking them out. With your crew here, however, we might actually be able to take them down for good. Now, Jin plans to strike them first, right now if possible, when they least expect us. I can see his idea that "the best defense is a good offense". However, I'm more on the defense and the safe side, I plan to stand our ground here and let them come at us, and we'll come at them once the worst of them has been expended. What's your thought on this ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 13, 2022)

Courage said:


> "No, im not on any contract at the moment" Umbra said.


(This scene is now behind the main rp.)

"Something big is coming here. Ask around, find the town blacksmith. Big guy named Jin. There's a good chance he'll hire your services."
_She downs the shot and stands, tucking the shot cups away._
"I've got to be off, but I hope I'll see you around again."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> ((skipping forward to the evening now))
> 
> When evening comes, everyone returns home after a long day at work for some much-needed rest.
> Except for two.
> ...


_Thel nods, and thinks for a moment._
"Defense be our best choice, I say. We have fortification here, while any foray into the forest leaves the town exposed while at the same time puttin us into enemy territory. Perhaps, if we must have some offense, send a small party to scout out what the cultists be up to and sabotage them if such opportunity arises."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thel nods, and thinks for a moment._
> "Defense be our best choice, I say. We have fortification here, while any foray into the forest leaves the town exposed while at the same time puttin us into enemy territory. Perhaps, if we must have some offense, send a small party to scout out what the cultists be up to and sabotage them if such opportunity arises."


The minotaur nods, with a firm and stern look on his face.

Jason : Alright, we will stand our ground. We got news from our scout and one of your crew members... Shozu his name, right ? There are cultists in a cave in a forest, along with some kind of freak of a jellyfish-like monster that apparently attacked Miuko and Universe last night. The acidic ectoplasms seem to have returned as well, along with the walking corpses they now possess and reanimate.

A brief pause.

Jason : ... But the scout also noted us of another threat. There is a gigantic, mutated spider out there in the forest, too. The spider web and the cocoons full of eggs that hatch out those blood-sucking mosquito-firefly freaks, all from that spider. If they smell blood from the fight between us and the cultists, no doubt they'll pay us a visit too, and things will get even more messy. And the acid ectoplasm might come in once they smell the dead cultists.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The minotaur nods, with a firm and stern look on his face.
> 
> Jason : Alright, we will stand our ground. We got news from our scout and one of your crew members... Shozu his name, right ? There are cultists in a cave in a forest, along with some kind of freak of a jellyfish-like monster that apparently attacked Miuko and Universe last night. The acidic ectoplasms seem to have returned as well, along with the walking corpses they now possess and reanimate.
> 
> ...


_Thelenaeus nods in agreement._
"Aye, he reported to me as well. Perhaps our best strategy be to burn the spider nests before the battle comes."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Thelenaeus nods in agreement._
> "Aye, he reported to me as well. Perhaps our best strategy be to burn the spider nests before the battle comes."


Jason : Right. Tomorrow morning, me, Jin and your big guy Yev can do that. We got firepower to toast the living hell outta 'em. And maybe have at it at the ectoplasms too. And, before I forgot... you could take the blind dragon doctor of your crew to meet up with the main healers at the village.

He gives Thel two a photo of an Eastern dragon and a mouse-bat hybrid, both with wings.

Jason : Dakos, best damn alchemist and herbalist I ever seen, against diseases. Mina has blood magic, she's your best shot for internal injuries.


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2022)

*I whimpered not wanting to be left alone* “what about the cultists?” *I asked nervously*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I whimpered not wanting to be left alone* “what about the cultists?” *I asked nervously*


(The current scene is a private meeting at the tavern, son ; you're still at home)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 15, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason : Right. Tomorrow morning, me, Jin and your big guy Yev can do that. We got firepower to toast the living hell outta 'em. And maybe have at it at the ectoplasms too. And, before I forgot... you could take the blind dragon doctor of your crew to meet up with the main healers at the village.
> 
> He gives Thel two a photo of an Eastern dragon and a mouse-bat hybrid, both with wings.
> 
> Jason : Dakos, best damn alchemist and herbalist I ever seen, against diseases. Mina has blood magic, she's your best shot for internal injuries.


"I can send the surgeon who is with us, but the dragon, Ansuklamos, stayed aboard the Lost Coast. He dislikes unfamiliar surroundings."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 18, 2022)

(hey y'all, sorry for leaving this inactive again ; irl stuffs got in the way yet again, I'm wrecked tired by the time I'm done)
(will pick this up today or tomorrow, hopefully)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 20, 2022)

(let's skip to tomorrow morning, we're way behind schedules ; sorry again)



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I can send the surgeon who is with us, but the dragon, Ansuklamos, stayed aboard the Lost Coast. He dislikes unfamiliar surroundings."


Jason : Alright, fair. Now, you better get some rest, friend. We're all in for it tomorrow... and I have a bad feeling things are still only going to get worse from there on.

Then he gestures Thel to follow him upstairs, to Thel's room.
Once the captain is back in the room, the minotaur leaves and heads to bed too.
That evening, the village is thankfully unharmed. The townspeople get a proper sleep for what's to come next.
The next morning, all activities are on hold, shops and markets are closed, houses are barricaded, doors and windows are reinforced.
Jason goes to meet Jin and Yev at the workshop.

Jason : Alright, I'll keep it short. Scouts reported that there is a hideout for the cultists somewhere in the forest, and it's also getting infested worse and worse. The mosquito-firefly blood suckers are spawns of a mutated spider in there. The acid ectoplasms are back, and those mushroom zombies too. The cultists attack us tonight cuz it's full moon, but those mosquito freaks and ectoplasms will pay us a visit too while we're knee-deep in bodies. So, this morning, we clear off the insects and ectoplasms first, and position ambushes to deal with the cultists. Tonight, after their attack, we all hunt them down straight into their hideout and wipe them out for good. Am I clear, boys ?


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

hi


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (let's skip to tomorrow morning, we're way behind schedules ; sorry again)
> 
> 
> Jason : Alright, fair. Now, you better get some rest, friend. We're all in for it tomorrow... and I have a bad feeling things are still only going to get worse from there on.
> ...


*I flinched* “daddy what about me please don’t let them take me they tried to sacrifice me” *I looked scared*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I flinched* “daddy what about me please don’t let them take me they tried to sacrifice me” *I looked scared*


Jin kneels down and gently rubs Universe's head.

Jin : I won't, son. They won't even be able to step half their foot into this town while I'm here. I promise.

Then he kisses on the dragon's forehead.

Jin : Be good at home, alright son ? Daddy will be back home soon.

He then extends his tail out, towards the dragon. Seems like that's his version of the "pinky finger swear", but done with their tails instead.

Jin : Daddy promise.


----------



## Universe (Jul 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin kneels down and gently rubs Universe's head.
> 
> Jin : I won't, son. They won't even be able to step half their foot into this town while I'm here. I promise.
> 
> ...


*I wrapped my tail around his* “ok please come back” *I was scared he wouldn’t come back*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (let's skip to tomorrow morning, we're way behind schedules ; sorry again)
> 
> 
> Jason : Alright, fair. Now, you better get some rest, friend. We're all in for it tomorrow... and I have a bad feeling things are still only going to get worse from there on.
> ...


"Ja, perfekt."
_Yev grins, obviously looking forward to the fight._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wrapped my tail around his* “ok please come back” *I was scared he wouldn’t come back*


Jin also wraps his tail around the dragon as to promise, then joins the other two as well. They head out of the gate and back into the forest. Weapons readied.
Galaxy and Miuko stay behind to keep an eye on the dragon, and to make sure he doesn't get into trouble.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ja, perfekt."
> _Yev grins, obviously looking forward to the fight._


Entering the forest, now in broad daylight, makes things both harder and easier for them.
With everything in plain sight, they won't have to worry about getting lost and stumbling around in the dark. However, whatever monstrosities lurking in here would see them just as easy.

Jason : The scouts said that the spider was last seen around south-east from here. Its nest, however, is directly straight up ahead. The acid ectoplasms and their fungal zombies, to the south. Which do you plan to deal with first ?

Jin : ... The spider's nest first, then the spider itself. The ectoplasm last. That's my idea.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin also wraps his tail around the dragon as to promise, then joins the other two as well. They head out of the gate and back into the forest. Weapons readied.
> Galaxy and Miuko stay behind to keep an eye on the dragon, and to make sure he doesn't get into trouble.
> 
> 
> ...


*I refused to eat I had nightmares about the cultists* “NOOO!” *I looked so scrawny they could see my skeleton*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I refused to eat I had nightmares about the cultists* “NOOO!” *I looked so scrawny they could see my skeleton*


(It's in the morning, we're not eating ; what's going on with you here ?)


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (It's in the morning, we're not eating ; what's going on with you here ?)


(PTSD)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> (PTSD)


(It just makes no sense with the scene, I don't know how to go from there, kid)


----------



## Universe (Jul 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (It just makes no sense with the scene, I don't know how to go from there, kid)


(Sorry daddy)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Entering the forest, now in broad daylight, makes things both harder and easier for them.
> With everything in plain sight, they won't have to worry about getting lost and stumbling around in the dark. However, whatever monstrosities lurking in here would see them just as easy.
> 
> Jason : The scouts said that the spider was last seen around south-east from here. Its nest, however, is directly straight up ahead. The acid ectoplasms and their fungal zombies, to the south. Which do you plan to deal with first ?
> ...


_Yev nods._
"Ja, zat is gut."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wrapped my tail around his* “ok please come back” *I was scared he wouldn’t come back*





Universe said:


> *I refused to eat I had nightmares about the cultists* “NOOO!” *I looked so scrawny they could see my skeleton*


Galaxy and Miuko just take a deep breath, then take the dragon back inside the house. There, Miuko holds on the dragon's shoulders and looks straight in his eyes.

Miuko : Nghe này. Con đừng có sợ nghe con. Không có đứa nào bắt được con đâu. Đứa nào đụng đến con, ba phanh thây nó thành trăm triệu mảnh.
< Look. You have nothing to be afraid of. No-one would dare kidnapping you. Anyone dares to, I will shred them to million pieces. >

Then he holds on the dragon's hands, tighter, to make his point.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yev nods.
> "Ja, zat is gut."


Jason : A'ight, let's get this over with then. Sooner we get rid of them, the better.

Once, these paths were familiar. Now, they are as twisted as the monstrosities' nature.
Corruption has soaked the soil and poisoned the earth. Such evil must be burned and purged, so the land may yet live again.
And in so doing, hopefully, the path to the dock will be clear once more, and the isolation between the land and the sea will finally be put to an end.
As they venture deeper into the forest, they eventually come across the tree trunks with the ghostly spider web the other night, when treasure was found inside and for Galaxy to hold onto.
The spider web is larger... and around them, new cocoons have been made.
Thankfully, not even a larva of any sort, just yet.
Jin grabs his SMG and loads up bullets, as he takes aim at them.

Jin : Permission to toast them all ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 26, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jason : A'ight, let's get this over with then. Sooner we get rid of them, the better.
> 
> Once, these paths were familiar. Now, they are as twisted as the monstrosities' nature.
> Corruption has soaked the soil and poisoned the earth. Such evil must be burned and purged, so the land may yet live again.
> ...


_Yev's eyes sparkle with excitement. He slips a dark glass jar out of his pocket, tossing it into the air and catching it again._
"Bitte."


----------

